# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 01:22)

Tópico que integra os seguimentos dos distritos de Portalegre, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com o céu limpo, temperatura fresca e sem vento. A minima da noite foi de 4,0ºC.

Por agora continua o céu limpo (já há muito tempo que não estava um dia assim, sem uma única nuvem no céu!) e a temperatura está nos 15,7ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Fev 2010 às 19:50)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco 

> 9.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2010 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 15.7ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC
actual: 9.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2010 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,2 ºC (15h36)
Temperatura mínima = 3,3 ºC (06h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

*As horas centrais do dia começam a fazer lembrar que a Primavera está próxima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,2 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## Brunomc (2 Fev 2010 às 10:20)

Dados Actuais  :                                                      > ceu limpo                                                             > vento fraco                                                         > 11.0¤C


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2010 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

A noite hoje foi fresquita, com uma minima de 4,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes.
O dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado, mas neste momento passou a céu limpo. Sigo com 15,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,1 ºC (15h00)
Temperatura mínima = 4,2 ºC (06h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *13,1 ºC* (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2010 às 09:02)

Bom dia.

Após uma noite com minima de 8,8ºC, o dia amanheceu muito nublado, e apanhei uma valente chuvada no caminho entre Silves e Lagoa, por volta das 08h40 (tive que abrandar e colocar os pára-brisas na velocidade máxima). Agora aqui em Lagoa não chove, por enquanto. O vento está fraco. Sigo com 12,5ºC. O IM colocou em alerta o distrito de Faro, devido a aguaceiros fortes, a partir das 10h e até ao final do dia, bem como devido à agitação marítima. Vamos aguardar pelo que ai vem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2010 às 11:31)

Boas, por aqui, já choveu esta manhã, neste momento não chove, céu nublado, 11.3ºC  e 3 mm acumulados.

O IM colocou o Algarve em aviso amarelo desde das 10 horas até às 03h00m para a precipitação e até às 18 horas para a agitação marítima, o Aemet colocou em aviso laranja toda a Andaluzia entre as 18h e as 4h da manhã para a precipitação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2010 às 13:10)

V.R.S.A.

Como tinha dito ontem á noite, o processo de enchimento está ao rubro...

Vem ai festa nesta tarde...



ceu muito nublado por agora!


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2010 às 13:28)

Resta saber se vai para aí ou para Cádiz. Cuidado com o excesso de optimismo.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2010 às 14:33)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

*Às 13h00:*




CopyRight @ Eumetsat 2010


----------



## Brunomc (3 Fev 2010 às 14:38)

Boa Tarde..aqui por Vendas Novas estou com ceu encoberto e vento fraco..o ceu apresenta-se muito escuro a S/SW..


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 16:05)

boas tardes.
nas ultimas horas tem ocorrido uma regeneração incrivel da convecção
neste momento o LLC encontra-se coberto de celulas/MCS , e cada vez mais essas celulas se fortalecem, devido ás boas condiçoes nos niveis altos da troposfera.
o sistema, segundo o que vejo no IV, não apresenta frontogenese, e mantem a rota ligeiramente a norte do que eu esperava, podendo passar a rasar o algarve fazendo landfall algures entre Faro e a foz do guadalquivir...
dada a intensificação do sistema, que porta a NW outra area em organização, a SW de lisboa, penso que se devem começar a tomar algumas medidas preventivas, no que toca a ventos fortes ( principalmente de origem convectiva) e cheias localizadas, especialmente nos distritos de Faro, Beja, Evora, Setubal e area metropolitana de lisboa, sendo que os distritos de Santarem e o restante distrito de lisboa não deverão ser tão afectados.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2010 às 16:05)

frederico disse:


> Resta saber se vai para aí ou para Cádiz. Cuidado com o excesso de optimismo.



Claro frederico... o optimismo demasiado cria desilusões   Mas neste caso e pelo rumo da depressão, que já criou olho, parece que o seu rumo é direito ao Algarve!!

Vamos ver...


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 16:07)

Quo vadis Depressão ? Parece-me que o sul já não escapa a pelo menos parte da convecção.









A dúvida maior será saber se ainda será muito activa. A convecção tem-se tornado aos poucos menos profunda


----------



## Brunomc (3 Fev 2010 às 16:27)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu encoberto / aguaceiros moderados 

> vento fraco

> 10.5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Fev 2010 às 16:30)

O Brunomc reporta aguaceiros moderados e 10,5º em Venda Novas.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

> O Brunomc reporta aguaceiros moderados e 10,5º em Venda Novas.



já não é preciso andres..cheguei mesmo agora a casa  mas obrigado na mesma 

continua a chover..agora mais fraco


----------



## irpsit (3 Fev 2010 às 16:33)

A ver pelo satélite pelo menos haverá temporal abaixo do Tejo.

A parte central da depressão deverá passar pelo Algarve e Sul de Espanha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2010 às 16:34)

Na run das 12, o GFS coloca o grosso da precipitação a Sul do Algarve, mas ainda assim, alguma chuva no Sotavento Algarvio, enquanto o Hirlam coloca bastante chuva no Algarve. Tal como o Stormy afirmou ela está ligeiramente mais a Norte, talvez o vento de leste esteja a empurrar ela mais para Norte do que o previsto, se entrar em Faro pelo Cabo de Santa Maria há anos que não vejo uma tempestade entrar aqui, pode ser hoje ou não tudo depende, mas uma coisa é certa onde fizer landfall vai causar estragos.


----------



## irpsit (3 Fev 2010 às 16:37)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

Abaixo do Tejo deverá haver um BOM temporal, especialmente no Algarve.

Até em Lisboa deverá haver alguma chuva forte, pois está a formar-se muita convexão na parte norte da depressão.

A entrada deverá ocorrer algures entre as 21 e 24h....


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2010 às 16:47)

Em Estremoz já chove há mais de uma hora ... 

Imagem de satélite SAT24do Sul de Portugal e Golfo de Cádiz até ao estreito de Gibraltar


----------



## |Ciclone| (3 Fev 2010 às 17:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na run das 12, o GFS coloca o grosso da precipitação a Sul do Algarve, mas ainda assim, alguma chuva no Sotavento Algarvio, enquanto o Hirlam coloca bastante chuva no Algarve. Tal como o Stormy afirmou ela está ligeiramente mais a Norte, talvez o vento de leste esteja a empurrar ela mais para Norte do que o previsto, se entrar em Faro pelo Cabo de Santa Maria há anos que não vejo uma tempestade entrar aqui, pode ser hoje ou não tudo depende, mas uma coisa é certa onde fizer landfall vai causar estragos.



O que é o "landfall" ?


----------



## lsalvador (3 Fev 2010 às 17:29)

|Ciclone| disse:


> O que é o "landfall" ?



"Landfall (meteorologia)
Origem: Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre.

Em meteorologia, landfall é quando um ciclone tropical (furacões, tempestades ciclônicas, tufões, etc.) ou também uma tromba de água move-se sobre terra depois de estar sobre água. Quando uma tromba de água tornádica faz landfall, ele é classificado como um tornado e então poderá possivelmente causar danos a construções em geral.

No caso de ciclones tropicais, estes somente são classificados como fazendo landfall quando seu olho (o centro do ciclone, na ausência do olho) move-se sobre terra. O lugar exato onde ocorreu um landfall sofre os maiores impactos. É exatamente na área onde ocorre o landfall que recebe os ventos mais fortes encontrados na parede do olho, onde acontece o pico de elevação da maré de tempestade e também onde ocorrem as chuvas mais fortes. É exatamente no momento do landfall em que ciclones tropicais começam a perder intensidade, pois perdem sua principal fonte de energia, as águas mornas na superfície do mar."


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2010 às 17:32)

Por aqui ainda não choveu hoje!

Mas vem ai "molho" a caminho!! Resta saber é qual a qualidade do "molho"!!
Se "intensamente eléctrico", ou se "insonso"? 

De qualquer forma, da chuva o Algarve já não se livra!
Mas parece-me que o sistema já está em dissipação, pelo que não deverá ser tão grave como poderia ser se o sistema chegasse cá um pouco mais forte!!


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 17:35)

A convecção está a aumentar novamente


----------



## Redfish (3 Fev 2010 às 17:36)

* landfall* é quando o centro da tempestade (o centro da circulação, não sua borda) cruza a linha da costa.

Resumindo é quando o centro da depressão toca em Terra


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2010 às 18:01)

O IM colocou os distritos de Faro e Beja entre as 18 horas e as 23h59m em aviso laranja.

Começou a chover e são pingas bem grossas.


----------



## rbsmr (3 Fev 2010 às 18:19)

No slide, entre as 16.45 e 18.00, do site sat24 podia-se ver o desenvolvimento de nuvens a partir do centro da depressão. Desculpem a minha ignorância,  mas será algum recrudescimento da depressão?

(não consegui colocar o slide com movimento. Aparecia apenas um slide)


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 18:43)

Mantém-se firme o aumento que houve da convecção, agora em duas áreas, sendo a mais próxima do Algarve talvez organizada do tipo squall line.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2010 às 18:59)

Vince disse:


> Mantém-se firme o aumento que houve da convecção, agora em duas áreas, sendo a mais próxima do Algarve talvez organizada do tipo squall line.



E eu a dizer, no meu último post, que me parecia em dissipação!! Grande falha!

Bem, por aqui já chove! Começou por volta das 18h15. Vou com 0,8mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, para já.


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 19:02)

os efeitos beneficos do anticiclone de niveis altos e da baixa em supreficie promovem um excelente arejamento e eficiencia convectiva ao sistema.
no radar notam-se bandas e no IV algumas bandas nebulosas de niveis medios chegam já a lisboa, estas bandas ao entrarem em terra vão enfraquecendo afogadas na massa fria que se encontra na PI.
se a depressão conseguir erodir este bloqueio de ar frio nos niveis baixos conseguirá certamente deslocar-se ainda mais para norte e acertar em cheio no algarve


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2010 às 19:52)

Por aqui vou com 3mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes!
Continua a chover fraco!


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2010 às 19:58)

Do lado do Sotavento (Faro-Tavira) está a chover bem mais. Não há muito vento por enquanto...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2010 às 20:09)

Por aqui, já acumulei 10 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

Por aqui levo *4,8mm *acumulados!
O rain rate tem estado muito constante nos 5,6mm/hora. Fraquito, mas constante.


----------



## Redfish (3 Fev 2010 às 20:15)

Sigo com 13/14º e com chuva moderada.

O vento continua moderado


Alguem têm alguma ideia da Intensidade do vento previsto para o Algarve para as proximas horas???


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2010 às 20:25)

Redfish disse:


> Sigo com 13/14º e com chuva moderada.
> 
> O vento continua moderado
> 
> ...



Muito....

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/faro


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2010 às 20:27)

V.R.S.A.

Chove moderado e continuo...

A actividade da borrasca aumentou...

É pena não haver actividade electrica ainda...

Alem da chuva mantem muito calmo... até demais..! Em termos de vento, aquela brisa de sul amena...

A camara esta á espera da festa


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 20:51)

a baixa parece estavel...
aqui uns outputs do magicseaweed:

http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=wind&starttime=

( o vento maximo ai deverá chegar a 5-6 beaufort)

http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=pressure&starttime=1265155200

( a precipitação irá para a andaluzia e zona litoral centro, mas com a situação actual demonstra, talvez haja alguma actividade no sotavento)


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

Por aqui o vento já está mais forte, com uma velocidade média dos últimos 10 minutos de 29 km/h.

A precipitação continua constante, mas fraca, com 6,8mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2010 às 21:03)

Para já Faro (Turismo), segue na frente com 15,2mm acumulados.

Acima dos 10mm:

14,0mm em Almancil
13,7mm em Sta. Bárbara de Nexe
10,7mm em Albufeira
10,6mm em Tavira


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2010 às 21:08)

AnDré disse:


> Para já Faro (Turismo), segue na frente com 15,2mm acumulados.
> 
> Acima dos 10mm:
> 
> ...



13,0 mm em Olhão


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 21:10)

]ToRnAdO[;195532 disse:
			
		

> É pena não haver actividade electrica ainda...
> A camara esta á espera da festa



Penso que não é de esperar grande actividade eléctrica. Foi nula toda a tarde, e já na Madeira também foi praticamente nula. Não sei ao certo o porquê (tenho que procurar algo que já li sobre o assunto) mas penso que talvez tenha a ver com nebulosidade envolvida em atmosfera com muita humidade em múltiplos níveis.


Entretanto parece que não vamos ter grandes rain-rates mas coisas mais calmas e persistentes. Nos montes/montanhas é que talvez haja mais água por efeito orográfico.


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

Vince disse:


> Penso que não é de esperar grande actividade eléctrica. Foi nula toda a tarde, e já na Madeira também foi praticamente nula. Não sei ao certo o porquê (tenho que procurar algo que já li sobre o assunto) mas penso que talvez tenha a ver com nebulosidade envolvida em atmosfera com muita humidade em múltiplos níveis.



Sendo assim não deve servir de muito uma noitada na praia de Faro para ver o fenómeno. 

De momento continua a precipitação mais fraca agora pois creio que a 1ª banda nebulosa já terá passado por aqui. 

Edit: as núvens passam a uma grande velocidade de sueste para noroeste... e recomeça a chover com mais intensidade...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2010 às 21:52)

Chove moderado e continuo...

Nada de electricidade...

Está dificil isto...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2010 às 22:33)

Às 22h10, com ausência de actvidade eléctrica:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2010 às 22:54)

Chove com intensidade!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

Chove por vezes com muita intensidade...

Penso que o grande vem atras do centro a S / SW do mesmo...

Há condicões para a formação de um gancho!!


----------



## rbsmr (3 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

]ToRnAdO[;195561 disse:
			
		

> Chove por vezes com muita intensidade...
> 
> Penso que o grande vem atras do centro a S / SW do mesmo...
> 
> Há condicões para a formação de um gancho!!



Gancho????


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2010 às 23:23)

Por aqui já não chove há alguns minutos!
Fiquei com *11,2mm *acumulados.
Tive uma rajada máxima de 46,7km/h.
Pelo radar, parece que aqui para estes lados a chuva vai fazer uma pausa.

Esta situação ficou um pouco aquém do esperado!


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2010 às 23:43)

imagem excelente do radar de loulé
 denota-se perfeitamente a extrutura convectiva em bandas á volta do nucleo
a depressão encontra-se na posição mais favoravel ao nosso pais, dadas as circunstancias, e ainda em perfeita conservação, mas não apresenta actividade convectiva severa/forte em seu seio, talvez devido ás aguas frescas ( 15-17º) e interacção com as massas de ar frio na PI, actuando como escudo e que, de resto, é a causa do sistema ( um depressão quente) estar a ser desviada para leste.
olhando o airmass é notorio o envolvimento de todo o sistema em massas tropicais, sendo evidente o seu caracter nao-frontal.
nas proximas 10-20h o sistema deverá cruzar a zona de cadis e penetrar no mar de alboran.
devido á interacção com terra e zonas montanhosas assistir-se-há á disrupcção da circulação da baixa e dissipação num prazo de 12-24h, apesar de tudo a massa de ar quente, já integrada no sector quente de uma frente fria, deverá causar ainda bastante chuva ( estratiforme) no sul de espanha, baleares e sul de frança, entre o dia de amanhã e 6f.
aqui a evolução do nucleo nas proximas 12-18h:


----------



## Chingula (3 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

Vince disse:


> Penso que não é de esperar grande actividade eléctrica. Foi nula toda a tarde, e já na Madeira também foi praticamente nula. Não sei ao certo o porquê (tenho que procurar algo que já li sobre o assunto) mas penso que talvez tenha a ver com nebulosidade envolvida em atmosfera com muita humidade em múltiplos níveis.
> 
> 
> Entretanto parece que não vamos ter grandes rain-rates mas coisas mais calmas e persistentes. Nos montes/montanhas é que talvez haja mais água por efeito orográfico.



A sondagem de Lisboa e os perfis verticais propostos (em previsão) pelo Centro Europeu, tanto para Lisboa como para Faro, indicam uma atmosfera saturada mas com movimentos verticais pouco intensos (devido a inversão de temperatura...inversão frontal) as nuvens associadas a estas situações são os Nimbostratos que são nuvens de precipitação contínua.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2010 às 23:58)

Chingula disse:


> A sondagem de Lisboa e os perfis verticais propostos (em previsão) pelo Centro Europeu, tanto para Lisboa como para Faro, indicam uma atmosfera saturada mas com movimentos verticais pouco intensos (devido a inversão de temperatura...inversão frontal) as nuvens associadas a estas situações são os *Nimbostratos* que são nuvens de precipitação contínua.


 

Foram *exactamente essas formações *que ocorreram por aqui a partir do meio da tarde, tendo dado origem a períodos de chuva que nunca foram intensos.


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2010 às 00:26)

Chingula disse:


> A sondagem de Lisboa e os perfis verticais propostos (em previsão) pelo Centro Europeu, tanto para Lisboa como para Faro, indicam uma atmosfera saturada mas com movimentos verticais pouco intensos (devido a inversão de temperatura...inversão frontal) as nuvens associadas a estas situações são os Nimbostratos que são nuvens de precipitação contínua.



é uma optima explicação
de facto o sistema é muito quente e humido, como não há gradiente vertical forte ( SST elevada ou frio em altura) é dificil manter convecção, e o sistema vai-se tornando numa bolha de ar quente e humido algo estavel..
apesar disto ainda tem força para manter a extrutura e assinatura proprias, sendo ainda uma baixa de caracter subtropical defenido.
só morrerá quando entrar em terra e a circulação for destruida tal como o fornecimento de energia termica totalmente "desligado"


----------



## trovoadas (4 Fev 2010 às 00:45)

Penso que já nao vamos ter grande coisa por cá...ficou aquem das expectativas porque não nos atingiu em cheio mas no sul de Espanha a situação já parece bem diferente. 
De certeza que vão ter bons acumulados de precipitação.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2010 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

Desde as 00h, cairam mais 1,4mm. A noite foi amena, com uma minima de 12,6ºC. Por agora sigo com céu nublado e 14,4ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Fev 2010 às 17:49)

Tem chovido bem aqui desde à 30 min . 
Esta-me a surpreender mais esta situação do que me surpreendeu ontem quando espera pelo menos uns 40mm. Vamos lá ver se ela continua a cair tão bem quanto até agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2010 às 19:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e aguaceiros.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC
actual: 14.8ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

Chove bem aqui por Silves neste momento!
Acompanhado de vento moderado!
Nada mau! (mas também não deve durar muito!)!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2010 às 00:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,9 ºC (14h29)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,0 ºC (02h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Esta quinta-feira ocorreram aguaceiros moderados durante a madrugada e depois ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,1 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2010 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite em que ainda choveu um pouquinho, com um acumulado de 1,6mm no Sitio das Fontes, e uma minima de 11,7ºC, o dia amanheceu com o céu limpo, algumas neblinas, vento fraco, seguindo neste momento com 13,4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2010 às 10:48)

O dia hoje está a aquecer rapidamente!
Já tenho 17,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes. O céu continua limpo!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2010 às 14:33)

Tive há pouco a máxima do dia (até agora), com uns agradáveis 19,3ºC às 14h10.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2010 às 19:45)

Boas
Em Grândola estão agora 8,7°C e 86%HR o céu está limpo e o vento nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2010 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e calor.
Durante a madrugada ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 11.5ºC
actual: 12.5ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

Em Grândola apareceram as nuvens e a temperatura passou dos 8,5°C para os actuais 10,8°C


----------



## Brunomc (6 Fev 2010 às 08:46)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco / por vezes nulo 

> 9.5ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

Boas
A mínima em Grândola foi de 6,5°C

Agora céu nublado com algumas abertas e tempo ameno.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2010 às 22:59)

Neste momento em Grândola estão 7,8°C


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2010 às 11:02)

Boas
A mínima em Grândola foi de 5,3°C

Agora estão 11,8°C e céu muito nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2010 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 16.5ºC
mínima: 8.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2010 às 00:04)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = -/-
Temperatura mínima = -/-

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Domingo com céu muito nublado e alguma chuva fraca.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## ecobcg (8 Fev 2010 às 08:58)

Bom dia.

As últimas horas de ontem e a madrugada de hoje foram de chuva por aqui. Acumulei 1,4mm ontem e 1,2mm hoje, no Sitio das Fontes.

Por agora sigo com céu limpo e 15,1ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Fev 2010 às 10:21)

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro moderado aqui em Lagoa!
No Sitio das Fontes atingiu um rain rate de 22mm/hora!
Aqui por Lagoa está a cair bem!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2010 às 14:44)

Estremoz: Tarde com fortes aguaceiros entre as 13h45 e as 14h15. Agora já melhorou e o sol voltou.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Fev 2010 às 16:38)

por aqui aguaceiros moderados desde as 15h45...ainda nao parou


----------



## YuRiSsS (8 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

Está a chover torrencialmente em montemor-o-novo com granizo à mistura


----------



## Brunomc (8 Fev 2010 às 17:20)

continua a chover...aguaceiros moderados a fortes  mas nada de granizo


----------



## David sf (8 Fev 2010 às 17:39)

Em Portel, e após uma tarde com alguns aguaceiros fracos, começou há cerca de 10 minutos a chover com alguma intensidade. Sem registo de actividade eléctrica ou granizo.


----------



## actioman (8 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

Por Elvas chove de forma normal, parecendo querer intensificar-se alguma coisa. No entanto já quase há uma hora que chove de forma persistente, com pingos de chuva grandinhos mas de forma muito esparsa (género 20 pingos por metro quadrado ), o que tem levado a não molhar grande coisa o solo.

A temperatura é de 9,6ºC e a pressão Atmosférica de 1003hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2010 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros.

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima e actual: 12.7ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,7 ºC (12h31)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 10,7 ºC (03h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

*Aguaceiros moderados por volta das 14h00; períodos de chuva ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## Brunomc (8 Fev 2010 às 23:12)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 9.5ºC


*** nas ultimas 2h cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos e temperatura andou a  volta dos 10ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC (13h42)
Temperatura mínima = 7,0 ºC (06h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*A manhã de hoje foi de nevoeiro; a tarde ficou marcada por períodos de chuva moderada a partir das 15h30.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2010 às 22:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado variando com nublado.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC
actual: 11.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com chuva fraca e sem vento. No Sitio das Fontes acumulou até agora 3,4mm. Sigo com 11,8ºC, depois de uma minima de 7,8ºC desta noite.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2010 às 10:49)

Continua a chover fraco mas sem parar! Vou com 6,4mm acumulados. O vento já se faz sentir, mas ainda está fraquito.

Pela imagem de radar, parece que a chuva não ficará muito mais tempo por cá!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

Por aqui a chuva parou por volta das 14h, tendo acumulado 13,4mm no Sitio das Fontes. A máxima foi de 17,2ºC. Por agora sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, sem chuva, vento fraco a moderado e 16,4ºC.


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

Por aqui foi um dia de chuva, que começou por ser moderada e constante passando ao final da manhã a regime de aguaceiros. Sendo estes em forma de chuviscos. O total de precipitação até ao momento (segundo o IM) andará nos 9 a 10mm. A temperatura tem andado praticamente estável nos 9ºC. A minha mínima foi de 8,5ºC. Conclusão dia lindo e cinzento .


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2010 às 19:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas à tarde. Chuva de manhã.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 9.4ºC
actual: 14.3ºC

Precipitação: 13 mm


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2010 às 23:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,3 ºC (14h10)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 7,8 ºC (23h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Mais um dia de chuva...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## Brunomc (11 Fev 2010 às 17:18)

Boas..aqui por Vendas Novas o ceu encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens altas e estou com uma temperatura de 12.5¤C


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2010 às 17:40)

Por Arraiolos marco uma temperatura de 10,2º e ceu limpo (apenas algumas nuvens altas, mas poucas)


----------



## fragoso6 (11 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

Sulman disse:


> Por Arraiolos marco uma temperatura de 10,2º e ceu limpo (apenas algumas nuvens altas, mas poucas)



O que sabem sobre neve amanhã para beja?


----------



## snowstorm (11 Fev 2010 às 20:22)

fragoso6 disse:


> O que sabem sobre neve amanhã para beja?



Pelo Freemeteo amanhã neva e muito!
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2270985&la=18

Mas como está em mm e não em cm.... deve ser cair neve mas derrete (sou ignorante)


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2010 às 21:09)

Não sei o que será possível encontrar amanhã de manhã mas conto dar um salto ao Barranco do Velho e aos Cavalos do Caldeirão onde está o radar do IM... Vamos cruzar os dedos e esperar que apareçam uns farrapos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2010 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 9.4ºC
actual: 11.2ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2010 às 21:13)

Boas noites...

Por aqui o ar frio vai-se instalando...

9.8ºC 

Céu ligeiramente nublado!!

O vento ja devia ter mudado para E/NE !!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

Por aqui estão 11,6ºC neste momento.

Em Monchique, a temperatura está nos 8,4ºC, um pouco mais frio que aqui!

Vamos ver..vamos esperar
Com sorte é capaz de lá nevar....


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2010 às 21:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,8 ºC (12h44)
Temperatura mínima = 4,9 ºC (08h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Hoje predominou o sol, tendo aparecido algumas nuvens altas ao final da tarde. Amanhã volta a precipitação, depois de amanhã o sol, e assim sucessivamente ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## Brunomc (11 Fev 2010 às 22:05)

Estações do IM (  Alto Alentejo )

 21h

Estremoz - 2.4ºC

Portalegre - 2.9ºC

Portel - 5.4ºC

Elvas - 5.5ºC

Évora - 5.9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (11 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 8.0ºC


----------



## thunder_chaser (11 Fev 2010 às 22:39)

Beja:

Temperatura máxima = 12 ºC (13h30)
Temperatura mínima = 3,3 ºC (07h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,8 ºC 
Céu nublado por nuvens altas

Céu permaneceu nublado, contudo não se verificou precipitação, esta apenas se verificou no extremo sudeste do distrito no início da manhã.

Será que amanhã se cumprem as previsões do freemeteo? Aqui para a zona, esperemos que sim. Após um ano era engraçado voltar a ver a planície branca


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2010 às 23:42)

Estremoz (dados actuais): Temperatura de 4,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica de 1015 hPa; céu "estrelado", com presença de alguma nebulosidade na linha do horizonte na direcção do sudoeste e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 23:47)

Por Elvas, a minha estação marca 3,3ºC (a mínima até ao momento) e continua a descida. O céu apresenta-se estrelado mas com alguns cirrus, a HR é de 63%.
A máxima foi de 11,8ºC. A madrugada ainda apresentou alguma chuva aproximadamente 2mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Fev 2010 às 01:01)

V.R.S.A.,

Por aqui a temperatura anda aos soluços ja tenho 8.9ºC, ou seja subiu... anterior 8.6ºC e assim se manteve estagnada até subir...



Ceu totalmente coberto!


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2010 às 08:07)

Aqui está quase a chegar a precipitação há mais de 2 horas, mas está difícil. Ainda não se passa nada, a temperatura é que começa agora a descer, esteve acima dos 4, agora está nos 3,3.


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2010 às 08:23)

Por aqui céu nublado, 1,1º mas precipitação nada!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Fev 2010 às 08:53)

Bons dias...

Já cancelei a minha ida á serra... não vejo temperaturas plausiveis de neve...

Os modelos continuam a dar essas possibilidade mas pela minha estimativa a temp esta alta la em cima...  efim... vamos ver como progride até as 12h...

Por aqui periodos de chuva fraca e vento fresco!!


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2010 às 08:54)

Por aqui começa a chover. É cem por cento chuva. Temperatura de 3 graus quando começou a chover, e curiosamente em 10 minutos subiu para mais de 4.

1,1 em Arraiolos é muito bom sinal, vamos ver se mais a norte têm mais sorte.


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2010 às 08:56)

David sf disse:


> Por aqui começa a chover. É cem por cento chuva. Temperatura de 3 graus quando começou a chover, e curiosamente em 10 minutos subiu para mais de 4.
> 
> 1,1 em Arraiolos é muito bom sinal, vamos ver se mais a norte têm mais sorte.



Esperemos que sim, a estação do IM de Estremoz ta a marcar 1,2º e a de Avis 2º!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2010 às 09:03)

Por aqui chove fraco a moderado, tendo um acumulado de 6,8mm no Sitio das Fontes. A temperatura está nos 8,6ºC e a descer.

Em Monchique a temperatura está nos 6,4ºC e com ligeira tendência de descida. Está ainda muito alta para qualquer hipótese de cairem uns flocos. Na Fóia a temperatura, em princípio, deve estar um pouco mais baixa, mas não o suficiente ainda!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia ....

Dia de chuva moderada com vento moderado a forte de leste !!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 09:17)

Estremoz: Céu encoberto e muito frio; o vento sopra moderado de leste. A temperatura actual é de 2,4 ºC, tendo a mínima sido de 1,2 ºC às 06h41. A pressão atmosférica é agora de 1013 hPa.


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 09:19)

Bom dia, já vi que por enquanto nada de nada, que pena ai em Portel David sf . Isso é mau sinal... aqui a minha mínima foi de 0,9ºC, neste momento registo 1,6ºC e céu muito nublado, que pena a precipitação estar ainda tão longe...


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2010 às 09:23)

actioman disse:


> Bom dia, já vi que por enquanto nada de nada, que pena ai em Portel David sf . Isso é mau sinal... aqui a minha mínima foi de 0,9ºC, neste momento registo 1,6ºC e céu muito nublado, que pena a precipitação estar ainda tão longe...



Não contes com grande coisa, por aqui desde que começou a chover a temperatura subiu quase 2 graus. Começou a chover com 3 graus, parou há uns minutos com 4,9.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2010 às 09:25)

De acordo com o radar do IM, o grosso da precipitação está um pouco mais a Norte do Algarve, a afectar principalmente o Alentejo.


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 09:25)

David sf disse:


> Não contes com grande coisa, por aqui desde que começou a chover a temperatura subiu quase 2 graus. Começou a chover com 3 graus, parou há uns minutos com 4,9.



Pois já vi que sim. E pelo site o IM o vento por aí é de Leste e tudo! Por aqui estranhamente ainda contínua de N-NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2010 às 09:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de muito frio e chuva. Neste momento, sigo com 5.0ºC, de referir que a temperatura tem vindo a descer constantemente, às 8 horas estavam 8.5ºC, às 9 horas desceu para 5.5ºC. Levo 3 mm acumulados.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2010 às 10:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de muito frio e chuva. Neste momento, sigo com 5.0ºC, de referir que a temperatura tem vindo a descer constantemente, às 8 horas estavam 8.5ºC, às 9 horas desceu para 5.5ºC. Levo 3 mm acumulados.



Está mais frio ai no Sotavento!
Aqui a temperatura está estagnada nos 8,6ºC/8,7ºC desde as 7h40!
A precipitação acumulada vai nos 9,4mm.


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2010 às 10:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de muito frio e chuva. Neste momento, sigo com 5.0ºC, de referir que a temperatura tem vindo a descer constantemente, às 8 horas estavam 8.5ºC, às 9 horas desceu para 5.5ºC. Levo 3 mm acumulados.



Está mais frio em Olhão que em Portel! Por aqui 5,5 graus.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2010 às 10:11)

Atenção a estação de cerro do negro(Almodôvar) desceu de cerca de 5ºc graus para 2,3ºC na última hora e ela está a cerca de 450m de altitude.
É o ponto mais frio a sul sem contar com o Norte alentejano.
Não sei que acham disto. Reportem algo


----------



## thunder_chaser (12 Fev 2010 às 10:15)

aqui em beja cairam uns flocos timidos, embora misturados com chuva moderada entre as 9:45 e as 10h.  temperatura actual de 4ºC. vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do dia. em portel há mais registos??


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2010 às 10:17)

Continua a descer 4.7ºC


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 10:18)

thunder_chaser disse:


> aqui em beja cairam uns flocos timidos, embora misturados com chuva moderada entre as 9:45 e as 10h.  temperatura actual de 4ºC. vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do dia. em portel há mais registos??



Parabéns, jé deu para lavar a vista! 

Por aqui lentamente lá vamos subindo e já nuns quase-tropicais 2,6ºC e HR está nos 72% e o vento agora parece estar a mudar para o quadrante Leste.


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2010 às 10:18)

Estou no sítio mais quente do país com excepção do barlavento algarvio. Até fui buscar o termómetro de mercúrio, para confirmar os dados, mas estão mesmo quase 6 graus.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 10:24)

Como estará a situação na Serra de Monchique e Caldeirão ?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Fev 2010 às 10:28)

Por cá nada. Céu encoberto.Sai às 8.30h com 2,3º Acho que não vamos ter sorte desta vez !!!!


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 10:31)

Por aqui alcancei a barreira psicológica e meteorológica dos 3ºC infelizmente. Vou aguardar mais um pouco e depois a continuar assim dou por terminado o a possível janela para haver alguma precipitação em forma sólida aqui por Elvas.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2010 às 10:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Como estará a situação na Serra de Monchique e Caldeirão ?



A temperatura em Monchique está estagnada nos 6ºC há algum tempo! Ou seja, apenas chove por lá! Não me parece que na Fóia a temperatura esteja baixa o suficiente para cairem alguns flocos, mas nunca se sabe!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Vim, agora da rua e qual foi o mesmo espanto quando no vidro do carro caíram alguns farrapos de neve, já ganhei o euromilhões, já vi neve durante alguns segundos, em plena cidade de Olhão, com 4.4ºC neste momento. Caíram alguns farrapos que derretiam logo, mas dava bem para ver que não é chuva como é habitual. Não foi só eu vi, vizinhos meus também viram que durante alguns segundos a chuva deu lugar a uns tímidos farrapos de neve.


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2010 às 10:42)

Volta a chover, a temperatura começa a baixar. Há uns minutos estavam 6,3, o mesmo que em Sines, agora 5,9. Muito acima do previsto por todos os modelos.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2010 às 10:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vim, agora da rua e qual foi o mesmo espanto quando no vidro do carro caíram alguns farrapos de neve, já ganhei o euromilhões, já vi neve durante alguns segundos, em plana cidade de Olhão, com 4.4ºC neste momento. Caíram alguns farrapos que derretiam logo, mas dava bem para ver que não é chuva como é habitual. Não foi só eu vi, vizinhos meus também viram que durante alguns segundos a chuva deu lugar a uns tímidos farrapos de neve.



Flocos em Olhão!!! Muito bom!!! Também quero!!!


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2010 às 10:48)

Na volta que dei à serra do caldeirão pelas nove da manhã, está a chover no alto dos cavalos junto do radar do IM com 2,0 de temperatura. Mas atenção que a temperatura está a cair lentamente. Pode, penso eu começar a cair alguns farrapos misturados com a chuva... Agora estou aqui na zona de Tavira e só conto voltar lá acima ao fim da tarde.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2010 às 10:50)

O vento aqui tá se a intensificar de leste com rajadas fortes e chuva moderada.
Só falta a neve!!!
Se em olhão já neva como tará no alto do caldeirão....


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2010 às 10:58)

Continua a descer 4.1ºC, e chove com mais intensidade. 5 mm acumulados, a estação de turismo em Faro leva 4.7ºC e 12 mm acumulados.


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2010 às 11:22)

Esta a nevar em Arraiolos


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

Sulman disse:


> Esta a nevar em Arraiolos




E temperatura Sulman? Sabes? É neve neve ou tem água misturada?
Já agora Gerofil como estamos de temperatura ai por Estremoz?

Obrigado e parabéns!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Fev 2010 às 11:33)

Por aqui está a ficar interessante, mas não sei se teremos precipitação !!! 
Está uma ventania !!!


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

Tal como nesta situações (parecida com a do dia 10 de Janeiro último), os radares não parecem saber lidar com isto e voltam a apresentar "falsos-ecos",por aqui ainda nem uma pinga e estamos assim:


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2010 às 11:43)

Região Sul:
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e de granizo, que
poderão ser de neve no final do dia no interior do Alentejo a cotas
acima dos 300 metros.*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de leste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral e nas
terras altas.
Descida de temperatura, mais acentuada nas regiões do interior.

Fonte: IM

Bela previsão que o IM coloca para o resto do dia.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

Estremoz: temperatura já chegou aos 4,2 ºC ... Notam-se bandas de precipitação a oeste (muito longe daqui).


----------



## Dourado (12 Fev 2010 às 11:48)

Bom dia.
Por aqui tem chovido toda a manhã mas não não tenho noticias de neve na serra.
Vamos esperar para ver


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 11:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Região Sul:
> Céu muito nublado.
> *Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e de granizo, que
> poderão ser de neve no final do dia no interior do Alentejo a cotas
> ...








Mais que correcta esta previsão: nota-se que o ar frio começa agora a entrar na Península de Setúbal/Sines. O ar frio instável vai progredindo de oeste para leste e chegará ao interior do Alentejo nas próximas horas; é natural que a temperatura comece agora a baixar e haja condições de forte instabilidade atmosférica, dando origem então a aguaceiros de granizo ou neve.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2010 às 11:59)

A temperatura continua estagnada à volta dos 2ºc na estação de cerro do negro (Almodôvar) e tomo esta estação como referência para o caldeirão.
http://http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/
Pela observação das estações do IM constata-se que o factor altitude está presente.
Esta estação e a de Portalegre são as que se apresentam mais frias.
É esperar para ver se temos a visita do elemento branco. Se não for agora pelo menos ao final da tarde.


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 12:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais que correcta esta previsão: nesta imagem nota-se que o ar frio começa agora a entrar na Península de Setúbal/Sines. O ar frio instável vai progredindo de oeste para leste e chegará ao interior do Alentejo nas próximas horas; é natural que a temperatura comece agora a baixar.



Por aqui já estou com 4,8ºC e abandono o meu local de observação. Parabéns aos contemplados! 

Esse ar frio quando aqui chegar, se é que chega, já será tarde e não terá a menor importância. Hoje curiosamente há mais probabilidades junto ao litoral que no interior .

Agora registo visuais (fotos, vídeos) precisam-se .


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

Um relato que foi deixado no meu blog pelo António 





> "Inacreditável, esta manhã, perto de Moncarapacho junto ao nó da Via do Infante nevou durante 2 minutos, eram 10h15m da manhã. Tenha um bom dia".



Afinal, não foi só aqui, que caíram os farrapos de neve.

O vento sopra de nordeste no Sotavento, e não de leste como sopra no Barlavento.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Fev 2010 às 12:14)

trovoadas disse:


> A temperatura continua estagnada à volta dos 2ºc na estação de cerro do negro (Almodôvar) e tomo esta estação como referência para o caldeirão.
> http://http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/
> Pela observação das estações do IM constata-se que o factor altitude está presente.
> Esta estação e a de Portalegre são as que se apresentam mais frias.
> É esperar para ver se temos a visita do elemento branco. Se não for agora pelo menos ao final da tarde.



Aqui não acredito que venha a ter qualquer supresa. de facto está bastante frio, mas precipitação nem à distância !!!


----------



## thunder_chaser (12 Fev 2010 às 12:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um relato que foi deixado no meu blog pelo António
> 
> Afinal, não foi só aqui, que caíram os farrapos de neve.
> 
> O vento sopra de nordeste no Sotavento, e não de leste como sopra no Barlavento.



em beja por volta dessa hora tambem registei a queda de alguns flocos


----------



## Levante (12 Fev 2010 às 12:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um relato que foi deixado no meu blog pelo António
> 
> Afinal, não foi só aqui, que caíram os farrapos de neve.
> 
> O vento sopra de nordeste no Sotavento, e não de leste como sopra no Barlavento.



É preciso estar em Lisboa para haver um fenómeno desses em Olhão... 
O ar frio, quanto a mim, não é proveniente de oeste como referido pelo Gerofil. A oeste e a sul só há ar "quente" marítimo. Este frio que se faz sentir tem a ver com o vento do quadrante leste e do ar frio a níveis baixos/médios empurrado desde o interior da PI (associado ao fluxo do AA das ilhas britanicas). Este ar frio instalado, associado à nebulosidade, permitiu a descida acentuada de temperaturas mesmo nas regiões mais "improváveis" (diga-se, zona de Lisboa e sotavento algarvio). Até no Cabo Raso a temperatura está nos 5ºC. Veja-se que no norte do país, apesar do ar frio instalado, por não haver nuvens, a temperatura está mais alta (pelo menos no litoral). 
O litoral centro e o sul estão numa zona de convergência de massas de ar, uma vinda de NE-E, bastante fria, e outra de W-SW, marítima e húmida. Podem-se esperar bons fenómenos convectivos.
A zona do barlavento algarvio é a mais quente do país, por 2 factores. Está mais abrangida pelo ar marítimo/mais longe da incursão fria do interior da península e porque o vento que se faz sentir é de E, ou seja, tem uma componente marítima que não permite valores muito baixos. No sotavento a massa de ar ibérica conseguiu penetrar e os ventos de NE permitem este arrefecimento. Contudo, penso que a temperatura nao irá descer mais.
Mas, sem dúvida, uma conjugação rara de factores aí pelo sotavento.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

*Dados Actuais :*



> céu encoberto / aguaceiros fracos 

> vento fraco

> 5.0ºC


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 13:16)

Kraliv não reportas ainda nada?

Pela webcam parece que na Serra da Ossa já cai qualquer coisa 












Por aqui ligeira descida de temperatura para os 4,8ºC e uma HR de 61%. A pressão é de 1010hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 13:28)

Estremoz: Aguaceiro moderado de frezing (CHUVA CONGELADA) desde as 13h15 ... Agora já está a passar a neve.

ACTIOMAN: Concerteza que pode já estar a nevar bem ao longo do troço da Nacional 4 entre Arcos e Borba (suponho eu porque é hábito ser a zona onde mais se acumula a precipitação de neve na região).

*EDIT: Por agora (13h35) já parou a precipitação. A temperatura é de 4,0 ºC.*


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 13:30)

Neva no Redondo disse-me agora mesmo um colega meu!

E pela web cam do kraliv também se nota:


Estão a ver aquele risquinho branco junto do anemometro 







E aqui flocos na lente da câmara:


----------



## Kraliv (12 Fev 2010 às 13:41)

actioman disse:


> Neva no Redondo disse-me agora mesmo um colega meu!
> 
> E pela web cam do kraliv também se nota:
> 
> ...




Desculpa lá contradizer...mas eu não ví por aqui neve nenhuma 

Esteve a chover ligeiramente e é normal a Cam ficar assim molhada..apenas isso.

Eu percebo o vosso entusiasmo e excitação mas...não abusem!!


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2010 às 13:43)

Aqui em Arraiolos nevou de forma forte entre as12h e as 13h. Agora chove, mas a previsao aponta para mais ao fim do dia. Logo meto video.


----------



## jorgepaulino (12 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

Sulman disse:


> Aqui em Arraiolos nevou de forma forte entre as12h e as 13h. Agora chove, mas a previsao aponta para mais ao fim do dia. Logo meto video.



A ver se logo à noite a caminho de casa passo por uma boa nevada por aí !


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 13:58)

Aqui por Estremoz continua a cair* frezing*. Por serem tão pequenas, as partículas de frezing poderão fazer confusão com neve ou granizo de pequena dimensão.
Vamos estar com atenção ao radar, pois se surgir alguma mancha "amarelada" será neve concerteza ... A temperatura está a descer a um bom ritmo: 3,7 ºC neste momento.

EDIT: Agora também flocos grandes de neve misturados com o frezing.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

Tou a ficar decepcionado atao neva por esses lados e nem uma foto!!!


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2010 às 14:07)

Está a nevar nos sítios onde esperava, vamos a ver o que nos aguarda, nas próximas horas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2010 às 14:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Agora já é só neve; neva de forma moderada ... Vou sair um pouco para ver se consigo tirar alguma fotografia...
> 
> Até mais logo.



Tira umas fotos ao castelo gerofilllll!! 

cumps


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

Kraliv disse:


> Desculpa lá contradizer...mas eu não ví por aqui neve nenhuma
> 
> Esteve a chover ligeiramente e é normal a Cam ficar assim molhada..apenas isso.
> 
> Eu percebo o vosso entusiasmo e excitação mas...não abusem!!



Pois... foi o que me foi transmitido ao telefone , tu estives-te sempre ai a observar ou só depois de veres aqui o post é que foste verificar? Digo isto porque pode que no aguaceiro quando mais intenso tenha caído alguma coisa,a webcam parecia confirmar,estive a gravar imagem a imagem e visualiza-las animadamente e parecia confirmar... Aliás aquele traço branco não me parece água, ou é frizing rain ou granizo, a água é transparente. Mas enfim tu estarás ai saberás melhor .



Gerofil disse:


> Aqui por Estremoz continua a cair* frezing*. Por serem tão pequenas, as partículas de frezing poderão fazer confusão com neve ou granizo de pequena dimensão.
> Vamos estar com atenção ao radar, pois se surgir alguma mancha "amarelada" será neve concerteza ... A temperatura está a descer a um bom ritmo: 3,7 ºC neste momento.
> 
> EDIT: Agora também flocos grandes de neve misturados com o frezing.



Está a melhorar, mas lá está anda na cota dos 500m .


----------



## cardu (12 Fev 2010 às 14:23)

alguém sabe se no final da tarde pode nevar mais em beja e moura????


----------



## Kraliv (12 Fev 2010 às 14:24)

actioman disse:


> Pois... foi o que me foi transmitido ao telefone , tu estives-te sempre ai a observar ou só depois de veres aqui o post é que foste verificar? ...
> 
> ...




Claro que não estive sempre a observar..era o que faltava 


Voltou a...chover ligeiramente, nada de mais  E o sol quase que se deixa ver!

E a Cam voltou a ficar com mancha provocada pela chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 14:33)

Ops, peço desculpa mas tive a comprovar que se tratou apenas de *frezing* e não de neve. 
Evidentemente não acumulou. E está a acabar este aguaceiro. Mais uma vez peço desculpa pela minha confusão ...





CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2010 às 14:36)

hmmm da maneira que as coisas estao por aí acho que o fim da tarde será a chave isto é se houver precipitaçao...
Gostava de ver o castelo de estremoz com neve


----------



## Levante (12 Fev 2010 às 14:41)

Não fossem os 12ºC no inicio da madrugada e a zona do sotavento algarvio poderia ter uma máxima histórica... ainda assim são valores diurnos de temperatura dos mais baixos que tenho memória!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2010 às 16:34)

Levante disse:


> Não fossem os 12ºC no inicio da madrugada e a zona do sotavento algarvio poderia ter uma máxima histórica... ainda assim são valores diurnos de temperatura dos mais baixos que tenho memória!



Claramente vizinho Levante, a máxima seria de 7.0ºC e não de 9.2ºC que registava à meia-noite. Seria a temperatura mais baixa de que tenho registos, a 1 de Março de 2005 tive uma máxima de 7.8ºC. Neste momento, 6.3ºC e está um frio nem te digo nada.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2010 às 16:34)

Por aqui já parou de chover. Acumulei um total de *19,2mm *no Sitio das Fontes. A temperatura andou o dia todo entre os 7ºC e os 9ºC, com a minima a fazer-se sentir às 11h33, com 7,1ºC, e a máxima a ser registada às 00h00 com 10,5ºC! Sem dúvida, um dia com uma temperatura média bem baixa!


----------



## thunder_chaser (12 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

Beja:

temperatura maxima registada: 6ºC (0:00)
temperatura minimaegistada: 3ºC (8:30)

um dia marcado com tudo, chuva moderada, granizo e até uns flocos cerca das 10 da manhã.

actualmente: 4,5ºC céu encoberto com chuviscos, vento de leste moderado a incrementar a sensação térmica de frio.

vamos ver se ainda há surpresas, pois preve-se precipitação, embora fraca até cerca das 0h de amanhã


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Fev 2010 às 17:23)

V.R.S.A.

Que barbaro que anda por aqui... a sensação termica é muito desconfortavel...

5.8ºC

Chuva fraca que ate pica na cara!!


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

Por aqui, cidade, apenas neve fundida e saraiva, perceptível nos vidros dos carros e pelo barulho ao cair. Nos pontos mais elevados acima dos 300m era praticamente só neve fundida e acima dos 400m (alto de Vila Boim e arredores de Barbacena (tudo zonas mais a noroeste do concelho e Elvas), houve períodos que nevou alguma coisa, especialmente quando o vento dava alguma trégua momentânea.

Registo da tal neve fundida e saraiva (escutem-na a bater, pareciam agulhas!):




E aqui um pequeno vídeo, registado a 420m na Nacional 4 (junto a Vila Boim), que imortaliza o momento da queda de neve 



Por último, as fotos possíveis:































E pronto, nem chegou para lhe sentir o "gosto"


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2010 às 17:49)

Actioman, na Serra de S. Mamede é que deve estar a nevar.


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 17:50)

belem disse:


> Actioman, na Serra de S. Mamede é que deve estar a nevar.



O problema da Serra e da cidade de Portalegre foi e é a falta de precipitação


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

Na vossa opinião qual é a probabilidade de nevar ainda durante o fim da tarde e inicio da noite? estou prestes a inserir um video da neve que caiu em Arraiolos


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2010 às 18:03)

O unico video que encontrei da neve em Arraiolos que se fez sentir. Nevou entre as 11h e as 11 e 20h e depois entre as 11:55 e as 12:55h em Arraiolos.


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 18:32)

Kraliv disse:


> E a Cam voltou a ficar com mancha provocada pela chuva.



Eu quando me referi a um rastro branco, foi a isto:






Será que cairam uns flocos e não viste!  




Sulman disse:


> O unico video que encontrei da neve em Arraiolos que se fez sentir. Nevou entre as 11h e as 11 e 20h e depois entre as 11:55 e as 12:55h em Arraiolos.
> 
> YouTube- Neve em Arraiolos 12/02/2010



Sim senhor isso é que foi pontaria!


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2010 às 18:36)

Afinal sempre nevou alguma coisa! Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 19:46)

Aqui por Estremoz temos alguns chuviscos misturados com algum frizzing (*sleet*) na última meia hora.
Temperatura de 3,4 ºC.


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2010 às 20:20)

Gerofil disse:


> Aqui por Estremoz temos alguns chuviscos misturados com algum frizzing (*sleet*) na última meia hora.
> Temperatura de 3,4 ºC.



Parece-me que o «sleet» foi hoje o rei no Alto Alentejo.


----------



## Thomar (12 Fev 2010 às 20:22)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui, cidade, apenas neve fundida e alguma frizing rain, perceptível nos vidros dos carros e pelo barulho ao cair. Nos pontos mais elevados acima dos 300m era praticamente só frizzing e acima dos 400m (alto de Vila Boim e arredores de Barbacena (tudo zonas mais a noroeste do concelho e Elvas), houve períodos que nevou alguma coisa, especialmente quando o vento dava alguma trégua momentânea.
> 
> Registo da tal freeazing rain (escutem-na a bater, pareciam agulhas!):
> 
> ...



Boas Fotos e Vídeos* actioman!* 

Vou passar o fim-de-semana a Elvas , saio dentro de 10 minutos... será que vejo alguma coisa interessante   no caminho... era giro, era... mas parece-me que a temperatura está muito alta para isso...


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 20:26)

Thomar disse:


> Boas Fotos e Vídeos* actioman!*
> 
> Vou passar o fim-de-semana a Elvas , saio dentro de 10 minutos... será que vejo alguma coisa interessante   no caminho...



Quem sabe, pelo radar parece vir ai precipitação! A temperatura está estancada nos 4,9ºC. Não sei . Por onde vens?


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2010 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, foi um dia de céu muito nublado e chuva. Por volta das 10h15m quando andava no carro e vi uns flocos que parecia uma penugem fina que caía em cima do vidro, nessa altura e durante alguns segundos continuou, até que tudo cessou. Eu que tenho um carro preto era bem vísivel que estava a cair algo branco em cima, mas assim que tocava derretia logo.

A máxima foi de 9.2ºC, às 00 horas, a partir daí, foi sempre a descer e durante o dia variou entre os 4ºC e os 7ºC.

Máxima: 9.2ºC
mínima: 4.0ºC
actual: 5.2ºC

Precipitação: 11 mm


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2010 às 20:31)

Por aqui não se passou nada de jeito. É que nem sequer choveu condignamente, foi um dia de chuviscos. A temperatura esteve acima dos 5 graus desde o meio da manhã até às 18h. Agora não chove e a temperatura está estabilizada perto dos 4 graus. De qualquer modo parabéns a todos os que foram agraciados com algum meteoro diferente de chuva. A ver o que a noite nos traz, senão der nada é esperar pela próxima, ainda pode ser este ano, não seria a primeira vez que nevaria no final de Fevereiro, início de Março.


----------



## Thomar (12 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

actioman disse:


> Quem sabe, pelo radar parece vir ai precipitação! A temperatura está estancada nos 4,9ºC. Não sei . Por onde vens?



Pela A6, com muita sorte lá pelos lados de estremoz, posso apanhar qualquer coisa, levo máquina .

Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 20:35)

*ESTREMOZ: Neva com relativa intensidade desde as 20h00*


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2010 às 20:37)

Gerofil disse:


> *ESTREMOZ: Neva com relativa intensidade desde as 20h00*


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2010 às 20:43)

Desta vez não foi possível. Se na parte da manhã estava a chover com 2ºC nos Cavalos do Caldeirão, agora (à pouco) por volta das 19:30 chovia com 3ºC e com nevoeiro cerrado. Não é muito fácil andar lá em cima...

Agora aqui em Faro não chove mas há vento com uma sensação de frio desconfortável...


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 20:44)

Thomar disse:


> Pela A6, com muita sorte lá pelos lados de estremoz, posso apanhar qualquer coisa, levo máquina .
> 
> Bom fim-de-semana!



Ora nem mais, era isso mesmo que te ia dizer. Desde Estremoz até ao Alto de Vila Boim andas quase sempre entre os 300m e os 400m, por isso quem sabe! 
Mas pela direcção que ela leva, acho que vai é para Évora e Baixo Alentejo...


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 20:48)

Gerofil disse:


> *ESTREMOZ: Neva com relativa intensidade desde as 20h00*



Espectáculo então!! Venham de lá umas fotos!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

Neste momento parou de nevar mas pelas imagens de radar ainda deve voltar a cair dentro de algum tempo ...

Imagens tiradas à pressa (desculpem a pouca qualidade mas é que estou mesmo ocupado a trabalhar e não tenho tempo livre agora) ...


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 21:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Neste momento parou de nevar mas pelas imagens de radar ainda deve voltar a cair dentro de algum tempo ...
> 
> Imagens tiradas à pressa (desculpem a pouca qualidade mas é que estou mesmo ocupado a trabalhar e não tenho tempo livre agora) ...



Obrigadão Gerofil!!!  E peço desculpa por estar a interromper o teu trabalho!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 22:24)

Estremoz: depois da neve que caiu entre as 20h00 e as 21h00, agora temos aguaceiros em que a chuva se mistura com o sleet e ainda com alguns flocos de neve. A temperatura está em 3,3 ºC.

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

Temperatura máxima = 4,2 ºC (10h40)
Temperatura mínima = 1,2 ºC (06h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = *1,2 ºC* (dia 12)


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 22:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: depois da neve que caiu entre as 20h00 e as 21h00, agora temos aguaceiros em que a chuva se mistura com o sleet e ainda com alguns flocos de neve. A temperatura está em 3,3 ºC.



Eu estou a uns 3 km de Estremoz, sentido Borba-Estremoz, na Nacional 4 e neva copiosamente com 2ºC (termómetro do carro):

















Assim sim dá gosto, pena a falta de luz!


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2010 às 22:39)

actioman disse:


> Assim sim dá gosto, pena a falta de luz!



A neve à noite também é bonita


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Nevou com alguma intensidade aqui por Arraiolos entre as 20h e as 21 e 30h. Agora cai sleet, temperatura de 2º e a descer. Se continuar a precipitação teremos neve durante a madrugada. (penso eu) LOL


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

actioman disse:


> O problema da Serra e da cidade de Portalegre foi e é a falta de precipitação



Tal e qual...não caiu um pingo !!! Céu sempre encoberto, frio e vento. Mas desta vez não tivemos sorte. Fica para a próxima. Obrigado pelos registos actioman. Por isso este ano...mesmo sem grande significado em termos de quantidades, esta é a terceira vez que neva na zona de Elvas, certo?


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Parabéns ao pessoal do Sul  

Há quanto tempo não nevava em dois episódios diferentes no mesmo ano?


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

Minho disse:


> Parabéns ao pessoal do Sul
> 
> Há quanto tempo não nevava em dois episódios diferentes no mesmo ano?



Aqui em Arraiolos desde o ano passado! Nevou a 10 de Janeiro de 2009 durante a madrugada e inicio da manha e a 23 de janeiro de 2009 entre 15h e as 16h.


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

Sulman disse:


> Aqui em Arraiolos desde o ano passado! Nevou a 10 de Janeiro de 2009 durante a madrugada e inicio da manha e a 23 de janeiro de 2009 entre 15h e as 16h.



Não terá sido 20 de Janeiro em vez de 23? É que nesse dia, eu estava em Lisboa, mas disseram-me que para aqui que caíram uns farrapos. Agora chove, e é só chuva, com 1,9 graus. Isto hoje deve ter sido bruxedo, quase toda a gente à minha volta teve qualquer coisa sólida, enquanto eu tive um dia marcado por molhaparvating.


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2010 às 23:36)

David sf disse:


> Não terá sido 20 de Janeiro em vez de 23? É que nesse dia, eu estava em Lisboa, mas disseram-me que para aqui que caíram uns farrapos. Agora chove, e é só chuva, com 1,9 graus. Isto hoje deve ter sido bruxedo, quase toda a gente à minha volta teve qualquer coisa sólida, enquanto eu tive um dia marcado por molhaparvating.



Sim de facto foi um erro meu., foi a dia 20 entre 1993 e 2006 não houve qualquer registo de situação de neve em Arraiolos, apenas em 1996. Desde 2006 tem havido todos os anos 1 ou 2 vezes.


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Tal e qual...não caiu um pingo !!! Céu sempre encoberto, frio e vento. Mas desta vez não tivemos sorte. Fica para a próxima. Obrigado pelos registos actioman. Por isso este ano...mesmo sem grande significado em termos de quantidades, esta é a terceira vez que neva na zona de Elvas, certo?



Sim é isso mesmo. Mas digno de registo só o 10 de JAN2010!

Neste momento em Vila Boim, neva copiosamente! Lindo Lindoo!!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 23:42)

Quem pode explicar-me o facto de ter nevado com uma temperatura superior a 3 ºC e agora só tenho chuva com 1,7 ºC ? Isto há com cada uma ...


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2010 às 23:43)

Parabéns a todos os compatriotas e membros do Fórum do Sul que puderam contemplar o fenómeno neve! Só assim é que muitos compreenderão porque que é que pessoal de Bragança não se farta de neve!


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

Vou para Elvas que a temperatura já por lá está nos 2ºC.


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 23:48)

Gerofil disse:


> Quem pode explicar-me o facto de ter nevado com uma temperatura superior a 3 ºC e agora só tenho chuva com 1,7 ºC ? Isto há com cada uma ...


Pois foi isso mesmo que reparei a temp. a descer e o sleet a substituir a neve!  Saturação ou ar frio a retirar-se?


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2010 às 23:55)

Gerofil disse:


> Quem pode explicar-me o facto de ter nevado com uma temperatura superior a 3 ºC e agora só tenho chuva com 1,7 ºC ? Isto há com cada uma ...



Tu de certeza que sabes a explicação...!


----------



## rozzo (13 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Ena pa! O Alentejo em alta, e pelo radar ainda mais alguma animação possível esta noite!


PS: Malta, não chamem freezing rain à neve fundida, ou à sleet, ou "água-neve"! Naturalmente são coisas bem diferentes!


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2010 às 00:43)

rozzo disse:


> Ena pa! O Alentejo em alta, e pelo radar ainda mais alguma animação possível esta noite!
> 
> 
> PS: Malta, não chamem freezing rain à neve fundida, ou à sleet, ou "água-neve"! Naturalmente são coisas bem diferentes!



Sim _shame on me_, já reparei que tenho andado a trocar o nome ao fenómeno da neve fundida 

Em Elvas Sleet e nada mais, mas a temperatura vai descendo...

Em Vila Boim já começava a acumular em árvores e carros


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

actioman disse:


> Sim _shame on me_, já reparei que tenho andado a trocar o nome ao fenómeno da neve fundida
> 
> Em Elvas Sleet e nada mais, mas a temperatura vai descendo...
> 
> Em Vila Boim já começava a acumular em árvores e carros



Obrigado pelos teus testemunhos.

Em Estremoz a precipitação já é quase nula; não há qualquer acumulação porque esteve sempre a chover depois das 22h00. Agora registo 1,6 ºC e ainda neva, mas já muito fraca.


----------



## redragon (13 Fev 2010 às 02:06)

Boa reportagem Actionman!
Fui de propósito a Vila Boim e constatei o forte nevão que caia....na cidade só mesmo agua neve....pelas minhas contas já é a 3 vez este ano que neva....lololol



actioman disse:


> Sim _shame on me_, já reparei que tenho andado a trocar o nome ao fenómeno da neve fundida
> 
> Em Elvas Sleet e nada mais, mas a temperatura vai descendo...
> 
> Em Vila Boim já começava a acumular em árvores e carros


----------



## Brunomc (13 Fev 2010 às 11:21)

*Dados Actuais  :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 5.0ºC


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2010 às 14:38)

Boa reportagem Actionman, sempre em cima do acontecimento 
Estive a ver o arquivo de satélite, as nuvens eram muito fraquinhas, essa neve foi arrancada a ferros, mas o que tem que ser tem muita força


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2010 às 15:22)

Vince disse:


> Boa reportagem Actionman, sempre em cima do acontecimento
> Estive a ver o arquivo de satélite, as nuvens eram muito fraquinhas, essa neve foi arrancada a ferros, mas o que tem que ser tem muita força



Subscrevo  muitos parabéns pelas fotos actioman


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2010 às 15:28)

Belas fotos actioman

Sempre bom ver fotos de neve no Alentejo, mesmo que não seja muita


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2010 às 15:55)

Ontem de manhã, sensivelmente à hora que os relatos apontam que nevava em Arraiolos, era este o aspecto do céu visto de Estremoz e na direcção de Arraiolos.





À noite parece que a neve estava mesmo à espera que eu fosse trabalhar para começar a cair … Mesmo assim fica uma fotografia tirada à pressa, por volta das 20h40.





Esta manhã era visível o gelo sobre os carros; como o céu limpou, a temperatura desceu para valores negativos …


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2010 às 17:44)

Vince disse:


> Boa reportagem Actionman, sempre em cima do acontecimento
> As nuvens eram muito fraquinhas, essa neve foi arrancada a ferros.




Obrigado! de verdade!  
Aquilo nas verdade foi praticamente um fenómeno, pois quase se viam as estrelas através delas! 

Sei que sou um elemento do fórum, muito sazonal. E esse é o meu principal defeito , mas realmente o que mais me motiva é o frio, o Inverno e a NEVE! .
Não me importo de perder noites, fazer km e até de colocar dias de férias no work (como ontem ), tudo pela maluqueira de ver um floco perdido a cair do céu. E em grande parte claro está, para mostrar aqui à comunidade .
Eu sei que para quem vê neve habitualmente (a malta do Interior Norte e Centro em particular), há coisas com as quais vibro e aqui mostro que chegam a roçar o ridículo . Mas também sei que para outros tantos (como a minha pessoa), uma simples fotografia com 2 flocos é um entusiasmo real (como aquelas duas fotos que o Gerofil teve ontem a pachorra de tirar durante o seu trabalho, só para mostrar o que se passava no momento ). É aliás uma das grandes mais-valias do MeteoPT: *o aqui e o agora em directo*. Eu pelo menos assim o vejo. É uma delicia ver as vossas reportagens e é um fórum de valor pedagógico indubitável (e aqui abro este parêntesis, para agradecer o quanto tenho aqui vindo a beber da sabedoria desta comunidade), mas o factor "on-line" é deverás esplêndido e quanto maior for esta rede maior será o seu valor. Saber sempre em cada recanto, por mais remoto que seja, o que sucede e as suas condições meteorológicas são de um poderio incalculável e aumentam o seu valor e seriedade perante o mundo que nos observa e segue. Por isso é que com este nosso entusiasmo completamente amador e logo livre de obrigações, algumas pessoas, profissionais nesta deslumbrante ciência, mais ou menos "camufladas", não conseguem resistir ao nosso entusiasmo e ainda que de tempos a tempos, vêm aqui aportar o seu grão de areia e contribuir para que sejamos mais rigorosos no momento de caracterizar um determinado fenómeno, tornando assim os observadores que somos, mais credíveis e assertivos no momento de reportar algo. Evitando que não utilizemos termos como mini-tornados ao invés de tornados de grau "x", que se chame "água-neve" à neve fundida ou ainda baralhar o termo sleet com freezing-rain :assobio: .

Bem, chega de lamechices  e vamos ao que interessa, uma espécie de resumo do dia 12/02/2010 e parte da passada madrugada.

Após um dia de grandes emoções (felizmente a noite salvou um pouco as expectativas que tinha criado ), onde a cota de neve aqui pelo interior do Alto Alentejo andou claramente nos 400 a 500m, se bem que já no final da precipitação (cerca das 02h30) chegou a nevar também aos 300m.
As temperaturas andaram sempre nos 3ºC a 4ºC e só baixavam para 1ºC a 2ºC, quando a neve se intensificava.
Julgo que devido ao aumento da Humidade Relativa é que os flocos, no final do aguaceiro, davam lugar ao sleet e se via nevar com 2ºC e "sleetar"  com 1ºC (eu e o Gerofil assistimos a isso na zona de Estremoz, pelo menos).
É uma pena a EMA de Estremoz estar tantas vezes sem dar dados e por isso tomo como comparação os dados de Elvas:

















Ao iniciar-se a precipitação, a temperatura desce e a HR começa a sua escalada, poderá ter sido por isso? Acho que o frio em altura estava em aumento, isto segundo os modelos.

A falta de precipitação, mais a Norte também ditou bastante as cotas. No entanto já foi um regalo, com esta é a terceira vez que vejo os flocos por estas bandas e estamos no Alentejo, nunca é bom esquecer! 

Em Vila Boim ainda foram mais de 2 horas a nevar,e alguns momentos com "vontade". Terá sido pelo vento subir pela encosta do alto de Vila Boim até aos 400m e alimentar assim um pouco a intensidade do fenómeno? 

Aqui ficam pois as restantes imagens possíveis a complementar as que já tinha postado anteriormente, onde pretendo apenas mostrar as pequenas acumulações (se é que lhes posso chamar assim) que se começaram a querer formar:


Certamente houve muita gente nesta simpática vila que nem se deu conta do cenário 



















A diferença de poucos metros fazia a toda a diferença e peço desculpa pela redundância (como se pode ver neste exemplo: um poste de betão que com os seus 8 metros tem mais neve lá no alto que na sua base) .







Quase que foi preciso uma lupa, mas lá descobri micro-acumulações na vegetação 







E no solo junto a alguns muros e carros.



















E para não esquecermos que este é um Carnaval gelado :







Era pouca, mas ainda assim consegui fazer uma espécie de bola! 







Esta foi já em Elvas, perto do Castelo, num dos pontos mais altos da cidade( a uma cota de 320m aproximadamente). Pode-se ver que é ao pé do Pelourinho da cidade, de estilo Manuelino e que conserva ainda os ferros de sujeição possivelmente da época quinhentista 







Se fizerem um pouco de memória já o conhecerão de uma outra foto, com um cenário "mais composto" que aqui deixei aquando da memorável queda de neve no passado 10/01/10:







E por fim a selar esta mini-reportagem para este mini-evento de queda de neve/sleet, a foto da praxe . A neve era pouca mas ainda assim a Mãe Natureza deu-me este autentico quadro para o deixar lá plasmado :






Um abraço companheiros "MeteoPTianos" .
Aos meus conterrâneos elvenses em particular e a todos os que nos visitam de uma forma geral, inscrevam-se no fórum e participem com os vossos testemunhos e observações! Todos são bem-vindos!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2010 às 17:49)

Estremoz (dados de hoje):

Temperatura máxima = 8,4 ºC (15h36)
Temperatura mínima = - 0,9 ºC (07h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = *- 0,9 ºC (dia 13)*

*ACTIOMAN, parabéns pelo teu trabalho; super fixe !!! *


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2010 às 20:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia frio e com céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 12.9ºC
mínima: 6.6ºC
actual: 7.7ºC


----------



## meteo (13 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

Grande reportagem Actioman !
Se te enganas em termos,mas fazes reportagens e fotos como estas,podes enganar-te em todos os termos 
Parabéns! A neve fica mais bonita em sitios como o Alentejo.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Fev 2010 às 23:41)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 3.0ºC


----------



## Francisco_s (14 Fev 2010 às 01:58)

Boas noites

Alguém me pode dizer para que horas está prevista a chegada da chuva para amanhã?
Eu estou em S.Teotónio e as temperaturas estão nos -2ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2010 às 12:02)

Este momento começa a entrar no Barlavento a chuva molha parvos que deverá ser assim a tarde toda no Barlavento e no Sotavento a chuva molha parvos lá mais pras 14h e a chuva moderada pro final do dia !!
Aí em que estás Zambujeira do Mar penso que lá pras 14h tb !!


----------



## netfalcon (14 Fev 2010 às 12:49)

Boas  acham que com a minima prevista para hoje de -2ºC pode nevar em Évora?
Olhem sexta feira por volta das 10 da manha caiu freezing rain e entre as 20 e as 21:30 teve a cair agua - neve mas sem a minima de acumulacão  

Cumprimentos


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2010 às 13:56)

netfalcon disse:


> Boas  acham que com a minima prevista para hoje de -2ºC pode nevar em Évora?
> Olhem sexta feira por volta das 10 da manha caiu freezing rain e entre as 20 e as 21:30 teve a cair agua - neve mas sem a minima de acumulacão
> 
> Cumprimentos



Aleluia alguém de Évora a reportar o que sucedeu anteontem, pensei que de facto não tivessem visto por lá nada de especial! 

Quanto a tua pergunta, a reposta é um rotundo não! 

Não há condições para tal e os tais -2ºC são referentes à madrugada que já passou, de Domingo. Se fores ver para a madrugada da 2ª feira (logo depois das 00H), tens apenas 5ºC e serão logo à meia-noite, porque a temperatura vai estar sempre em subida! 

Por cá a mínima foi de -0,4ºC e é sempre bom sentir o ar assim tão fresquinho! 

A nebulosidade lá vai entrando o que faz a temperatura ainda não ter subido muito por isso registo neste momento ainda apenas 6,4ºC. A sensação de frio é grande e a  malta dos Carnavais e corsos vai novamente bater o dente . Ontem ainda havia Sol e a coisa disfarçava, mas hoje... 
A pressão atmosférica é de 1006hPa e está em franca descida, HR é de 68%.


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2010 às 15:01)

Céu coberto e cada vez mais carregado. Temperatura nos 10ºC mas parece bastante menos lá fora. Dentro em breve devemos cair abaixo dos 1000hpa. Ainda não começou a chover...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2010 às 15:29)

Alandroal: Temperatura de 8 ºC neste momento e céu nublado por nuvens altas. Manhã muito fresca, com temperatura mínima de 0,5 ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2010 às 15:43)

Olhando ao radar do IM não vejo qualquer precipitação mais forte e apenas vejo uma coisinha pequenina amarela no que á reflectividade diz respeito .....

A menos que esta mancha nebulosidade estacione o autocarro em cima do sul não vejo como pode ocorrer precipitação e ainda pra mais ás 20h já deve ter passado .....


----------



## ecobcg (14 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

boa tarde. Estou na Fóia, com chuva fraca e gelada, um nevoeiro gelado e temperatura que estava nos 4 graus mas subiu agora para os 6!


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2010 às 16:13)

É essa em geral a temperatura do interior do Algarve. No litoral estão mais 4ºC. O alerta do IM sobre a precipitação dura até às 6 da manhã com vento forte de sueste e ondulação de 3m.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2010 às 17:06)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui algum vento, mas nada de chuva... O dia está desagradavel 

10.8ºC

Ceu muito nublado...


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2010 às 17:34)

A máxima até ao momento foi de 7,3ºC. A temperatura actua é de 5,8ºC e ainda que lentamente ela lá vai descendo. Descendo igualmente vai a pressão atmosférica: 1003hPa. Dia cada vez mais encoberto e frio.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2010 às 17:36)

V.R.S.A.

Eis que chega a chuva, de forma timida por enquanto...


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2010 às 18:06)

A parte mais impressionante do sistema frontal desta noite é que se ele se estende até ao Sahara Ocidental e norte da Mauritânia, pleno deserto portanto...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

Boas,

Por aqui chove moderado acompanhado com vento fraco com rajadas no moderado.

ESTOFEX:

A level 1 was issued for NW Morocco and extreme SW Spain / Portugal mainly for tornadoes.

...E Atlantic, SW Iberia...

Some showers and thunderstorms will develop in moderately warm and unstable air near the axis of an upper trough that approaches Iberia from the west. A small area near the coastlines will get instability and some 15 - 20 m/s deep layer shear which should allow some organised multicellular storms. Low level winds around 20 m/s at 850 hPa may augment a threat of isolated severe wind gusts and, combined with rich BL moisture and enhanced SRH, an isolated tornado. Only the coastal region of NW Morocco and the Strait of Gibraltar with southerly LL winds are included in a level 1 area as the continental airmass over Spain is extremely dry and instability will be reduced in those regions where easterly LL winds from the continent are present. Thunderstorms will move onshore, reaching the highlighted region around midnight.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2010 às 19:10)

V.R.S.A.

O vento está a amentar de intensidade.

Não sei se serão boas noticias para a malta do norte as a temp continua a cair 

Neste momento conto *9.6ºC*


----------



## NeverWinter (14 Fev 2010 às 19:11)

Hello People, Aqui em Redondo, caiu uma especie de agua misturada com neve, na sexta feira dia 12 de fevereiro por volta das 12 horas e voltou a acontecer na madrugada de sabado por volta das 02 horas. Neste momento estao uns gelidos 6,8 graus de temperatuara e com tendencia sempre em diminuir. Para voces que sao experts na materia ate onde poderao chegar as minimas aqui para estas bandas do Alentejo, e se existe alguma possibilidade de voltar a ocorrer a queda de alguma especie de precipitaçao igual a do dia 12?

Gracias

NeverWinter


----------



## fragoso6 (14 Fev 2010 às 19:14)

NeverWinter disse:


> Hello People, Aqui em Redondo, caiu uma especie de agua misturada com neve, na sexta feira dia 12 de fevereiro por volta das 12 horas e voltou a acontecer na madrugada de sabado por volta das 02 horas. Neste momento estao uns gelidos 6,8 graus de temperatuara e com tendencia sempre a aumentar. Para voces que soa experts na materia ate onde poderao chegar as minimas aqui para estas bandas do Alentejo, e se existe alguma possibilidade de voltar a ocorrer a queda de alguma especie de precipitaçao igual a do dia 12?
> 
> Gracias?
> 
> NeverWinter



aqui por castro verde esta  a chover de forma moderada,estao 8 graus vento moderado de este.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2010 às 19:44)

Boa tarde, como já devem ter visto o satélite esta mancha de precipitação que causou até ao momento uns impressionantes 3 mm aqui no Algarve até ao momento está passando bem como a mancha nebulosa ..... 

Assim sendo o que vai causar a precipitação desta noite se o sistema frontal está passando ???
Serão as células convectivas que vão existir esta noite ??

É que o alerta de precipitação forte do IM começa exactamente á hora que a chuva está desaparecendo ... !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2010 às 19:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde, como já devem ter visto o satélite esta mancha de precipitação que causou até ao momento uns impressionantes 3 mm aqui no Algarve até ao momento está passando bem como a mancha nebulosa .....
> 
> Assim sendo o que vai causar a precipitação desta noite se o sistema frontal está passando ???
> Serão as células convectivas que vão existir esta noite ??
> ...



Isso agrada-me ... um noite electrica...

Por aqui continua a chover...


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 19:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde, como já devem ter visto o satélite esta mancha de precipitação que causou até ao momento uns impressionantes 3 mm aqui no Algarve até ao momento está passando bem como a mancha nebulosa .....
> 
> Assim sendo o que vai causar a precipitação desta noite se o sistema frontal está passando ???
> Serão as células convectivas que vão existir esta noite ??
> ...



Tens razão Aurélio, o alerta de precipitação começa mesmo á hora que a chuva está a desaparecer
Deverão ser as células convectivas não?


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2010 às 19:51)

NeverWinter disse:


> Hello People, Aqui em Redondo, caiu uma especie de agua misturada com neve, na sexta feira dia 12 de fevereiro por volta das 12 horas e voltou a acontecer na madrugada de sabado por volta das 02 horas. Neste momento estao uns gelidos 6,8 graus de temperatuara e com tendencia sempre em diminuir. Para voces que sao experts na materia ate onde poderao chegar as minimas aqui para estas bandas do Alentejo, e se existe alguma possibilidade de voltar a ocorrer a queda de alguma especie de precipitaçao igual a do dia 12?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> NeverWinter



Não esperes nada NeverWinter, a temperatura andará altita para tais fenómenos que falas .

E já agora que sejas bem-vindo!! 

PS. - Kraliv estavas desatento, eu não te disse  

Por aqui temperatura colada nos 5,7ºC e pressão nos 1002hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2010 às 19:55)

Boas, por aqui, a maldita chuva estragou o carnaval, eram 16h15m o carnaval em Loulé foi suspenso, mas a multidão veio embora contente, ainda vi 1 hora de carnaval debaixo de um frio autêntico, mas as brasileiras aqueciam logo o ambiente. Estavam 8ºC em Loulé.


----------



## David sf (14 Fev 2010 às 20:02)

Chuva moderada com 4,5 graus. Vento fraco.


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2010 às 20:05)

David sf disse:


> Chuva moderada com *4,5 graus*. Vento fraco.



Até irrita chover com temperaturas dessas


----------



## Stormm (14 Fev 2010 às 20:22)

Boas, na minha opiniao isto é tudo uma depressão frontal centrada entre o Continente e os Açores e em deslocamento para leste, que provocou ocorrência de precipitação desde esta tarde, no litoral a sul do
Cabo Carvoeiro, e que ira atingir gradualmente o interior da região Sul e a região Centro até ao final do dia no qual irao chegar células convectivas que nos traram alguma actividade eléctrica durante a noite acompanhadas com alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
Vamos la ver se nao estou enganado 
Neste momento esta a chover e o vento esta a 37 Km/h do quadrante Este Sudeste


----------



## David sf (14 Fev 2010 às 20:28)

actioman disse:


> Até irrita chover com temperaturas dessas



Já estou habituado. A 10 de Janeiro esteve sempre a chover durante a tarde com temperaturas a rondar os 3 graus. Anteontem de manhã e à noite também choveu com temperaturas destas. Mas ao contrário do que se passou nesses dias, para hoje não estava à espera de nada que não fosse chuva. Já amanhã pode ser que caia granizo nalgum aguaceiro convectivo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2010 às 21:22)

V.R.S.A.

Continua a chuva.. neste momento mais debil...

9.0ºC


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2010 às 21:49)

Começou a chover também por aqui com 5,7ºC. 

A pressão é de 1001hPa.


----------



## frederico (14 Fev 2010 às 21:51)

A mancha de precipitação que está a sul do Algarve vai começar a deslocar-se para nordeste e atingir essencialmente o sotavento. É o que penso de acordo com os modelos, o satélite e o radar.


----------



## fragoso6 (14 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

frederico disse:


> A mancha de precipitação que está a sul do Algarve vai começar a deslocar-se para nordeste e atingir essencialmente o sotavento. É o que penso de acordo com os modelos, o satélite e o radar.



quanto menor for  a pressao atmosferica mais xove?


----------



## frederico (14 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

fragoso6 disse:


> quanto menor for  a pressao atmosferica mais xove?



Atenção aos erros ortográficos!

Não necessariamente. Podemos ter chuva torrencial com 1010 hPa, ou chuva fraca com 990 hPa. Depende de outros factores.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

fragoso6 disse:


> quanto menor for  a pressao atmosferica mais xove?



Quanto mais intensa for uma frente, mais chove, por norma a pressão poderá não ter muito a ver com a intensidade da chuva.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frentes_(meteorologia)

No nosso caso, e neste momento a fria.


----------



## fragoso6 (14 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

frederico disse:


> Atenção aos erros ortográficos!
> 
> Não necessariamente. Podemos ter chuva torrencial com 1010 hPa, ou chuva fraca com 990 hPa. Depende de outros factores.



quais erros?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Fev 2010 às 22:03)

actioman disse:


> Começou a chover também por aqui com 5,7ºC.
> 
> A pressão é de 1001hPa.



Alerta emitido às 20.43h para o distrito de Portalegre...neve a cima dos 400 m. Será? Ainda bem que estou de mini férias !!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Fev 2010 às 22:14)

Por aqui, começou a chover agora mesmo, mas seguimos com uns altissimos 4,9º  Mas de certeza que já neva no alto de S.Mamede !!!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

Chuva intensa por aqui em Faro e que deve dar uns mm nesta hora e esta é a recta final da precipitação mais forte (constante) e depois verão os aguaceiros e trovoadas lá mais pra a madrugada .... !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e desde do meio da tarde que chove, o vento vem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.

Máxima: 11.3ºC
mínima: 5.4ºC
actual: 11.1ºC

Precipitação: 10 mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2010 às 22:45)

Boas,

Por aqui continua a chuver... vento assobia, e por 2 vezes a rua ja ficou ás escuras... 

Venha de lá mas é essa noite eléctrica 

9.4ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2010 às 22:57)

fragoso6 disse:


> quais erros?



Será "xove"?


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2010 às 22:59)

A chuva por cá foi de pouca duração e já parou. No alto de Vila Boim ( a mais de 400m) estavam à pouco com 3,5ºC.
A temperatura actual por aqui é de 5,4ºC e a pressão atmosférica já está nos 999hPa.


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

]ToRnAdO[;197949 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui continua a chuver... vento assobia, e por 2 vezes a rua ja ficou ás escuras...
> 
> ...



Não é para ser "melga" , mas num Fórum de metereologia é chover e não "chuver"!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Fev 2010 às 23:04)

actioman disse:


> A chuva por cá foi de pouca duração e já parou. No alto de Vila Boim ( a mais de 400m) estavam à pouco com 3,5ºC.
> A temperatura actual por aqui é de 5,4ºC e a pressão atmosférica já está nos 999hPa.



Aqui seguimos com 4,6º, desceu 0,3º desde que começou a chover  1001 hPa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não é para ser "melga" , mas num Fórum de metereologia é chover e não "chuver"!



Sorry...distração minha...

Chove moderado e vento moderado!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2010 às 23:31)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 7,4 ºC (14h26)
Temperatura mínima = 0,3 ºC (06h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1000 hPa

*Chuva fraca desde o início da noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13)


----------



## Sulman (14 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Alerta emitido às 20.43h para o distrito de Portalegre...neve a cima dos 400 m. Será? Ainda bem que estou de mini férias !!!




Qual a probabilidade de tal acontecer? E esses 400m n serão aplicáveis á zona norte do distrito de èvora? provavelmente não, até acho estranho isso para portalegre com minima de 4º segundo o que esta no IM.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 00:02)

Sulman disse:


> Qual a probabilidade de tal acontecer? E esses 400m n serão aplicáveis á zona norte do distrito de èvora? provavelmente não, até acho estranho isso para portalegre com minima de 4º segundo o que esta no IM.



Eu só transmiti o que li no site do IM. Quanto a probabilidades, não te posso responder. Uma coisa parece certa...aqui no forum já há relatos de neve em Castelo Branco !!!


----------



## Sulman (15 Fev 2010 às 00:06)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Eu só transmiti o que li no site do IM. Quanto a probabilidades, não te posso responder. Uma coisa parece certa...aqui no forum já há relatos de neve em Castelo Branco !!!



Pois, ja reparei nesses relatos. E não estava a questionar o teu post, mas a informação do IM, estou a estrenhar, mas de facto o freemeteo aponta para neve até ao final da manha em Portalegre. Será que fica por ai ou pode tar um escapadinha aqui à minha zona! hahah


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 00:12)

Em Estremoz continua uma chuva muito miudinha; enquanto a pressão tem tendência para baixar, a temperatura vai agora *subindo* paulatinamente (4,6 ºC).
Entretanto pelo radar observa-se que novas manchas de precipitação vão "subindo" pelo Alentejo e aproximam-se daqui.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Fev 2010 às 00:22)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu encoberto / aguaceiros moderados

> vento fraco

> 6.5ºC


----------



## David sf (15 Fev 2010 às 00:29)

Chove moderadamente há mais de uma hora. A temperatura estabilizou entre os 4 e os 5 graus.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2010 às 00:49)

Boas!

Bom, por aqui o dia 14 registou uma acumulação de *9,4mm *no Sitio das Fontes, com uma rajada máxima de *57,9km/h* às 23h20. A máxima foi de 12,7ºC e a minima foi de 2,2ºC.

Por agora sigo com chuva moderada, vento moderado a forte e 12,2ºC de temperatura. Levo *2,4mm* acumulados desde as 00h, e uma rajada máxima de *46,7km/h*. A pressão continua a descer vigorosamente, estando neste momento nos 992,5hPa!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Fev 2010 às 00:49)

Chuva continua fraca a moderada nas ultmas horas... (3:30 +-)

Está pegada, não parou e não para por um segundo...

Neste momento continua a chover e agora com mais intensidade!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 01:01)

Pelos radares, estou com um azar do caraças, desculpem o termo !!! Continua a chuviscar...apenas !!!!


----------



## Sulman (15 Fev 2010 às 01:05)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Pelos radares, estou com um azar do caraças, desculpem o termo !!! Continua a chuviscar...apenas !!!!



Qual é a temperatura ai por Portalegre?


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 01:09)

Por aqui lá vai chovendo fraco e a temperatura desceu umas décimas, sendo agora de 5,5ºC. A pressão sim tem vindo a descer bastante e já vou com 997hPa. 

A mancha de precipitação que vem agora junto a Évora parece ser mais intensa e ai si que poderás ver neve em Portalegre MeteoPtg.  O que me tem estranhado é o facto de chover com pouco mais de 2ºC em Castelo Branco, será certamente pela HR elevada!


----------



## Sulman (15 Fev 2010 às 01:12)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui lá vai chovendo fraco e a temperatura desceu umas décimas, sendo agora de 5,5ºC. A pressão sim tem vindo a descer bastante e já vou com 997hPa.
> 
> A mancha de precipitação que vem agora junto a Évora parece ser mais intensa e ai si que poderás ver neve em Portalegre MeteoPtg.  O que me tem estranhado é o facto de chover com pouco mais de 2ºC em Castelo Branco, será certamente pela HR elevada!



Segundo relatos ja esteve a nevar em castelo branco, com uma temperatura de 2,5º, no momento chove com 2,6º, será certamente esse o motivo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 01:15)

4º na cidade, a pressão está a diminuir e estou á espera dum momento mais "convectivo", acredito que um aguaceiro mais forte, faria a temperatura descer e então ver o que tanto desejamos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 01:16)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui lá vai chovendo fraco e a temperatura desceu umas décimas, sendo agora de 5,5ºC. A pressão sim tem vindo a descer bastante e já vou com 997hPa.
> 
> A mancha de precipitação que vem agora junto a Évora parece ser mais intensa e ai si que poderás ver neve em Portalegre MeteoPtg.  O que me tem estranhado é o facto de chover com pouco mais de 2ºC em Castelo Branco, será certamente pela HR elevada!



E isso demorará quanto tempo...não muito por certo !!! "Reza" por mim !!!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 01:20)

actioman disse:


> O que me tem estranhado é o facto de chover com pouco mais de 2ºC em Castelo Branco, será certamente pela HR elevada!



Humidade relativa em Castelo Branco (valores aproximados):
22h00 - 57 %
23h00 - 57 %
00h00 - 70 %

Humidade relativa em Portalegre (valores aproximados):
22h00 - 74 %
23h00 - 81 %
00h00 - 85 %

Valores calculados pela observação dos gráficos de Humidade Relativa (Instantâneo) do IM

Conclusão: É preciso estar mais frio em Portalegre do que em Castelo Branco, *antes que ocorra precipitação* (temperatura em torno dos 2,0 a 2,5 ºC).

PORTALEGRE = 3,5 ºC; HR 89,3 % (01h00)
PORTALEGRE = 3,5 ºC; HR 85 % (00h00)


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

MeteoPtg disse:


> E isso demorará quanto tempo...não muito por certo !!! "Reza" por mim !!!



Uns bons 40 a 60 minutos certamente, na proxima actualização do radar já saberemos mais concretamente. E acredita que estou mesmo a torcer, desta vez tem de ser a tua vez caramba!
Pela Estação meteorológica da Brisa colocada no alto de Vila Boim a temperatura está estável ora nos 3,7ºC ora nos 3,8ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

actioman disse:


> Uns bons 40 a 60 minutos certamente, na proxima actualização do radar já saberemos mais concretamente. E acredita que estou mesmo a torcer, desta vez tem de ser a tua vez caramba!
> Pela Estação meteorológica da Brisa colocada no alto de Vila Boim a temperatura está estável ora nos 3,7ºC ora nos 3,8ºC.



Então vou esperar...a pressão voltou a cair, agora 999 hPa e a temperatura desce muito devagarinho.Chuvisca e nada mais. haja esperança. Este ano já nevou cá duas vezes...nada como nos outros episodios, mas deu para alegrar o pessoal.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 01:33)

actioman disse:


> Uns bons 40 a 60 minutos certamente, na proxima actualização do radar já saberemos mais concretamente. E acredita que estou mesmo a torcer, desta vez tem de ser a tua vez caramba!
> Pela Estação meteorológica da Brisa colocada no alto de Vila Boim a temperatura está estável ora nos 3,7ºC ora nos 3,8ºC.



Pelo radar parece que tudo se desfaz, ao chegar cá a cima !!!


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 01:39)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Pelo radar parece que tudo se desfaz, ao chegar cá a cima !!!



Também estava a reparar no mesmo , parece que se espreme tudo pelo caminho...
Aqui desceu mais uma décima e registo agora 5,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 01:39)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Então vou esperar...a pressão voltou a cair, agora 999 hPa e a temperatura desce muito devagarinho.Chuvisca e nada mais. haja esperança. Este ano já nevou cá duas vezes...nada como nos outros episodios, mas deu para alegrar o pessoal.



Pois é, amigo: na Covilhã começou logo a nevar com uma temperatura perto de 4 ºC porque a HR estava em torno dos 60 % e aí em Portalegre a HR está muito alta (logo, é praticamente quase impossível nevar com uma temperatura acima de 0 ºC). 






Fonte: http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowAboveFreezing

Aqui em Estremoz a temperatura subiu mais uma décima (4,7 ºC); a pressão atmosférica em queda acentuada (998 hPa) e o vento tornou-se moderado com rajadas. A chuva miudinha continua.


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 02:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Pois é, amigo: na Covilhã começou logo a nevar com uma temperatura perto de 4 ºC porque a HR estava em torno dos 60 % e aí em Portalegre a HR está muito alta (logo, é praticamente quase impossível nevar com uma temperatura acima de 0 ºC).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa explicação Gerofil! Obrigado 

Por este posto de observação dou terminada a noite e vou para vale de lençóis com os seguintes dados:

Temp. 5ºC
HR: 90%
Pressão Atmosférica: 996hPa

A chuva fraca continua. 

Umas brancas noites ao pessoal do Norte e Centro! Desfrutem-na!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 07:43)

Estremoz: Manhã com muito frio (3,6 ºC), alguma chuva e vento moderado com rajadas. A pressão atmosférica atinge os 993 hPa ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 08:59)

Acordo com 3,0º e a pressão a 993 hPa. Céu encoberto, chove e está muito vento. Dadas as condicões de HR que o site do IM nos fornece existe 10% probabilidade de neve. Por exemplo Castelo Branco está com 80 %. Fonte, site que um colega nos deixou aqui ontem à noite : http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes

Como estou com os meus dois filhotes em casa, é impossivel ir lá a cima a S.Mamede. Mas à tarde já com a Mãe em casa e se as condições continuarem...vou de certeza.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 09:42)

Estremoz: Nova mínima do dia alcançada agora, com 3,4 ºC. Tem estado sempre a chover mas o destaque vai também para o vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2010 às 10:38)

Boas, por aqui, brilha o sol entre as nuvens até à meia-noite acumulei 14 mm e da meia-noite até agora acumulei 8 mm. Temperatura a bater os 17ºC, nada mau, trovoadas nem vê-las.


----------



## Sulman (15 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

Malta do distrito de Portalegre, nada do elemento branco??


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 13:15)

Sulman disse:


> Malta do distrito de Portalegre, nada do elemento branco??



Nada !!! À tarde vou a S.Mamede e dps digo qq coisa.


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 13:47)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Já vi que afinal a neve  acabou por visitar Castelo Branco, ainda que de forma efémera , e muitas outras povoações do Norte e Centro! Parabéns aos contemplados! 

Aqui pelo nosso Sul parece-me que nada se passou, HR muito elevada e isso anulou as hipóteses! 

A mínima até ao momento ( e deve ter sido a mínima do dia) foi de 4ºC pelas 10 da manhã. Agora lá vai subindo lentamente. No entanto é um dia de muito frio, devido ao vento e à humidade alta.  
A chuva tem sido uma constante e pelo site do IM já lá vão mais de 20 litros por metro quadrado! 

Dados do momento:
Temperatura: 5,2ºC
Humidade Relativa: 91%
Pressão Atmosférica: 991hPa. 

De momento apenas chuviscos. 

Espero que no Alto da S. de São Mamede, se tenha salvado a honra do Sul!


----------



## netfalcon (15 Fev 2010 às 13:56)

boas malta do sul. nao sabia aonde fazer esta pergunta e decidi fazer no topico do interior uma vez que é de onde sou.

Amanha queria ir passear ate a capital e queria saber se apanhava chuva ou nao, o IM indica que sim mas nunca se sabe... o que acham? 

cumprimentos


----------



## Stormm (15 Fev 2010 às 13:59)

netfalcon disse:


> boas malta do sul. nao sabia aonde fazer esta pergunta e decidi fazer no topico do interior uma vez que é de onde sou.
> 
> Amanha queria ir passear ate a capital e queria saber se apanhava chuva ou nao, o IM indica que sim mas nunca se sabe... o que acham?
> 
> cumprimentos




Penso que vais ter azar no dia, preveem chuva para quase todo o pais pelo menos até sabado
Pelas informações do IM vamos ter um carnaval bastante molhado, e da para ver com o dia que esta hoje!!


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

netfalcon disse:


> boas malta do sul. nao sabia aonde fazer esta pergunta e decidi fazer no topico do interior uma vez que é de onde sou.
> 
> Amanha queria ir passear ate a capital e queria saber se apanhava chuva ou nao, o IM indica que sim mas nunca se sabe... o que acham?
> 
> cumprimentos



Sim, está previsto regime de aguaceiros!


----------



## Stormm (15 Fev 2010 às 14:11)

Malta tou a ver que de trovoadas estamos mal, so chove e faz vento, e ja é bastante bom mas falta aqui a tal animação agradavél das trovoadas.
Nas minhas analises nao encontro sinais de descargas electricas que ocorreram ou que irao ocorrer.
Alguma opiniao ou esclarecimento?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 15:12)

Stormm disse:


> Malta tou a ver que de trovoadas estamos mal, so chove e faz vento, e ja é bastante bom mas falta aqui a tal animação agradavél das trovoadas.
> Nas minhas analises nao encontro sinais de descargas electricas que ocorreram ou que irao ocorrer.
> Alguma opiniao ou esclarecimento?



O país está mergulhado tanto em superfície como altitude numa grande "camada" de ar frio, daí as trovoadas serem difíceis de ocorrer, pois para que as trovoadas ocorram é necessário que haja algum calor, e/ou um choque de massas de ar fria e quente. O Algarve até pode estar quente em superfície, mas em altitude a atmosfera encontra-se muito fria.


----------



## Stormm (15 Fev 2010 às 15:21)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2010 às 15:35)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia tem sido de aguaceiros moderados a fortes! Acumulei até agora *17,4mm*! Tive um rain rate máximo de 75,8mm/hora às 10h53.

A pressão atmosférica continua a baixar, estou com 986,3hPa neste momento! O vento tem estado moderado, com algumas rajadas mais fortes (tive uma rajada máxima de 62,8km/h à 1h33.

A temperatura está nos 16,1ºC.


----------



## rozzo (15 Fev 2010 às 15:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> O país está mergulhado tanto em superfície como altitude numa grande "camada" de ar frio, daí as trovoadas serem difíceis de ocorrer, pois para que as trovoadas ocorram é necessário que haja algum calor, e/ou um choque de massas de ar fria e quente. O Algarve até pode estar quente em superfície, mas em altitude a atmosfera encontra-se muito fria.



Oh Mário, desculpa lá estar a comentar, não é para me armar em "sabichão", mas estás a transmitir uma ideia parcialmente errada ao Stormm!


A parte do frio à superfície estragar a convecção e trovoadas certíssimo. A parte do frio em altitude estragar isso está errado!

Quanto mais frio em níveis bem altos melhor! O que fomenta a convecção intensa são grandes gradientes verticais de temperatura. Ou seja, se cá em baixo estiver muito calor e lá em cima muito frio, a atmosfera está instável e Bum! Crescem os cumulonimbus! Certo? 

Portanto o frio em altitude só poderia ajudar, e não matar! Esse ingrediente até está relativamente razoável, não que esteja um frio assim por além em altitude! 

Agora sim, que nos níveis médios/baixos está muito frio, e isso dá cabo desse tal gradiente sim certo, pois a atmosfera está relativamente fria no seu todo, ou seja sem grande gradiente vertical de temperatura, e pouca instabilidade. Apenas no Sul alguma.. Lá está, por ser onde ainda há algum "calor" nos níveis baixos como tu próprio disseste, aliado ao frio relativo em altitude!

Aliás, é curioso ver que as células mais activas como que morrem ao chegar a terra, e interagir com o ar frio nos níveis baixos.

O mar está relativamente quente, e ajuda a haver esse gradiente, assim formam-se as células. Ao chegar a terra.. Caput! Lá se vai o gradiente e elas morrem, ainda por cima com o vento de direcções várias a ajudar a destruir a organização delas!

Ok?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Fev 2010 às 15:54)

V.R.S.A.

Aguaceiro Muito Forte que se abateu por aqui com duração de 30m... Misturado com granizo mas sem trovoada...

As ruas estão alagadas com 10 a 15cm de agua...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Fev 2010 às 16:17)

]ToRnAdO[;198389 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Aguaceiro Muito Forte que se abateu por aqui com duração de 30m... Misturado com granizo mas sem trovoada...
> 
> As ruas estão alagadas com 10 a 15cm de agua...



E chove com força outra vez... está pegado!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Fev 2010 às 16:27)

]ToRnAdO[;198399 disse:
			
		

> E chove com força outra vez... está pegado!!



A chuva já está a passar, mas as rajadas de vento neste momento são algo para o violentas, tendo a esplanda do cafe ao lado ter sido desarrumada...

As cadeiras simplesmente tombaram e foram arrastadas!!...

Deve ter sido umas gustfronts...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 16:39)

rozzo disse:


> Ok?



Yep


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 17:04)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 6,4 ºC (14h58)
Temperatura mínima = 3,4 ºC (09h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 991 hPa

*Chuva fraca durante quase todo o dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Nada !!! À tarde vou a S.Mamede e dps digo qq coisa.



Nevoeiro a partir dos 800-900 m. Vento forte e chuviscos. Confesso que fui por descargo de consciência, já que cá em baixo, na cidade, marcava uns miseros 7º.Fui à procura de vestigios...e eles nem vê-los. Desilusão total !!! 

Até poderia ser colocado noutros tópicos, mas penso que o que aconteceu em Portalegre é algo semelhante ao que se passou em Loriga. Embora a latitudes diferentes...ambas situam-se na parte oeste de montanhas, nós de S.Mamede, Loriga da S.Estrela. Com a circulação de leste que havia e nós estando a oeste, acabamos por ter muito mais % de humidade relativa !!!, ao contrário do que aconteceu nas vertentes este, como covilhã, por exemplo. o que acham?


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2010 às 18:52)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Nevoeiro a partir dos 800-900 m. Vento forte e chuviscos. Confesso que fui por descargo de consciência, já que cá em baixo, na cidade, marcava uns miseros 7º.Fui à procura de vestigios...e eles nem vê-los. Desilusão total !!!
> 
> Até poderia ser colocado noutros tópicos, mas penso que o que aconteceu em Portalegre é algo semelhante ao que se passou em Loriga. Embora a latitudes diferentes...ambas situam-se na parte oeste de montanhas, nós de S.Mamede, Loriga da S.Estrela. Com a circulação de leste que havia e nós estando a oeste, acabamos por ter muito mais % de humidade relativa !!!, ao contrário do que aconteceu nas vertentes este, como covilhã, por exemplo. o que acham?



Boas MeteoPtg!

Em primeiro lugar muito obrigado pela deslocação que fizeste, infelizmente infrutífera  . Quanto à explicação é uma possibilidade, mas creio pelo historial de outras situações, que desta vez não tenha sido bem isso. Penso que o que faltou mesmo foi um pouco mais de frio em altitude. Portalegre ficou ali numa zona quase "híbrida" entre ar mais frio e menos frio, independentemente da temperatura à superfície. Perante isto até é possível que tenha nevado em São Mamede... Mas apenas pela manhã e não em quantidade suficiente para a neve se manter no solo ao longo dia!

Pena teres feito a deslocação em vão! Mas outros eventos virão certamente


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2010 às 19:10)

Já vem atrasado mas... 

"A chuva desta madrugada fez subir os níveis da água das ribeiras da Asseca, Almargem (Tavira) e Alfambras (Aljezur) o que provocou esta manhã o corte de duas estradas nacionais, a EN120, que atravessa Aljezur, e a EN397, que liga Tavira a Cachopo."

Tirado daqui...

http://www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=39786


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 19:16)

vitamos disse:


> Boas MeteoPtg!
> 
> Em primeiro lugar muito obrigado pela deslocação que fizeste, infelizmente infrutífera  . Quanto à explicação é uma possibilidade, mas creio pelo historial de outras situações, que desta vez não tenha sido bem isso. Penso que o que faltou mesmo foi um pouco mais de frio em altitude. Portalegre ficou ali numa zona quase "híbrida" entre ar mais frio e menos frio, independentemente da temperatura à superfície. Perante isto até é possível que tenha nevado em São Mamede... Mas apenas pela manhã e não em quantidade suficiente para a neve se manter no solo ao longo dia!
> 
> Pena teres feito a deslocação em vão! Mas outros eventos virão certamente



No "Seguimento interior Norte e Centro", um colega da Loriga, surprendido pela desilusão que o assolou e por constatar que no ano passado teve muito mais neve que Manteigas e Covilhã, ao contrário deste, fez referência a um fenomeno, teoria...que pelos vistos justifica o facto de este ano as situações se terem invertido.Mais neve nas encostas Este do que nas Oeste. Eu penso que, de facto, estes dois anos têm sido pródigos, mas com situações completamente diferentes. No ano passado tinhamos depressões a entrar pelo Norte de Espanha, (nevadas vindas de NW) este ano com o nosso "AA" mais a norte, favorecendo a circulação E-NE e as depressões a entrarem bem mais a Sul.
Nunca é em vão, ir à Serra...mas pelos motivos que pretendia constatar e usufruir, de facto...foi. Não desanimo !!!


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 19:21)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Nevoeiro a partir dos 800-900 m. Vento forte e chuviscos. Confesso que fui por descargo de consciência, já que cá em baixo, na cidade, marcava uns miseros 7º.Fui à procura de vestigios...e eles nem vê-los. Desilusão total !!!
> 
> Até poderia ser colocado noutros tópicos, mas penso que o que aconteceu em Portalegre é algo semelhante ao que se passou em Loriga. Embora a latitudes diferentes...ambas situam-se na parte oeste de montanhas, nós de S.Mamede, Loriga da S.Estrela. Com a circulação de leste que havia e nós estando a oeste, acabamos por ter muito mais % de humidade relativa !!!, ao contrário do que aconteceu nas vertentes este, como covilhã, por exemplo. o que acham?



E eu com esperança de ver algumas fotos tuas com os benditos vestígios . Em todo o caso obrigado pelo trabalho extra de ires até lá acima! É isto que faz deste fórum algo espectacular, o esforço de alguns em prol de todos! 

Quanto à tua questão nunca tinha pensado nisso, mas o Fohen está relacionado mais com a temperatura a húmidade penso que tenderia a ser menor e ficaria retida no alto da serra. Tal como o Vitamos, parece-me que teve de facto mais a ver com a localização do ar frio em altura já estar mais a Norte e isso dita muita coisa. É claro que se a HR tivesse andado nos 50% outro galo cantaria.

Por aqui 6,3ºC, chuviscando  e a pressão atmosférica nos 988hPa . Acho que nunca tinha registado aqui uma tão baixa pressão!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 19:47)

actioman disse:


> E eu com esperança de ver algumas fotos tuas com os benditos vestígios . Em todo o caso obrigado pelo trabalho extra de ires até lá acima! É isto que faz deste fórum algo espectacular, o esforço de alguns em prol de todos!
> 
> Quanto à tua questão nunca tinha pensado nisso, mas o Fohen está relacionado mais com a temperatura a húmidade penso que tenderia a ser menor e ficaria retida no alto da serra. Tal como o Vitamos, parece-me que teve de facto mais a ver com a localização do ar frio em altura já estar mais a Norte e isso dita muita coisa. É claro que se a HR tivesse andado nos 50% outro galo cantaria.
> 
> Por aqui 6,3ºC, chuviscando  e a pressão atmosférica nos 988hPa . Acho que nunca tinha registado aqui uma tão baixa pressão!!



Isso mesmo... "Fohen" !!!
Eu também nunca registei uma pressão tão baixa...991 hPa. Incrivel !!!
Faço por prazer e tenho pena de não poder fazer mais...!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2010 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, chuva ao longo do dia que foi por vezes forte entre as 14 horas e as 15 horas, e vento forte de sudoeste e nem uma trovoada.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 11.7ºC
actual: 15.4ºC

Precipitação: 28 mm



> *Mau tempo no Algarve - Cheias obrigaram a corte de estradas nos concelhos de Aljezur e Tavira e cancela Carnaval de Loulé*
> 
> A chuva desta madrugada fez subir os níveis da água das ribeiras da Asseca, Almargem (Tavira) e Alfambras (Aljezur) o que provocou esta manhã o corte de duas estradas nacionais, a EN120, que atravessa Aljezur, e a EN397, que liga Tavira a Cachopo.
> 
> ...



Afinal, o Agreste tinha razão, ainda agora começou a semana e já existe estragos um pouco por todo o Algarve. Amanhã, com a ondulação prevista, vai o resto abaixo, já que o Polis não avança com as demolições, a natureza faz por sua conta.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros fortes!
Ocorreu há cerca de 20 minutos mais um aguaceiro forte, que no Sitio das Fontes atingiu os *86,6mm/hora*!! Foram mais 3,60mm acumulados em menos de 10 minutos! O aguaceiro passou também aqui por Silves, originando um mar de água pela estrada abaixo!

Hoje já vou com um total acumulado de *25,8mm *no Sitio das Fontes!

Os terrenos já estão completamente encharcados e com inúmeras acumulações significativas aqui pela zona de Lagoa e Silves! Isto se continuar assim pela semana fora, vai provocar alguns estragos!


----------



## Stormm (15 Fev 2010 às 20:57)

Por aqui continuam alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados por vento forte e com uma maxima de 15º.
Agora sim há possibilidades de haver alguma actividade eléctrica.!!!
Ponham-se atentos á janela, principalmente a quem consegue ver o mar e a costa sul!!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 20:59)

Uma boa notícia para a região do interior centro/sul: em Estremoz a temperatura voltou a ultrapassar a fasquia dos 6 ºC, fixando-se agora nos 6,1 ºC.


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2010 às 21:54)

Falando em pressões atmosféricas... a estação aqui do Turismo do Algarve, umas ruas mais abaixo de onde eu moro, marca 984hPa e continua a descer. Não é o mínimo dos mínimos mas anda lá perto... Menos chuva do que pensava mas ondulação de 5m, e muitas ribeiras a alagarem os campos...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 23:34)

Agreste disse:


> Falando em pressões atmosféricas... a estação aqui do Turismo do Algarve, umas ruas mais abaixo de onde eu moro, marca 984hPa e continua a descer. Não é o mínimo dos mínimos mas anda lá perto... Menos chuva do que pensava mas ondulação de 5m, e muitas ribeiras a alagarem os campos...



Pois, menos chuva do que nós pensavamos
Veremos amanhã


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

Estremoz: 988 hPa de pressão atmosférica; bati a mínima que tinha até hoje desde que participo no Forum (que era de 993 hPa no dia 10 de Abril de 2008).


----------



## Aurélio (16 Fev 2010 às 11:56)

Bom dia .... alguém sabe a que horas poderemos ter a maior instabilidade aqui no sul durante o dia de hoje e nomeadamente aqui no Algarve ????


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2010 às 12:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia .... alguém sabe a que horas poderemos ter a maior instabilidade aqui no sul durante o dia de hoje e nomeadamente aqui no Algarve ????



Durante todo o dia a instabilidade está sobre nós, com a possibilidade de trovoadas e chuva moderada.
O pico penso que não se sabe quando é, porque vamos ter um dia de muita instabilidade.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Fev 2010 às 12:10)

andres disse:


> Durante todo o dia a instabilidade está sobre nós, com a possibilidade de trovoadas e chuva moderada.
> O pico penso que não se sabe quando é, porque vamos ter um dia de muita instabilidade.



Só que desta vez queria ir ver o Carnaval mas apesar do tempo estar bastante aberto agora ... parece que o meteorologista disse que esta tarde a instabilidade aqui no sul ia aumentar ... e então gostava mesmo de saber com aquilo que posso contar para não estar a despachar-me para nada !!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Só que desta vez queria ir ver o Carnaval mas apesar do tempo estar bastante aberto agora ... parece que o meteorologista disse que esta tarde a instabilidade aqui no sul ia aumentar ... e então gostava mesmo de saber com aquilo que posso contar para não estar a despachar-me para nada !!



Se sempre vier a piorar, não é nada de mais, chuva e possivel trovoada.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2010 às 12:21)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia está de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, com o céu parcialmente nublado e com boas abertas. O vento está moderado a forte, com uma rajada máxima de *57,9km/h* registada às 10h30, e com uma velocidade média que está nos *37,1km/h*.

Acumulei até agora mais *3,6mm *no Sitio das Fontes. Isto até ao final da semana vai dar um total interessante!
A pressão atmosférica está bem baixinha, a registar 988,6hPa neste momento.


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2010 às 12:30)

Acredito que a área de aguaceiros a oeste de Portugal deve entrar na parte da tarde de hoje acabando com o que resta dos Carnavais ao ar livre.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

Agreste disse:


> Acredito que a área de aguaceiros a oeste de Portugal deve entrar na parte da tarde de hoje acabando com o que resta dos Carnavais ao ar livre.



Pois é, este ano os desfiles de Carnaval tiveram muito azar mesmo, com a chuva a apanhar todos os dias de desfile! Pode ser que esta tarde ainda possam desfilar um pouco!


----------



## Brunomc (16 Fev 2010 às 13:49)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu encoberto / aguaceiros fracos a moderados

> vento fraco

> 12.0ºC


----------



## Sulman (16 Fev 2010 às 17:13)

*Arraiolos:*

Chuva moderada com periodos de chuva forte, por vezes acompanhados de trovoada.
Vento Fraco
11,9º


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

Por Elvas dia cinzentão e de chuva quase constante , com pequenos intervalos entre aguaceiros.

Já levamos quase 16mm de chuva.
Temperatura actual: 10,6ºC
HR: 91%
Pressão Atmosférica: 985hPa
Neste momento chove.

A mínima foi de 7ºC e a máxima 12ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

V.R.S.A.

Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados, e por agora cai mais um aguaceiro... 

Chove grosso!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2010 às 19:46)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a tarde esteve boa, sem chuva e com céu parcialmente nublado, com boas abertas. À falta de chuva e trovoada, tirei umas fotos do mar em Sagres. Estava uma ondulação forte, acompanhada com vento moderado a forte, o que fazia com que a rebentação subisse até ao topo das arribas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros a partir das 16h45m. 

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC

Precipitação: 8 mm

Muito assustador, o estado do mar no Algarve, tive esta tarde na Fuzeta e o medo da população é geral, com a possibilidade do mar entrar Fuzeta a dentro, na Praia de Faro a estrada de acesso à ilha esteve cortada.
Mas na altura, chovia não deu para tirar fotos, mas o cenário é assustador.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2010 às 20:15)

_terça-feira, 16 de Fevereiro de 2010    

Mau tempo: Parte do cordão dunar destruído em Faro


A ondulação, com cerca de cinco metros de altura, aliada às marés vivas provocou esta madrugada a destruição de cinco casas na ilha da Fuzeta e parte do cordão dunar na ilha de Faro, levando ao corte de trânsito. 
Fonte da Administração Regional Hidrográfica do Algarve (ARHA) disse que cinco casas na ilha da Fuzeta «foram total ou parcialmente destruídas esta noite, mas não há nenhuma vítima a registar. 

Segundo Sebastião Teixeira, geólogo da ARHA, com a destruição destas cinco casas, são já dez as habitações destruídas em dois dias. 

Diário Digital / Lusa _

Foto de casa destruida


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2010 às 20:19)

ecobcg disse:


> _terça-feira, 16 de Fevereiro de 2010
> 
> Mau tempo: Parte do cordão dunar destruído em Faro
> 
> ...



Esta tarde, ruiu mais uma casa, e mais algumas estão prestes a ir abaixo.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2010 às 20:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta tarde, ruiu mais uma casa, e mais algumas estão prestes a ir abaixo.



Infelizmente são as consequências de um _ordenamento urbanístico "desordenado"_ que existe há muitos anos nessa zona (e em todas as ilhas barreira da Ria Formosa!). É impossível travar esta luta contra o mar! Contra a natureza! Mais dia menos dia, vem o resto abaixo!


----------



## weathor (16 Fev 2010 às 20:24)

vem


----------



## Sueste (16 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Caros amigos do forum,

Esta tarde tirei umas fotos por telemovel do que aconteceu à ilha da Fuzeta. 

Como sabem, devido às ondulações fortes, para além ter destruido casas, foi criada uma barra...o que divide a ilha em dois.

Nas imagens, vê-se a tal barra formada. Há um ilheu entre a ilha (ou parte dela) e a Fuzeta.

Peço desculpas pela qualidade das imagens pois foram tiradas de um telemovel, mas fica aqui a minha humilde contribuição.


----------



## RMira (16 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Nevoeiro a partir dos 800-900 m. Vento forte e chuviscos. Confesso que fui por descargo de consciência, já que cá em baixo, na cidade, marcava uns miseros 7º.Fui à procura de vestigios...e eles nem vê-los. Desilusão total !!!
> 
> Até poderia ser colocado noutros tópicos, mas penso que o que aconteceu em Portalegre é algo semelhante ao que se passou em Loriga. Embora a latitudes diferentes...ambas situam-se na parte oeste de montanhas, nós de S.Mamede, Loriga da S.Estrela. Com a circulação de leste que havia e nós estando a oeste, acabamos por ter muito mais % de humidade relativa !!!, ao contrário do que aconteceu nas vertentes este, como covilhã, por exemplo. o que acham?



Boas,

Estive este fim de semana por Portalegre e acabei por ir na manhã de ontem até Marvão porque me tinham dito que nevou lá. A verdade é que estava bonito...branquinho, tenho fotos, vou colocar assim que puder


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 20:40)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estive este fim de semana por Portalegre e acabei por ir na manhã de ontem até Marvão porque me tinham dito que nevou lá. A verdade é que estava bonito...branquinho, tenho fotos, vou colocar assim que puder



mirones, estamos a aguardar então! 

Grandes fotos ecobcg, bons rebentamentos! , o ventinho também devia ser considerável não?

Igualmente bons registos Sueste, isso é que é estar no acontecimento, infelizmente nada alegre, mas são os resultados do desordenamento do território... 

Weathor não percebi a tu imagem? É uma wall cloud, mas de onde? 

Por aqui, continua a chuva e já vamos quase nos 20 mm e a temperatura está nos 10,5ºC.

O destaque de hoje vai igualmente para a pressão que chegou aos 985hPa. Fantástico!


----------



## RMira (16 Fev 2010 às 20:58)

Fotos da neve em Marvão dia 15.02.2010!


----------



## frederico (16 Fev 2010 às 20:59)

Eu não tenho pena nenhuma dos donos das casas destruídas. Em 1997 sucedeu o mesmo, houve casas destruídas na Ilha de Faro e a península de Cacela foi parcialmente destruída. Há muito que não devia haver uma única casa nas Ilhas Barreira. O litoral é um sistema dinâmico a Ria Formosa está sempre a mudar ao longo das décadas, sempre foi assim e sempre será. Esta gente constrói ilegalmente no litoral e depois quem tem de pagar os esporões, os arranjos e as reposições de areia é o zé povinho.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2010 às 21:27)

Concordo Frederico...

Belas fotos malta!!

Estive durante a tarde á beira rio, e só de olhar para a barra, mal se via, a arrebentação das ondas passava a barra... impressionante!!

Neste momento aguaceiros fortes!! cai forte!!


----------



## amando96 (16 Fev 2010 às 21:52)

Haverá ainda possibilidade de nevar aqui no algarve? dia 12 ás 22:00 o termometro marcava -2 e já o carro tinha gelo, depois começou a chuviscar, e durante a noite apareceram muitas nuvens, e claro a temperatura subiu...
pensei mesmo que ia acordar com um manto branco!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Fev 2010 às 22:05)

mirones disse:


> Fotos da neve em Marvão dia 15.02.2010!



Gostei...parabéns !!!


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2010 às 22:11)

flocodeneve disse:


> Haverá ainda possibilidade de nevar aqui no algarve? dia 12 ás 22:00 o termometro marcava -2 e já o carro tinha gelo, depois começou a chuviscar, e durante a noite apareceram muitas nuvens, e claro a temperatura subiu...
> pensei mesmo que ia acordar com um manto branco!



Infelizmente não, não há frio suficiente para isso nem na Fóia nem nos 300m de São Brás de Alportel... O único meteoro que vai merecer a nossa preocupação aqui a sul será apenas a chuva. De momento é o que eu consigo ver nos diversos modelos...


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 22:23)

Belas fotos Mirones!
Quer então dizer que apesar de não ter nevado em Portalegre, em Marvão até deu para pintar de branco! 

Desta não sabia eu e tenho um colega que mora nos Alvarrões!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Fev 2010 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de aguaceiros moderados a fortes (tive um rain rate máximo de *109,8mm/h* às 01h08), tendo acumulado *3,8mm* no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está moderado a forte, registando uma rajada máxima de *59,5 km/h* às 10h01, estando a velocidade média (dos últimos 10 minutos) nos 35,8 km/h. A pressão atmosférica está com tendência de subida rápida, marcando neste momento 997,6 hPa. A temperatura minima da noite foi de 11,2ºC, e neste momento estão 14,7ºC. O céu está parcialmente nublado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Fev 2010 às 10:29)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, depois de uma madrugada com 3 trovões por volta das 5 da matina, os aguaceiros por agora acalmaram...

Deu para ouvir o rujir da natureza  Que saudades que já tinha!!

Neste momento ceu parcialmente nublado...


----------



## RMira (17 Fev 2010 às 15:04)

actioman disse:


> Belas fotos Mirones!
> Quer então dizer que apesar de não ter nevado em Portalegre, em Marvão até deu para pintar de branco!
> 
> Desta não sabia eu e tenho um colega que mora nos Alvarrões!
> ...



Boas,

É verdade, em Alvarrões não nevou. Passei algumas vezes por lá e somente chuva miuda. A neve começou a cair a cerca de 200/300m da vila de Marvão, portanto a cerca de 700m de altura.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

*Próxima maré viva prevista para 2ª feira pode destruir mais 10 casas na Fuzeta*



> Em dois meses marés vivas e ondulação forte do mar destruíram quase 30 casas de férias da Ilha da Fuzeta, Algarve, mas há mais 10 habitações em risco iminente de cair com as marés vivas previstas segunda-feira.
> 
> Em declarações à Lusa, a presidente da Sociedade Polis Ria Formosa, Valentina Calixto, disse que há neste momento 10 casas na Ilha da Fuzeta em risco iminente de destruição pelo mar e que esse facto pode registar-se com as próximas marés vivas, previstas para a próxima segunda-feira, segundo previsões meteorológicas.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2010 às 18:00)

Essa do mar tirar a areia e depois repor a areia tenho muitas reservas, desde de Fevereiro de 2008, o Algarve tem sido periodicamente notícia pelo avanço do mar, em dois anos nada foi feito, para proteger e salvaguardar as praias. No Verão passado caíram falésias com vítimas a lamentar,a culpa aplicou-se ao sismo que tinha feito dias antes. Agora a culpa é do mau tempo, mas o que é facto é que o Algarve a sua costa vai ficando cada vez mais frágil e continuam à espera que o mar reponha o que levou.  Sempre ouvi dizer quando a ondulação está de sueste é que causa mais estragos porque "come" a areia toda, ultimamente a ondulação tem estado de Sudoeste e não Sueste, muito estranho, já que a ondulação de sudoeste repõe areia, mas não é isso que temos assistido a este Inverno, porque será?

Já agora aqui fica a resposta ao meu e-mail enviado ao IM, pelo facto de na passada 6ªfeira ter caído alguns flocos de neve aqui em Olhão.



> No seguimento do email enviado por V. Exa., informamos que o fenómeno que refere era expectável no dia 12/02/2010. Em particular, a previsão elaborada pelo IM apontava para a ocorrência de neve em cotas baixas na região Sul. Embora na previsão mais actualizada a queda de neve fosse mais provável em cotas acima dos 300m, não era de excluir a queda de alguns flocos de neve (ou de neve misturada com chuva) em cotas mais baixas.
> No mesmo dia, houve também relatos de queda de neve em algumas regiões do Alto Alentejo e na região da Grande Lisboa. Notar que neste dia, houve também instabilidade atmosférica pelo que também ocorreu queda de granizo em alguns locais.
> 
> Em Portugal, a queda de neve pode ocorrer com temperaturas positivas até cerca de 5-7ºC junto ao solo. No entanto, quanto mais elevada é a temperatura do ar, menor a probabilidade que a precipitação seja na forma de neve. Num estudo actualmente em desenvolvimento no IM, pode constatar-se que em Portugal, cerca de metade dos casos de queda neve ocorrem no intervalo de temperatura do ar entre -1ºC e +1ºC e que menos de 5% dos casos ocorrem para valores superiores a 3ºC.
> ...


----------



## meteo (17 Fev 2010 às 19:14)

Água-neve em Olhão 
Já agora,excelente resposta do IM!


----------



## N_Fig (17 Fev 2010 às 19:21)

meteo disse:


> Água-neve em Olhão
> Já agora,excelente resposta do IM!



Era bom que o IM fizesse previsões tão bem-feitas...


----------



## Stormm (17 Fev 2010 às 20:34)

Malta aqui do sul, reparem no Sat24 e vejam a celula que nos ira atingir com a sua força maxima.
Iremos ter uma madrugada/manhã e talvez resto do dia bastante animada!
Pelo que analisei ira cair uma boa quantidade de aguaceiros.
Vejam o satelite e ja me dizem qualquer coisa.


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2010 às 20:39)

Existe alerta amarelo de precipitação para Faro mas apenas para amanhã entre as 14h e as 21h... Esta madrugada ainda não me parece mas tem realmente um bom aspecto...


----------



## meteo (17 Fev 2010 às 20:44)

N_Fig disse:


> Era bom que o IM fizesse previsões tão bem-feitas...



Parece que as previsões são muito más,porque criticamos imenso quando eles falham,e pouco ou nada se fala quando acertam.


----------



## Stormm (17 Fev 2010 às 20:45)

Agreste disse:


> Existe alerta amarelo de precipitação para Faro mas apenas para amanhã entre as 14h e as 21h... Esta madrugada ainda não me parece mas tem realmente um bom aspecto...




Sim também nao me parece muito que chove ja esta madrugada, mas durante o dia quase garanto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2010 às 20:46)

Stormm disse:


> Malta aqui do sul, reparem no Sat24 e vejam a celula que nos ira atingir com a sua força maxima.
> Iremos ter uma madrugada/manhã e talvez resto do dia bastante animada!
> Pelo que analisei ira cair uma boa quantidade de aguaceiros.
> Vejam o satelite e ja me dizem qualquer coisa.



Realmente, o Aemet aqui neste link http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos, já mostra trovoadas a SW de Sagres.


----------



## Stormm (17 Fev 2010 às 21:00)

Este temporal passou todo antes pelas ilhas canárias onde trovejou durante toda a tarde e o vento chegou aos 200km/h com uma chuva diluviana!!
Foi mesmo agreste la por aqueles lados e era interessante chegar ca com a mesma intencidade mas duvido porque com o frio deve perder um pouco a força.... mas vir temporal vem pode é nao ser identico ao que ocorreu nas ilhas canarias.


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2010 às 21:31)

Por falar em AEMET, não sei se alguém já tinha aqui colocado o comunicado deles sobre o mau tempo que se aproxima...

«Temporal de lluvia y viento

17/02/2010  Nota Informativa

Durante el día 17 una borrasca afectará a las islas Canarias y posteriormente, los días 18 y 19, al sur y este de la Península y a Baleares. Irá acompañada de lluvias y vientos localmente fuertes o  muy fuertes, así como de temporal en áreas del Atlántico, entre Canarias y el Golfo de Cádiz, durante el día 18 y en el Mediterráneo occidental, durante el día 19.

A  partir de hoy, día 17, la perturbación comenzará a afectar a Canarias dejando precipitaciones localmente fuertes o muy fuertes, ocasionalmente con tormenta. Irán acompañadas también de vientos fuertes o muy fuertes de componente oeste. Durante el jueves, día 18, la borrasca se irá desplazando hacia el Golfo de Cádiz, disminuyendo a lo largo del día la intensidad de las precipitaciones y del viento en Canarias, al tiempo que comenzarán   por el suroeste de Andalucía. Se esperan, a lo largo del jueves, precipitaciones moderadas en el tercio sur de la Península, que podrán ser fuertes en áreas próximas al Golfo de Cádiz. 

Al final del día 18 y durante la noche del viernes 19, la borrasca se profundizará rápidamente sobre el Mediterráneo occidental, pudiendo dejar precipitaciones localmente fuertes en el litoral mediterráneo peninsular, desplazándose de sur a norte, y que afectarán también a Baleares. El paso de esta borrasca irá acompañado de vientos fuertes o muy fuertes y de temporal en zonas marítimas del Mediterráneo. A partir del la tarde del día 19 la borrasca se alejará hacia el norte de Italia, por lo que se espera que cesen las precipitaciones y el viento.

Probablemente a partir del domingo, día 21, sucesivas borrascas de procedencia atlántica afectarán a la Península, principalmente a la mitad occidental y a la zona centro. Esta situación se espera que se prolongue a lo largo de la mayor parte de la semana.»

Tirado daqui...


----------



## Sulman (17 Fev 2010 às 21:39)

Arraiolos:

Céu pouco nublado
Vento Fraco
3,6º 

A temperatura teve um queda acentuada entre as 18 e 30 e as 21h. às 18 e 30 estava 6,8º!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

Boa noite!

Por aqui sigo com 6,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes!! Está muito frio!!!
O céu está limpo e o vento calmo!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2010 às 23:50)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 11,9 ºC (14h50
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 7,6 ºC (05h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1003 hPa

*A noite está muito fria, já com alguma geada sobre os carros estacionados na rua.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13); Pressão atmosférica mínima = 987 hPa (dia 16).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2010 às 08:51)

Bom dia!

A noite foi fria por aqui, com uma minima de 6,3ºC. Neste momento estão 10,5ºC, vento fraco e pressão atmosférica nos 993,1hPa e a descer rapidamente! Já começou a chuviscar também.

Pela imagem do radar, a situação promete! A não ser que se dissipe tudo ao chegar a terra, isto vai "molhar bem"!!!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2010 às 10:22)

Por aqui continua a chover de forma fraca desde as 08h30. Vou com *2,2mm * acumulados. Para já, esta depressão parece não trazer chuva forte, caracterizando-se mais por uma chuva fraca e constante. O vento continua fraco também.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2010 às 10:46)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> A noite foi fria por aqui, com uma minima de 6,3ºC. Neste momento estão 10,5ºC, vento fraco e pressão atmosférica nos 993,1hPa e a descer rapidamente! Já começou a chuviscar também.
> 
> Pela imagem do radar, a situação promete! A não ser que se dissipe tudo ao chegar a terra, isto vai "molhar bem"!!!



Essa imagem quem mostraste e que esteve tão perto de Sagres rendeu somente a módica quantia de cerca de 40 a 50 mm num hora nessa hora ... 
Coisa pouca ... e que se tivesse chegado aqui teria causado sérios danos !!
Seria dessa que teriamos visto Alerta Vermelho aqui para o Algarve .....
mas o vento que é bastante forte afastou daqui ...

Já agora na ultima hora não choveu bem aí em Lagoa ou aquilo no Radar foi só reflectividade ??


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2010 às 10:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Essa imagem quem mostraste e que esteve tão perto de Sagres rendeu somente a módica quantia de cerca de 40 a 50 mm num hora nessa hora ...
> Coisa pouca ... e que se tivesse chegado aqui teria causado sérios danos !!
> Seria dessa que teriamos visto Alerta Vermelho aqui para o Algarve .....
> mas o vento que é bastante forte afastou daqui ...
> ...



Pois, parece que aquela mancha que prometia, acabou por se dissipar antes de cá chegar!

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca, o rain rate tem andado nos 2 a 3mm/hora. Tive agora um máximo de 7,4mm/hora! Acumulei até agora 3,2mm no Sitio das Fontes.

Para já, isto está um pouco aquém das expectativas! Se bem que o alerta do IM só começa a partir das 11h!! Vamos continuar a acompanhar...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Fev 2010 às 11:57)

V.R.S.A.

Vai ch*o*vendo há horas de forma moderada... sensação térmica desagradável!

11ºC

Venha de lá essas trovoadas...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

]ToRnAdO[;199026 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> 
> Venha de lá essas trovoadas...



Pelo andar da carruagem, não sei se teremos direito a trovoadas! A imagem do radar já esteve bem melhor! 
Para já só chuva fraca por aqui, que rendeu 5,2mm apenas!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Fev 2010 às 12:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Pelo andar da carruagem, não sei se teremos direito a trovoadas! A imagem do radar já esteve bem melhor!
> Para já só chuva fraca por aqui, que rendeu 5,2mm apenas!



As minhas esperanças residem dentro do retangulo...







...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2010 às 12:18)

]ToRnAdO[;199033 disse:
			
		

> As minhas esperanças residem dentro do retangulo...
> 
> ...



Vamos lá ver o que nos aguardam as próximas horas... Também ainda tenho esperança!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

Que estranho 
Olhando ás imagens de satélite parece estar-se tudo a dissipar http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2010 às 13:06)

Por aqui começa a chuvinha e parece querer vir com força, pingas grossas e geladas!

A temperatura é de 7ºC e descendo lentamente. A pressão está nos 996hPa. O vento do quadrante NNW aumenta ainda mais a sensação de frio! A HR é de 82%.

E o ar frio já fazendo das suas:


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2010 às 13:06)

A mim parece me que esta depressão está a enfrentar duras condições lá no alto e que não vai durar lá muito tempo. É incrivel como estas grandes depressões propicías a trazer grandes precipitações encontram sempre algo no caminho. 
A última vez que tivemos precipitações diárias acima dos 100mm quase nem se via a precipitação a chegar no radar, mas ela vinha sempre vindo. Agora que parece um monstro nada.
Temos de esperar para Domingo...


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2010 às 13:26)

trovoadas disse:


> A mim parece me que esta depressão está a enfrentar duras condições lá no alto e que não vai durar lá muito tempo. É incrivel como estas grandes depressões propicías a trazer grandes precipitações encontram sempre algo no caminho.
> A última vez que tivemos precipitações diárias acima dos 100mm quase nem se via a precipitação a chegar no radar, mas ela vinha sempre vindo. Agora que parece um monstro nada.
> Temos de esperar para Domingo...



Pois... concordo! Aqui parecia que ia chover como manda Deus e de repente... pufff  Foi ameaço e nada mais...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

Isto continua muito fraquito!
Chuva muito fraca, com 5,6mm acumulados até agora, vento fraco, a querer aumentar a sua intensidade aos poucos, pressão atmosférica nos 990,3hPa e a descer. Ou seja, nada a realçar até ao momento!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2010 às 14:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Isto continua muito fraquito!
> Chuva muito fraca, com 5,6mm acumulados até agora, vento fraco, a querer aumentar a sua intensidade aos poucos, pressão atmosférica nos 990,3hPa e a descer. Ou seja, nada a realçar até ao momento!



Pois venha lá então Domingo que isto já deu (pelo menos parece) o que tinha a dar !!


----------



## Kraliv (18 Fev 2010 às 15:38)

Ainda não consegui entender qual o vosso interesse nesta altura em ter 100mm de precipitação diário 

Devem ter algum negócio...ou saco azul ou o caraças.

Sinceramente!!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2010 às 15:51)

Kraliv disse:


> Ainda não consegui entender qual o vosso interesse nesta altura em ter 100mm de precipitação diário
> 
> Devem ter algum negócio...ou saco azul ou o caraças.
> 
> Sinceramente!!



Como já tinha referido num post ontem, não havia interesse nenhum em ter 100 mm diários nesta altura (atendendo à saturação dos solos e possíveis consequências negativas de uma precipitação dessa grandeza), mas tendo em conta o modelado e o que se estava a prever (e até com alerta do IM para periodos de chuva forte e trovoadas), acho que os 7mm acumulados até agora, o vento fraco, a ausência de trovoada, tudo isto ficou muito aquém do previsto! Eu estava com esperanças de ter cerca de 30mm, mas se calhar nem metade disso vai cair!!


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2010 às 15:59)

Nas últimas horas algumas células interessantes tem chegado ao Algarve, mas nada de particularmente severo, não parecem individualmente conseguir manter-se durante muito tempo, notando-se um claro enfraquecimento quando se aproximam de terra.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2010 às 16:02)

Kraliv disse:


> Ainda não consegui entender qual o vosso interesse nesta altura em ter 100mm de precipitação diário
> 
> Devem ter algum negócio...ou saco azul ou o caraças.
> 
> Sinceramente!!



Quem puxou o assunto dos 100 mm foi o Algarvio1980, porque o periodo de retorno desse tipo de eventos é prai de 100 anos ...
Relembro tivemos um algures em Novembro de 1983, prai uma mão cheia entre 1987 e 1989, e depois mais dois ou 3 entre 1996 e 1998 (nãpo me apetece ir ver as datas agora )... 
Olhando a isto até parece ser bastante comum tal situações mas o facto é que depois disso acho que não existiu mais nenhum) e antes de 1983 pelas estações aqui do Algarve entre 194.. e 1982 não encontrei nada que fosse sequer superior a 60 mm !!

Relembro para que tal acontecer é necessária uma depressão geoestacionária com uma bolsa fria que é algo completamente impossível (será ??) porque em todas as camadas existe frio .....
Situações dessas apenas podem acontecer no Outono e qui sa Primavera (em partes mais montanhosas)
Por isso aqui ninguém espera 100 mm num dia (acho eu  )

Posso ter dito alguma asneira mas é o que penso ....
se alguém quiser complementar o que eu disse ...

Apenas uma achega ....

Em relação ao assunto que é o tópico temos um céu ameaçador mas sem mandar nada pra baixo ...
Lá está não existem boas condições de convectividade em terra devido ao grande frio em todas as camadas ...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

Vince disse:


> Nas últimas horas algumas células interessantes tem chegado ao Algarve, mas nada de particularmente severo, não parecem individualmente conseguir manter-se durante muito tempo, notando-se um claro enfraquecimento quando se aproximam de terra.


´
Irra ... devia ter escrito mais rápido roubaste-me as minhas ideias


----------



## fragoso6 (18 Fev 2010 às 16:29)

trovoadas disse:


> A mim parece me que esta depressão está a enfrentar duras condições lá no alto e que não vai durar lá muito tempo. É incrivel como estas grandes depressões propicías a trazer grandes precipitações encontram sempre algo no caminho.
> A última vez que tivemos precipitações diárias acima dos 100mm quase nem se via a precipitação a chegar no radar, mas ela vinha sempre vindo. Agora que parece um monstro nada.
> Temos de esperar para Domingo...



aqui em castro verde baixo alentejo desde as 9 da manha que nao para de chover...


----------



## Francisco_s (18 Fev 2010 às 17:16)

Boas
Em Odemira também tem estado sempre a chover desde as 10h da manhã até agora, embora seja quase sempre chuva fraca.
Os campos estão todos alagadíssimos...


----------



## fragoso6 (18 Fev 2010 às 18:14)

Francisco_s disse:


> Boas
> Em Odemira também tem estado sempre a chover desde as 10h da manhã até agora, embora seja quase sempre chuva fraca.
> Os campos estão todos alagadíssimos...



mas aqui nao,tem sido chuva por vezes forte a moderada...as ribeiras vai tudo cheio


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2010 às 18:42)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 6,8 ºC (14h37)
Temperatura mínima = 3,7 ºC (08h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 994 hPa

*Desde por volta das 14h00 que tem estado sempre a chover *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13); Pressão atmosférica mínima = 987 hPa (dia 16).


----------



## David sf (18 Fev 2010 às 18:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Em relação ao assunto que é o tópico temos um céu ameaçador mas sem mandar nada pra baixo ...
> Lá está não existem boas condições de convectividade em terra devido ao grande frio em todas as camadas ...



Assunto para discussão, não tenho bem a certeza se é assim. Um exemplo é o pós frontal de uma frente fria, com temperaturas a 850 hpa negativas, e onde muitas vezes ocorrem trovoadas. As condições necessárias para conveccão, entre outras, é a existência de grandes diferenças de temperatura entre os vários níveis da atmosfera. E isso consegue-se com um par +20, -15 no Verão, mas temos a mesma diferença com 0, -35. Uma das causas pode ser a falta de ar suficientemente frio a 500 hpa. Mas visto os valores de CAPE e de LI não serem muito maus, acho que a principal causa para o apagão das células ao entrarem em terra pode-se dever ao diferente sentido dos ventos nos diferentes níveis da atmosfera, temos lestes perto da superfície e sudoeste em níveis mais altos, o que pode acabar por desorganizar e destruir as torres.


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2010 às 19:23)

POr cá tenho pouco mais de 1,6mm, ou seja nada de chuva de jeito. E fazia falta aguinha.

A temperatura é de 6,5ºC e lá vai anoitecendo.

Pressão nos 994hPa e o vento tem vindo a intensificar-se, quase sempre do quadrante N.


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2010 às 19:40)

David sf disse:


> Assunto para discussão, não tenho bem a certeza se é assim. Um exemplo é o pós frontal de uma frente fria, com temperaturas a 850 hpa negativas, e onde muitas vezes ocorrem trovoadas. As condições necessárias para conveccão, entre outras, é a existência de grandes diferenças de temperatura entre os vários níveis da atmosfera. E isso consegue-se com um par +20, -15 no Verão, mas temos a mesma diferença com 0, -35. Uma das causas pode ser a falta de ar suficientemente frio a 500 hpa. Mas visto os valores de CAPE e de LI não serem muito maus, acho que a principal causa para o apagão das células ao entrarem em terra pode-se dever ao diferente sentido dos ventos nos diferentes níveis da atmosfera, temos lestes perto da superfície e sudoeste em níveis mais altos, o que pode acabar por desorganizar e destruir as torres.




Está muito frio em terra David, CAPE só no mar[/URL], 







em Terra a atmosfera está muito estável com estas temperaturas, na água estão uns 16 ou 17 e em terra cai para os 7 ou 8ºC. Dá uma olhadela nos mapas do Lightining Wizard. O vento que referes até poderia era beneficiar a convecção ajudando a manter as células mais tempo. Para compensar este frio em terra só tendo mesmo muito frio nos níveis altos, mas esta depressão é um tanto ou quanto estranha com calor nos níveis médios, não é daquelas clássicas depressões isoladas de sudoeste. Uma ou outra célula resistirá mas não por muito tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2010 às 20:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, chuva fraca e frio.

Máxima: 11.3ºC
mínima: 8.3ºC
actual: 9.3ºC

Precipitação: 10 mm

Qual é o mal de ter 100 mm num dia, a Madeira teve este mês, o Norte volta e maia tem, Lisboa não há muito tempo que teve, só o Algarve é que não tem porquê? Gostava de registar no meu pluviómetro 100 mm. Não se preocupem para chover 100 mm no Algarve só com gotas frias e eu não vejo nenhuma, se chovesse 100 mm o Algarve não ficava afogado, mais depressa o mar afoga o Algarve do que os 100 mm.

Realmente, hoje a previsão um bocado estranha, chuva forte não vi, trovoadas essas há muito que desapareceram e vento só moderado. Chover forte no Algarve com vento de norte nunca na vida, nem hoje nem nunca. Domingo também não vejo precipitação por aí além aqui no Algarve, se chover uns 20 mm já será bom, vento esse sim vai soprar forte e a ondulação vai causar mais estragos na costa Algarvia.


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2010 às 20:27)

David, seguindo a tua analogia de gradientes verticais, neste momento temos bom gradiente no mar, com uns 15º  a -20º, mas em terra nem perto, gradiente insuficiente. Só se aos 500hPa tivessemos uns -30º ou menos, mas isso não temos, neste momento a temperatura aos 500hPa é mesmo próxima dos -20º, com uma temperatura nos níveis baixos a rondar uns 5º (portanto apenas cerca de 15º de diferença, muito pouco..). Aliás, o sítio ideal para veres isso é como disse o Vince os mapas do Lightning Wizard do Estofex, e veres os *"lapse rates"* em que vez tons vermelhos no mar e azuis logo em terra. Isso explica basicamente tudo que falaste! 


Mas sim, penso que também os ventos contrários naturalmente matam toda a organização das células formadas no mar. Isso sem dúvida! Mas atenção, isto não será talvez causa directa, mas sim este "wind-shear assassino" de células na verdade é já por si também em grande parte uma consequência dos gradientes térmicos terra-mar.

Penso que a persistência de ventos de E/NE normalmente acima do esperado pelos modelos em situações como temos visto este Inverno, será em boa parte explicado por brisas de terra constantes, devido à península estar muito mais fria que o mar, na verdade como que o "oposto" da Nortada no Verão, e neste caso não totalmente apanhado pelos modelos..


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

Bom, pelas várias explicações dadas, compreende-se o facto de o evento de hoje ter ficado um pouco aquém do esperado. Houve algumas variáveis com comportamento diferente do modelado pelos vários modelos!

Para já, fiquei com um acumulado de 10mm no Sitio das Fontes. A temperatura máxima foi de 11,1ºC e a minima de 6,3ºC. Neste momento estão 9.8ºC. A pressão atmosférica já está a subir, registando-se neste momento 993,5hPa. O vento esteve moderado, com uma rajada máxima de 46,7km/h.

Agora serão dois dias mais calmos, e Domingo se verá o que irá ocorrer! É acompanhar os modelos até lá...e depois ver se estes acertam ou não!


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

Fazer apenas um parêntesis para trazer a excelente fotoreportagem do expresso sobre as "demolições" na ilha da Fuzeta (através do blog www.adefesadefaro.blogspot.com)...

http://clix.expresso.pt/grafico-animado-veja-o-que-o-mar-destruiu-na-ilha-da-fuzeta=f565734

Não sei se será um erro meu mas escreve-se Fuzeta ou Fuseta... será o mesmo caso de Almancil e Almansil?


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2010 às 22:57)

Agreste disse:


> Fazer apenas um parêntesis para trazer a excelente fotoreportagem do expresso sobre as "demolições" na ilha da Fuzeta...
> 
> http://clix.expresso.pt/grafico-animado-veja-o-que-o-mar-destruiu-na-ilha-da-fuzeta=f565734
> 
> Não sei se será um erro meu mas escreve-se Fuzeta ou Fuseta... será o mesmo caso de Almancil e Almansil?



Uns escrevem Fuzeta, outros Fuseta, até no site da Câmara Municipal de Olhão está nas duas maneiras: 

Freguesia da *Fuseta*
2007-3-20 
A *Fuzeta*, segundo os relatos históricos mais antigos datados de 1572... 

http://www.cm-olhao.pt/portal_autarquico/olhao/v_pt-PT/menu_turista/concelho/freguesias/fuseta/

Por isso, essa também é a minha dúvida Agreste.

Parabéns ao Expresso pela magnífica foto-reportagem da ilha da Fuzeta


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Agreste disse:


> Fazer apenas um parêntesis para trazer a excelente fotoreportagem do expresso sobre as "demolições" na ilha da Fuzeta...
> 
> http://clix.expresso.pt/grafico-animado-veja-o-que-o-mar-destruiu-na-ilha-da-fuzeta=f565734
> 
> Não sei se será um erro meu mas escreve-se Fuzeta ou Fuseta... será o mesmo caso de Almancil e Almansil?



Eu julgo que o correcto será "Fuzeta"! Mas já vi escrito das duas formas em vários locais. No site da Câmara de Olhão, aparece Fuzeta!
(PS: Não reparei que no site da Câmara estava das duas maneiras!!).

E será também "Almancil"!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

Estremoz: o vento rodou para norte e tornou-se fraco, o que fez quase limpar o céu e terminar a chuva miudinha que durou toda a tarde.

Dados actuais: Temperatura = 4,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 995 hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Fev 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite sem chuva, o dia amanheceu com um aguaceiro que me acompanhou desde Silves até Lagoa. No Sitio das Fontes rendeu 0,8mm, aqui por Lagoa pareceu-me que a intensidade da precipitação terá sido um pouco maior.

A temperatura minima foi de 9,6ºC registados às 0h39, e neste momento marca novamente os mesmos 9,6ºC! Às 4h56 marcava 11,0ºC!

O vento está fraco e a pressão atmosférica está nos 1008,4hPa e a subir.


----------



## YuRiSsS (19 Fev 2010 às 14:22)

Começou a chover em Montemor-o-Novo, mas parece-me que será de pouca duração...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Fev 2010 às 17:01)

Acabou de passar por aqui uma pequena célula que deixou um forte aguaceiro de cerca de 10 minutos com bastante granizo!  
Desloca-se para sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2010 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado e aguaceiros.

Máxima: 15.6ºC
mínima: 7.3ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## Brunomc (19 Fev 2010 às 21:36)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 7.0ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Fev 2010 às 22:56)

Boas noites,

Fotos do unico aguaceiro que me surpreendeu-me entre 14:15 e as 14:40 +- quando saia para o trabalho...











Depois quando passou o ceu manteve-se parcialmente nublado limpando para o fim do dia...

Neste momento noite fria com 9.4ºC  e céu limpo...

Esta noite é olhos postos na Madeira   (outra vez)


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2010 às 22:58)

]ToRnAdO[;199439 disse:
			
		

> Boas noites,
> 
> Fotos do unico aguaceiro que me surpreendeu-me entre 14:15 e as 14:40 +- quando saia para o trabalho...
> 
> ...



E a partir de amanhã olhos postos em nós


----------



## David sf (19 Fev 2010 às 23:08)

Andei hoje pela serra algarvia. À saída de Portel e até Castro Verde, céu sempre limpo, mas à passagem por Santana da Serra apareceu um forte aguaceiro que durou uns 10 minutos. Durante a tarde, e desde o alto do Malhão, na serra do Caldeirão, avistei inúmeras células a barlavento, passando pela zona da A2 e Serra de Monchique, algumas aparentando ser bastante fortes. No Alto do Malhão, só um aguaceiro por volta das 15 horas, que passou de raspão, mas segundo relatos deixou granizo nalgumas povoações próximas. Não esperava tanta chuva no dia de hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2010 às 23:31)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 12,0 ºC (15h29)
Temperatura mínima = 2,5 ºC (07h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6, às 15h06); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13); Pressão atmosférica mínima = 987 hPa (dia 16).


----------



## ecobcg (20 Fev 2010 às 00:34)

Por aqui a noite está muito fria!!
Estão neste momento 4,6ºC no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está fraco de NW e a pressão continua a subir, registando neste momento 1015,6hPa. A humidade está nos 95%.

Está bom para estar quietinho em casa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2010 às 13:08)

A rádio RTVA em Olhão avança que o mau tempo que atinge a Madeira chegará ao Algarve ao final da tarde de hoje, início da noite.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Fev 2010 às 13:36)

Mas a chuva modelada para o sul do país não é nada por ai além.
Afectados vamos ser de certeza pela chuva e pelo vento mas em modos ditos normais, digo eu que não sou entendido na matéria.


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2010 às 16:21)

O IM retirou o alerta amarelo de precipitação que tinha colocado esta manhã para o Algarve.


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2010 às 17:52)

Aproxima-se a primeira vaga de chuva...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

Estranho, o IM retirou o alerta amarelo para precipitação no Algarve.


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2010 às 18:42)

Começa a chover em Faro...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Fev 2010 às 19:18)

Começou chover a 10m...

E vento intensifica-se...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Fev 2010 às 21:21)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui, já choveu moderado, e agora cai fraco e disperso... é de referir que são pingas grossas...

Destaque para o vento que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, e destaque tambem que o RIO GUADIANA esteve a meio metro de galgar as margens na preia-mar ...


O IM reculocou o alerta amarelo - precipitação para o Algarve..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Fev 2010 às 21:36)

V.R.S.A.

Eis que chove forte agora e vento moderado com rajadas...

A chuva vai na diagonal...


----------



## actioman (20 Fev 2010 às 21:43)

Apesar de o radar já o indicar à algum tempo, apenas agora começa a pingar em Elvas.

Temperatura: 9ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 1006hPa e em queda
HR: 75%

O vento ainda não se fez notar. Ontem sim esteve vento que chegou aos 30km/h de intensidade.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

Alandroal: Chuva fraca depois das 20h00; temperatura neste momento de 8,2 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2010 às 21:48)

Chove torrencialmente e vento muito forte em Olhão, vejam na RTP1.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Fev 2010 às 21:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente e vento muito forte em Olhão, vejam na RTP1.



Estou a ver, e está mais agreste do que aqui... 

Aliás por aqui chove fraco mas o vento esse já assobia!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2010 às 22:21)

Impressionante, continua a chover forte em Olhão. Levo já 5 mm, um verdadeiro dilúvio em Olhão.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

por aqui nas ultimas horas chuva moderada a forte... o vento continua moderado..


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Volta a chover copiosamente novamente em Olhão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

V.R.S.A.

Chove intenso neste momento. 12.5ºC ...  Vento moderado com rajadas...


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2010 às 23:35)

Com o que mostra o satélite a coisa deve terminar antes da 01:00 e com menos de 10mm de precipitação. Surpreendente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Fev 2010 às 00:58)

V.R.S.A.

Continua a chover com intensidade.. está pegado!!

Vento moderado, com rajadas fortes... (aumentou de intensidade)


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2010 às 01:04)

Boa noite!

Aqui chove sem parar desde as 18h. O vento está moderado a forte, de Sul, com uma rajada máxima de 57,9km/h registada há pouco!
Desde as 18h de Sábado (dia 20) até agora, acumulei *18mm*
A pressão atmosférica continua a descer, registando 999,8hPa neste momento.
Está uma noite Invernosa!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Fev 2010 às 01:13)

V.R.S.A.

O vento por aqui intensificou-se bastante... está forte e constante!! 

Chuva essa diminuio de intensidade agora...

EDIT: Chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2010 às 01:15)

Por aqui nada a destacar, como eu já esperava . Vento nem vê-lo e a chuva em quantidades insignificantes...

A temperatura é de 8ºC e a pressão vai descendo, neste momento 1001hPa.

Boa noite pessoal e a malta do litoral que se divirta, que a "festa" vai ser mesmo só por ai.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2010 às 01:37)

A chuva parou por aqui! E pela imagem do radar, deverá fazer uma pausa por agora! Fico-me com 4mm desde as 00h00, a somar aos 14,8mm do final do dia de Sábado! O vento continua a fazer-se ouvir. Deverá ser este o elemento principal desta madrugada por aqui!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Fev 2010 às 02:21)

V.R.S.A.

Vento e chuva forte neste momento...


----------



## Brunomc (21 Fev 2010 às 07:57)

bom dia...neste momento cai um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada..


----------



## Brunomc (21 Fev 2010 às 08:15)

continuam os aguaceiros fortes por vezes de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada..belo inicio de manha


----------



## David sf (21 Fev 2010 às 09:48)

Dia muito abafado, 14 graus nesta altura. Recomeça a chover e ouve-se ao longe a primeira trovoada de 2010.


----------



## David sf (21 Fev 2010 às 09:51)

David sf disse:


> Dia muito abafado, 14 graus nesta altura. Recomeça a chover e ouve-se ao longe a primeira trovoada de 2010.



Agora cai um relâmpago muito perto. Já fez muito barulho. Há várias trovoadas por aí, pelo menos uma ao longe e outra muito perto. Os trovões têm periodicidade de cerca de 30 segundos.


----------



## David sf (21 Fev 2010 às 10:01)

Agora de repente levantou-se um vento fortíssimo e cai forte granizada. Chove copiosamente. Espantoso início de dia.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2010 às 10:08)

Passou por aqui, há cerca de 20 minutos, uma TROVOADA FORTE!! Acompanhada de chuva forte (que registou um rain rate de 75,8mm/h no Sitio das Fontes) e de rajadas fortes (registei uma rajada de 59,5km/h às 9h30 no Sitio das Fontes! Houve uns minutos em que os relâmpagos tinham um intervalo de menos de 10 segundos! Tentei filmar alguma coisa, mas os relâmpagos eram todos nuvem-nuvem, pelo que não consegui filmar nenhum raio! A trovoada durou cerca de 15 minutos! agora seguiu em direcção a Este! Pelo radar, a situação deverá continuar interessante para esses lados!

Tenho um acumulado de *6,4mm *  desde as 00h00. O vento entretanto passou para fraco de Sul, e a pressão atmosférica está a subir muito lentamente!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2010 às 10:12)

O dia de ontem foi passado no Alto Alentejo, com 4 paragens distintas ao longo da viagem; Vimieiro, Elvas, Badajoz e, por fim, um desvio para Évora e o retorno a Moscavide.

Durante a manhã brilhava um sol radioso, a mínima foi de 5,8 ºC no meu posto de observação, um dia fresco mas praticamente sem vento, partindo-se de Moscavide pelas 8:40, com a temperatura já no final da casa dos 7 ºC a marcar na estação, valor que era confirmado no carro.

Toda a viagem da parte da manhã foi bastante calma, com sol e uma subida rápida da temperatura, que era já de 11,0 ºC no Vimieiro, pelas 10:50, aproximadamente.

Almoço em Elvas e céu cada vez mais nublado, medidos no carro pelas 14:30, estavam 13,0 ºC quando nos preparávamos para rumar a Badajoz. Por lá, mais quente, com 15,0 ºC, decerto numa das alturas mais quentes do dia. 

A partir deste momento, o sol praticamente escondido por detrás de um manto cada vez mais espesso de nuvens e a viagem de regresso já foi de alguns pingos a começar na zona de Montemor-o-Novo, com chuva fraca a cair em Vendas Novas e a aumentar progressivamente à medida que nos aproximavamos de Lisboa, onde chovia moderadamente.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2010 às 10:32)

Bom dia!

Choveu muito aqui por loulé moderado a forte desde as 21h de sábado até mias ou menos 2h de Domingo (hoje), os acumulados por aqui devem ter sido interessantes.
Agora de manhã já passou por cá uma célula com chuva forte e trovoada durando no máximo uns 15 minutos.
Vamos lá ver se o dia de mantêm interessante!!!
Se acalmar, para a tarde vou dar uma volta ai pelo interior pode ser que apanhe uma ou outra trovoada. Os meus reports são sempre on-bike.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Fev 2010 às 10:55)

*Dados Actuais :*


> Céu muito nublado 

> vento fraco

> 12.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2010 às 12:21)

Boas, por aqui, ontem até à meia-noite caíram 10 mm, hoje já levo os 10 mm, em apenas 5 minutos por volta das 10h30m caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado por trovoadas e que rendeu 3 mm. O vento durante a noita soprou muito forte, o mar faz um barulho enorme, certamente vamos ter notícias dos estragos feitos por esta ondulação. Neste momento, brilha o sol e o vento sopra moderado, a temperatura está nos 15.2ºC.


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2010 às 13:34)

Bom dia por aqui houve uma chuvada impressionante por volta das dez e pouco da manhã! Segundo o IM ainda forma 12,5mm (isto em 30 minutos se tanto!!!)  Muito bom! E aproxima-se outra célula vamos ver o que vai dar. Trovoada ainda não dei por elas por aqui.
A temperatura actual é de 11,7ºC e a pressão atmosférica é de 999hPa.

Complemento com imagem do radar, sensivelmente no momento da precipitação intensa:







E com o gráfico da precipitação do IM:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

actioman disse:


> Bom dia por aqui houve uma chuvada impressionante por volta das dez e pouco da manhã! Segundo o IM ainda forma 12,5mm (isto em 30 minutos se tanto!!!)  Muito bom! E aproxima-se outra célula vamos ver o que vai dar. Trovoada ainda não dei por elas por aqui.
> A temperatura actual é de 11,7ºC e a pressão atmosférica é de 999hPa.



Ontem foi, sem dúvida, um dia muito melhor para viajar.

No entanto não é só pelo litoral que tem chovido, a manchas nublosas perduram o suficiente para percorrer ainda bastantes km em terra.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

Alandroal: Manhã marcada por períodos de chuva moderados. Esta tarde, entre as 13h00 e 13h30 foi de trovoada, acompanhada por aguaceiros fortes e queda de granizo.

Por agora não chove mas a atmosfera está muito instável e a qualquer momento pode surgir alguma actividade convectiva de risco moderado.


----------



## thunder_chaser (21 Fev 2010 às 16:35)

em beja:

final do dia de ontem com nuvens baixas e aumento da intensiade do vento, aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes. nota-se ar humido e mais quente. esperava ver alguma acção electrica hoje por aqui, mas até agora nada de especial, avistam-se cumulonimbus ao longe. aguardo ... 

temperatura actual: 14,5ºC
vento de sudoeste fraco a moderado


----------



## David sf (21 Fev 2010 às 16:36)

Tarde de aguaceiros, até agora sempre fracos e efémeros. Há 10 minutos começou um aguaceiro muito forte, com pingos muito grossos que começa agora a diminuir de intensidade. Desde as 10 da manhã que não há sinal de trovoada.


----------



## David sf (21 Fev 2010 às 16:39)

David sf disse:


> Tarde de aguaceiros, até agora sempre fracos e efémeros. Há 10 minutos começou um aguaceiro muito forte, com pingos muito grossos que começa agora a diminuir de intensidade. Desde as 10 da manhã que não há sinal de trovoada.



Agora é um autêntico dilúvio, há muito que não via chover assim.


----------



## David sf (21 Fev 2010 às 16:45)

Agora parece que abrandou de vez. Deve ter sido um daqueles pontos vermelhos do radar que por aqui passou, durante cerca de 3 minutos choveu com muito grande intensidade. A temperatura desceu dos 15 para os 10,5 graus.


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2010 às 18:38)

Por aqui vai chuviscando e olhando para o radar estamos no fim dos aguaceiros para hoje. A não ser pela célula que deixou uns incríveis 12.5mm em 20 a 30 minutos de precipitação o dia seria marcado por chuviscos e alguns períodos de chuva moderada. O vento apenas se fez sentir... 

Fica esta foto, mostrando um dos vários arco-íris que hoje foram visíveis aqui nesta parte da cidade.







Temperatura actual: 11,6ºC e pressão atmosférica já nos 1000hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2010 às 18:40)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui vai chuviscando e olhando para o radar estamos no fim dos aguaceiros para hoje. A não ser pela célula que deixou uns incríveis 12.5mm em 20 a 30 minutos de precipitação o dia seria marcado por chuviscos e alguns períodos de chuva moderada. O vento apenas se fez sentir...
> 
> Fica esta foto, mostrando um dos vários arco-íris que hoje foram visíveis aqui nesta parte da cidade.
> 
> ...



Que céu tão negroBonita imagem


----------



## Sulman (21 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

Arraiolos

Resumo do dia: A madrugada do dia de hoje foi marcada por chuvas fortes acompanhadas de trovoada até ás 9h da manhã. Pelas 12h a instabilidade regresõu, uma forte trovoada acompanhada de chuva muito forte e queda de granizo, este ultimo chegou a pintar a vila de branco por alguns minutos. A tarde ficou marcada por chuva moderada a forte. Neste momento ceu muito nublado, mas sem precipitação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Fev 2010 às 23:28)

V.R.S.A.

Boas noites...

Hoje o dia começou bem, com trovoada e aguaceiros fortes mas sem granizo!isto sendo 10:30...

O dia foi alternando entre aguaceiros pontualmentos fortes e abertas... um ou outro trovão mais distante...

Agora não chove e espero que a linha de instabilidade que se aproxima vem com muita festa electrica...

P.S. - MIGUEL  Parece que vais ter festa agora


----------



## YuRiSsS (21 Fev 2010 às 23:29)

Acabei de ter periodos de chuva bem forte em Montemor-o-Novo, acalmou à 3m....

Parece-me que trouxe alguns trovões à mistura, se bem que bem distantes....

EDIT: A chuva voltou!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia marcado por aguaceiros e céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 12.4ºC

Precipitação: 11 mm

Esta tarde fui até à Fuzeta e a vista era fabulosa para a ilha da Fuzeta com o mar a entrar ilha a dentro, as ondas altas a atingirem a ilha com toda a sua força.


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2010 às 23:34)

Sulman disse:


> Arraiolos
> 
> Resumo do dia: A madrugada do dia de hoje foi marcada por chuvas fortes acompanhadas de trovoada até ás 9h da manhã. Pelas 12h a instabilidade regresõu, uma forte trovoada acompanhada de chuva muito forte e queda de granizo, este ultimo chegou a pintar a vila de branco por alguns minutos. A tarde ficou marcada por chuva moderada a forte. Neste momento ceu muito nublado, mas sem precipitação.



Sulman e as fotos pá! 

Por aqui vou com 11ºC e o vento parece estar agora mais "audível" , a pressão atmosférica vai subindo lentamente e já registo 1002hPa.
A chuva tem vinda a diminuir e os poucos aguaceiros que aqui chegam são em forma de chuviscos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Fev 2010 às 23:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia marcado por aguaceiros e céu nublado com abertas.
> 
> Máxima: 18.2ºC
> mínima: 12.4ºC
> ...




Por acaso tambem estive na Fuzeta á tarde... (se te conhece-se pessoalmente tinhamos nos encontrado) o vento e o mar estavam demais... não deu para tirar fotos, pois a maquina não tem distancia para tal... mas tirei fotos na vila da Fábrica entre outros sitios...


----------



## Brunomc (21 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

boa noite..por aqui caiu um aguaceiro forte a cerca de 5 minutos com granizo a mistura..a temperatura as 23h era de 12.0¤C


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 00:10)

Boa noite,

O dia por aqui foi marcado pela trovoada que ocorreu logo ao inicio da manhã, e por aguaceiros dispersos durante o resto do dia. Acumulei hoje *6,6mm* no Sitio das Fontes. Tive uma temperatura máxima de 19,3ºC às 14h05 e uma minima de 12,9ºC às 09h53 (depois da trovoada)! O vento esteve moderado a forte, e a ondulação esteve bem forte, com ondas que andaram perto dos 4 metros.

Deixo aqui umas fotos (tiradas pelo meu irmão) do mar na zona de Carvoeiro a Benagil: 













Praia de Benagil completamente "engolida" pela ondulação.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 01:07)

Cai um aguaceiro forte aqui em Silves neste momento!!
Marcou 35,6mm/h no Sitio das Fontes!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 01:14)

O aguaceiro que passou no Sitio das Fontes chegou aos 42,6mm/h de rain rate.

Aqui entretanto já parou de chover!


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

ecobcg disse:


>



Belos registos da agitação marítima.


----------



## meteo (22 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui vai chuviscando e olhando para o radar estamos no fim dos aguaceiros para hoje. A não ser pela célula que deixou uns incríveis 12.5mm em 20 a 30 minutos de precipitação o dia seria marcado por chuviscos e alguns períodos de chuva moderada. O vento apenas se fez sentir...
> 
> Fica esta foto, mostrando um dos vários arco-íris que hoje foram visíveis aqui nesta parte da cidade.
> 
> ...



Vai la vai.QUe foto perfeita!Parabéns  
O Arco-iris na posição certa,a começar no 1º prédio á esquerda e a acabar no ultimo prédio.


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2010 às 01:42)

actioman disse:


>



Digna de um poster


----------



## actioman (22 Fev 2010 às 01:47)

meteo disse:


> Vai la vai.QUe foto perfeita!Parabéns
> O Arco-iris na posição certa,a começar no 1º prédio á esquerda e a acabar no ultimo prédio.





Lousano disse:


> Digna de um poster



Pois, a intenção nem foi essa mas a verdade é que saiu bem! 

Agora foto boa, mas boa mesmo é a seguinte que o ecobcg aqui postou! Grande momento é o que se chama disparar no momento certo e com a velocidade correcta!  Que delicia de rebentamento!!!

Por aqui vou com 10,9ºC e pressão atmosférica novamente em queda: 1000hPa. O Vento parece querer intensificar-se. Pelo radar, passou à pouco uma boa linha de instabilidade ao norte de Elvas e foi direitinha a Portalegre! 

O Gerofil, se estiver em Estremoz, certamente deu pela sua passagem.

Desde Lisboa até ao Algarve temos uma enorme linha de instabilidade que igualmente irá avançar em direcção Nordeste. Lá para as 04h deve estar aqui pelo interior do país a fazer das suas!


----------



## actioman (22 Fev 2010 às 04:03)

Boas noites!

Isto por aqui está um vendaval indescritível! 

E uma chuva forte que tocada a vento que até assusta! 

Mas trovoada nem vê-la 

A luz dá sinais de querer falhar...


----------



## Skizzo (22 Fev 2010 às 04:45)

16.1mm em Odemira


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite foi de alguns aguaceiros, que renderam 2,8mm no Sitio das Fontes. Por agora o céu segue parcialmente nublado, mas sem cair nenhum aguaceiro já há algum tempo. Tive uma temperatura minima de 15,3ºC e sigo neste momento com 18,3ºC. Registei às 10h26 19,2ºC! Está muito ameno! O vento tem estado moderado de WSW, com algumas rajadas mais fortes, tendo registado uma rajada máxima de 57,9km/h.

Gostava só de realçar que este mês já vou com *133,6mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, valor exactamente igual ao registado em Janeiro, o que, somado com os 256,8mm acumulados em Dezembro, perfaz um total de *524mm só nestes três meses*! Em Outubro e Novembro tive um acumulado de 57,6mm+16,2mm respectivamente. Ou seja, este ano hidrológico (que ainda não vai a meio) já vou com *597,8mm*. Nada mau!


----------



## fragoso6 (22 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui a noite foi de alguns aguaceiros, que renderam 2,8mm no Sitio das Fontes. Por agora o céu segue parcialmente nublado, mas sem cair nenhum aguaceiro já há algum tempo. Tive uma temperatura minima de 15,3ºC e sigo neste momento com 18,3ºC. Registei às 10h26 19,2ºC! Está muito ameno! O vento tem estado moderado de WSW, com algumas rajadas mais fortes, tendo registado uma rajada máxima de 57,9km/h




aqui em castro verde entre as 2 e as 4 da manha choveu fortemente as ruas pareciam ribeiras...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

Alandroal: Madrugada com aguaceiros moderados, sobretudo entre as 03h00 e as 04h00. Por agora, períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas e aguaceiros dispersos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2010 às 11:58)

Boas, por aqui, é a agitação marítima a causar problemas, quase todas as barras do Algarve estão fechadas, excepto a barra de Portimão, todas as outras encontram-se fechadas.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Fev 2010 às 12:29)

Boas

Por aqui cé muito nublado com o sol a espreitar e alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Temperatura bastante amena diria nos 17ºc e o vento a intensificar-se com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## YuRiSsS (22 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

Chove agora moderado em Montemor-o-Novo... Nada de trovoadas....


----------



## YuRiSsS (22 Fev 2010 às 13:00)

Chove forte agora com granizo à mistura, e rajadas de vento....


----------



## Brunomc (22 Fev 2010 às 13:10)

Aqui tambem choveu bem a 20 minutos atras..mas nada de granizo nem trovoada..tinha 13.5°C a pouco..mas ja tive 16.0°C


----------



## YuRiSsS (22 Fev 2010 às 13:27)

Voltou a chuva forte com granizo novamente à mistura... A chova fraca a moderada tem sido constante....


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2010 às 13:46)

Aproximam-se 2 linhas de instabilidade. Uma está a chegar aqui e outra a entrar pela região de Lisboa. Começou a chover fraco, mas parece que a primeira célula passou um pouco a norte. Já ouvi 3 trovões ao longe.


----------



## thunder_chaser (22 Fev 2010 às 14:47)

beja

madrugada agitada entre as 2 e as 4 da manhã, com aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoadas ocasionais e vento forte.

12:00 - uma banda nubulosa com forte actividade electrica passou a sul da cidade com uma taxa de descargas electricas a cada 20 segundos, mas tudo nuvem-nuvem (acho que é assim que se diz) 

13:30 - forte precipitação e granizo durante um periodo de 5 minutos transformaram as ruas da cidade em ribeiras.

temperatura actual: 16ºC


----------



## thunder_chaser (22 Fev 2010 às 14:54)

atraves desta imagem de radar dá pra ter a noçao de como a madrugada foi agitada por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

Estremoz: Tempo instável com vento moderado de oeste. A Serra d`Ossa favorece o desenvolvimento de nuvens convectivas, pelo que a leste da serra podem ocorrer trovoadas e aguaceiros ...

De resto, o norte e o centro do continente estão neste momento com aguaceiros e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.


----------



## actioman (22 Fev 2010 às 17:19)

Pois é, hoje é o dia do Norte e especialmente Centro! Pelo radar está animado por lá! 

Por aqui dia de aguaceiros pouco frequentes e muito esporádicos, quase tudo tem sido de "raspão" e passam a Norte!

Esta panorâmica demonstra bem o que tem sido o dia aqui. A foto está tirada olhando para Este e vê-se a Norte (esquerda da foto) a precipitação intensa e a Sul (direita da foto) o tempo mais limpo com Badajoz lá ao fundo debaixo da luz solar. 







A temperatura actual é de 15,2ºC e a pressão atmosférica está nos 1002hPa.

Hoje foi talvez o dia mais quente do ano, já registei quase 17ºC . Agora quem tem sido rei é o vento.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Fev 2010 às 18:29)

neste momento tenho ceu muito nublado e ainda nao chove...o vento sopra moderado


----------



## Francisco_s (22 Fev 2010 às 18:42)

Boas,
Esta madrugada por volta das 2.15h começou a chover torrencialmente durante algum tempo. Esta chuvada veio acompanhada de trovoada: trovões por todos os lados de 30 em 30 segundos, no máximo.
Agora também acabou de passar por aqui uma boa chuvada entre as 18.10h e as 18.40h mais ou menos, acompanhada por vento.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Fev 2010 às 19:00)

Trovoada por aqui..muito granizo


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2010 às 20:13)

Estremoz: Neste momento chove intensamente, acompanhado por trovoada moderada.


----------



## Sulman (22 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

Arraiolos: Chuva muito forte com trovoada


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 21:22)

Por aqui não choveu durante o dia. O céu esteve nublado, com boas abertas. A temperatura máxima chegou aos 19,8ºC! Foi o dia mais quente do ano até agora! O vento esteve moderado, com a rajada máxima a ficar-se pelos 57,9km/h. Estou com 3mm acumulados hoje no Sitio das Fontes. A pressão atmosférica está nos 1006,6hPa e a subir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado a nublado. Aguaceiro ao fim da tarde.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 15.1ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2010 às 22:19)

Outra trovoada desde há um quarto de hora. Choveu moderadamente e já passou, mas vêm-se relâmpagos a sudoeste, deve vir para aqui outra.


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2010 às 22:52)

Penso que pela imagem o ecobcg deve estar a ver trovoadas neste momento e por aqui por Faro ainda devem chegar a tempo para as fotos...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 22:55)

Agreste disse:


> Penso que pela imagem o ecobcg deve estar a ver trovoadas neste momento e por aqui por Faro ainda devem chegar a tempo para as fotos...



É Verdade! tenho estado na varanda este tempo todo a ver se consigo umas fotos! Mas esta trovoada é muito "soft", com muitos relâmpagos, mas todos nuvem-nuvem, sem sequer dar para ver qualquer raio! Nem sequer chove! Parece que o grosso da actividade estará um pocuo mais a Norte daqui de Silves, e só estou a apanhá-la de "raspão"! Vou voltar novamente para a varanda! Já cá volto!


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

David sf disse:


> Outra trovoada desde há um quarto de hora. Choveu moderadamente e já passou, mas vêm-se relâmpagos a sudoeste, deve vir para aqui outra.



Já se vê a lua, a célula passou a sul, aqui só chuva moderada.


----------



## actioman (22 Fev 2010 às 23:06)

Por aqui também já houve trovoada (até que enfim ). Viram-se alguns relâmpagos mas era tudo raios entre as nuvens. A chuva também foi algo intensa durante uns poucos minutos. Mas nada de extraordinário -

A temperatura neste momento é de 10ºC e a pressão 1005hPa.
Pelo radar vem lá mais "fruta" vamos ver se dão para a foto!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

Pronto...a trovoada que por aqui passou acabou por não ser nada de interessante! Apenas clarões no interior das nuvens, alguns trovões de maior intensidade, mas de "faíscas" visíveis, nada!! Nem deu para uma foto!! Apenas caiu um aguaceiro mais forte, acompanhado de rajadas fortes, mas que também durou cerca de 2/3 minutos, nada de especial!

Fica para uma outra oportunidade!


----------



## Brunomc (23 Fev 2010 às 00:15)

TROVOADA por aqui  chove torrencialmente..


----------



## YuRiSsS (23 Fev 2010 às 00:16)

Brunomc disse:


> TROVOADA por aqui  chove torrencialmente..



Afinal está mais perto daqui do que aquilo que eu realmente pensava... Vi agora um relâmpago desses lados mas pensei de ser bem mais longe.

Vou ver se vejo mais... 

PS: Acabei de ouvir um trovão agora...


----------



## Brunomc (23 Fev 2010 às 00:18)

Granizo e muitos trovoes...que grande trovoada


----------



## YuRiSsS (23 Fev 2010 às 00:20)

Brunomc disse:


> Granizo e muitos trovoes...que grande trovoada



Acredito, estou a ver relâmpagos desses lados... E parece-me que se está a aproximar daqui... Se bem que acredito que (mais uma vez) a trovoada passe ao lado e não mesmo por cima de montemor


----------



## Brunomc (23 Fev 2010 às 00:25)

Yurisss tou a levar mesmo com o centro dela..     EDIT : ja se ta a afastar..


----------



## Brunomc (23 Fev 2010 às 00:30)

saiu agora a imagem de radar da meia noite..nota-se bem a linha d precipitacao forte desde Setubal a Vendas Novas


----------



## YuRiSsS (23 Fev 2010 às 00:33)

Como previa, a trovoada está a passar ao lado e bem distante daqui, se bem que por vezes ainda oiço um trovão ou outro....

Começou a chover agora, se bem que ainda de forma fraca...


----------



## Brunomc (23 Fev 2010 às 00:34)

cai neste momento mais um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo a mistura...ainda se ouve trovoes ao longe


----------



## YuRiSsS (23 Fev 2010 às 00:34)

Ui, por este não esperava, tive um trovão aqui bem perto...

ESTA Perto daqui... bem perto, pensava de nao mas está mesmo perto...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2010 às 00:48)

Estremoz: Estou a acompanhar a aproximação desta trovoada no iMapWeather. Mais meia hora e estará por aqui perto ... Vou preparar a máquina fotográfica. 

Neste momento as descargas estão entre Vendas Novas e Montemor, do lado norte da auto-estrada.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Fev 2010 às 00:53)

exatamente Gerofil..por aqui acalmou..ja nao chove..o ceu apresenta muito nublado com algumas abertas e o vento esta fraco..


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2010 às 00:56)

Fogo, o SAT24 diz que vai haver instabilidade toda a noite 
Vejam só o que está a vir do Atlântico ...

EDIT: Vou agora fazer observação no exterior !!!


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 01:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Estou a acompanhar a aproximação desta trovoada no iMapWeather. Mais meia hora e estará por aqui perto ... Vou preparar a máquina fotográfica.
> 
> Neste momento as descargas estão entre Vendas Novas e Montemor, do lado norte da auto-estrada.




Mais um que se junta ao grupo que espera pelas "meninas"  , eu sou o fim da linha!


----------



## YuRiSsS (23 Fev 2010 às 01:25)

Pois é, a trovoada nao passou mesmo por cima de Montemor-o-Novo, passou ao lado, mas teve umas descargas aqui bem perto... perto demais do que pensava!

A chuva foi apenas moderada sem granizo... 

Será que vou ter outra destas hoje ?


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2010 às 01:48)

Estremoz: Chuva, muito vento mas a trovoada já vinha muito debilitada … apenas meia dúzia de relâmpagos. Fica como segunda trovoada desta noite por aqui.


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 01:53)

Por aqui enquanto se aproximava ainda deu para ver os clarões ao longe, mas ao chegar aqui acabou a actividade eléctrica. Está é a chover moderadamente neste momento e tocada a vento que se intensifica um pouco! 

A temperatura é de 11,5ºC.

As imagens possíveis:

















Enquanto colocava as imagens relâmpago e trovão bem perto!!!!


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 03:16)

A trovoada acabou por se intensificar à sua passagem por Elvas e apesar de apenas haver raios de 3 em 3 minutos, ainda deu para tentar tirar umas fotos!

Aqui ficam as tentativas de fotografias ao raio :











Por aqui despeço-me com 10ºC e céu parcialmente limpo. 

Boas noites!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 09:09)

actioman disse:


> A trovoada acabou por se intensificar à sua passagem por Elvas e apesar de apenas haver raios de 3 em 3 minutos, ainda deu para tentar tirar umas fotos!
> 
> Aqui ficam as tentativas de fotografias ao raio :
> 
> ...



Boas fotos!
Também tentei tirar umas por aqui, quando passou por cá a trovoada, mas não havia faiscas visíveis!!


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 11:56)

actioman disse:


> A trovoada acabou por se intensificar à sua passagem por Elvas e apesar de apenas haver raios de 3 em 3 minutos, ainda deu para tentar tirar umas fotos!



Fotos excelentes actioman!


----------



## Teles (23 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

Excelente relato actioman um espectáculo essas fotos


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 12:58)

Ontem



> *Vento forte arranca cerca de 300 azinheiras centenárias em Nisa e Crato*
> 
> Cerca de 300 azinheiras centenárias foram arrancadas pela força do vento, segunda feira à tarde, em duas herdades  nas zonas de Nisa e Crato, no Alentejo, disse hoje à agência Lusa o proprietário das explorações.
> 
> ...


----------



## YuRiSsS (23 Fev 2010 às 13:05)

Vento moderado a forte por vezes, e ouve-se trovões ao longe em Montemor-o-Novo...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

Mais um tornado na certa. As condições estão propicias a isso. "chapas a mais de 1 km de distância"


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 13:49)

Enquanto o sol brilhava por entre as nuvens aqui em Lagoa, no Sitio das Fontes caia um bom aguaceiro, que durou cerca de 5 minutos, teve um rain rate máximo de 76,2mm/h, e rendeu 3,2mm nesse espaço de tempo. Vou com um acumulado desde as 00h de 3,8mm.

O céu a Sul de Lagoa está parcialmente limpo e com boas abertas, enquanto que a linha a SW/N/NE está preenchida por células de côr escura. O vento sopra moderado a forte, com valores médios na ordem dos 20 a 25km/h e uma rajada máxima de 53,1km/h registada às 12h20.


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 14:18)

Por aqui o vento tem sido o actor principal do dia e o cenário de fundo as cinzentas nuvens. Têm ocorrido alguns aguaceiros de curta duração, mas sem grande relevo.
Ouvem-se de novo o ribombar dos trovões ao longe, pelo radar a coisa promete. Vamos ver se passa ao lado o não...

A temperatura actual é de 14,9ºC e a pressão atmosférica: 1007hPa.

Esse relato das 300 azinheiras centenárias é interessante, possivelmente terá sido um tornado. Pena é que não haja fotografias e mais relatos.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2010 às 15:28)

Estremoz: Tarde instável com a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 15:38)

Parece mesmo Tornado





(c) Nuno Veiga/Lusa





(c) Nuno Veiga/Lusa





(c) Nuno Veiga/Lusa





(c) Nuno Veiga/Lusa





(c) Nuno Veiga/Lusa


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 16:37)

Vince disse:


> Parece mesmo Tornado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim pelas imagens (por sinal tiradas por um jornalista elvense ), restam poucas dúvidas. Também ele é olhar para o radar e observar os inúmeros pontos vermelhos espalhados um pouco por todo o lado. Logo grandes probabilidades de acontecerem fenómenos deste género.


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

Ainda a propósito destas trovoadas severas aqui deixo um relato interessante de intensa queda de granizo ontem à tarde na Vila de Arronches (perto de Portalegre), com danos em viaturas e na agricultura:



> A chuva, as trovoadas de granizo e o vento forte fustigaram hoje Arronches
> O mau tempo que nos últimos dias tem atingido a região não tem dado tréguas em Arronches, na madrugada da passada segunda-feira dia 22 Fevereiro uma violenta trovoada acompanhada de fortes descargas eléctricas e muita chuva e vento, que teve início ás primeiras horas da madrugada assustou a população.
> 
> Ao amanhecer o volumoso caudal das ribeiras de Caia, Arronches e Algalé eram a imagem fiel do que tinha sido uma madrugada de forte tempestade na região.
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Fev 2010 às 18:10)

Grandes imagens postadas aqui!!! Sem dúvida grandes imagens que ilustram bem a severidade dos fenómenos ocorridos...grandes acontecimentos metereológicos mas claro maus para quem os sofre.
Este ano metereológico está a ser abosolutamente sem palavras!!!!!

Quanto ao seguimento, passei o dia em Faro onde cairam alguns aguaceiros esporádicos com o céu parcialmente nublado....o célebre mija-mija.

Chegando à minha casa em Loulé constatei que caiu uma valente carga de água, não sei a que horas mas penso que pelas 2/3 horas da tarde pois estava ainda tudo bem encharcado. Mais uma!!!
Nota: Desde ontem a precipitação no litoral Algarvio tem sido pouca mas nas serras do interior incluindo a zona de Loulé tem chovido e bem em regime de aguaceiros fortes!!! Nunca vi tanta água no Algarve em particular nesta zona...impressionante!!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2010 às 19:17)

Estremoz: Um corredor de trovoadas de alinhamento oeste-este estende-se desde a Península de Setúbal/Grande Lisboa até à Espanha. Por aqui trovoadas frequentes e dispersas entre as 18h00 e as 19h00, com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Um corredor de trovoadas de alinhamento oeste-este estende-se desde a Península de Setúbal/Grande Lisboa até à Espanha. Por aqui trovoadas frequentes e dispersas entre as 18h00 e as 19h00, com aguaceiros moderados.



Houve granizo?


----------



## Brunomc (23 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 12.5ºC


* Trovoadas a S/SW daqui


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2010 às 19:26)

Forte aguaceiro durante a meia-tarde de hoje. De resto apenas o vento marcou presença entre os cúmulos que corriam velozmente pelos céus entre os 20ºC de temperatura. A dar um cheirinho de primavera ...

Entretanto aqui fica o meu contributo para aquilo a que eu chamaria:

Colecção de Rios e Ribeiras do Algarve (2009/2010) - O Rio Vascão 

















Termino apenas para dizer que apesar da ponte permitir o atravessamento a pé, as guardas estão podres e qualquer carro a faz abanar. Não me parece que do plano original de estradas de 1946 para cá tenha tido muitas obras de conservação. O novo IC27 termina em Alcoutim...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Fev 2010 às 19:36)

Parabéns pelas fotos...este ano é mesmo o Rio Vascão!!!! 
Tenho de tirar umas fotos da ribeira de Quarteira que este ano está um rio com as nascentes cársicas a debitar caudais exurbitantes.






Agreste disse:


> Forte aguaceiro durante a meia-tarde de hoje. De resto apenas o vento marcou presença entre os cúmulos que corriam velozmente pelos céus entre os 20ºC de temperatura. A dar um cheirinho de primavera ...
> 
> Entretanto aqui fica o meu contributo para aquilo a que eu chamaria:
> 
> ...


----------



## vagas (23 Fev 2010 às 20:03)

Boas por aqui

Temperatura 13º
Vento fraco sw 
Pressão 1008


----------



## Kraliv (23 Fev 2010 às 20:20)

Alguns aguaceiros e algumas trovoadas relativamente por perto tem sido a nota dominante desta tarde/noite (além dos 4-0 do Glorioso)

À poucos minutos ouviu-se mais uma trovoada e caíu um aguaceiro, 3.30 mm,
 com rate de 32,8mm. O vento tem estado moderado a forte (Raj.Max 51,1km/h).


----------



## squidward (23 Fev 2010 às 20:25)

Vi agora em rodapé na RTP que um Homem morreu atingido por um Raio em Portel.


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Por cá abateram-se várias trovoadas com intensidade moderada .
Ainda chegou a haver granizada e tudo! Não foi de grande intensidade, mas aqui fica o registo do fenómeno. 

Imagem de radar do momento:






A temperatura desceu dos cerca de 12ºC para os 9ºC e o vento soprou forte a muito forte com algumas rajadas de respeito. 

Estou à espera da actualização das 20H do IM para ver quanto caiu, mas penso que uns bons 8 ou 9mm. Em Estremoz, às 19h, foi um abuso! *12,5mm* 






A actividade eléctrica foi grande, mas só pude ir fotografar já no fim do episódio, que ainda durou mais de uma hora.

Aqui ficam 2 fotos:

Uma apenas com o clarão:







E esta sim com um raio nuvem-nuvem :






PS- Estava a passar em rodapé no Telejornal da RTP1 que um homem morreu com a queda de um raio em Portel!  Sabes alguma coisa David?


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2010 às 20:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Quanto ao seguimento, passei o dia em Faro onde cairam alguns aguaceiros esporádicos com o céu parcialmente nublado....o célebre mija-mija.



Foi mija-mija foi, por volta das 17h20m se tivesses na zona da Penha na rua, logo vias o que era o célebre mija-mija.

Caiu um aguaceiro forte que durou cerca de 3 minutos, mesmo com o limpa-vidros no máximo, não se via nada à frente, tanto que o trânsito momentaneamente andava a uns 10 km/h acompanhada por um vento fortissimo.

Por aqui, em Olhão caíram 3 aguaceiros fortes ao longo do dia, um de manhã, e outro ao almoço e outro às 17h30m.

Máxima: 18.6ºC
mínima: 13.4ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2010 às 20:56)

actioman disse:


> Por cá abateram-se várias trovoadas com intensidade moderada .
> Ainda chegou a haver granizada e tudo! Não foi de grande intensidade, mas aqui fica o registo do fenómeno.
> 
> Imagem de radar do momento:
> ...



Estou em Lisboa, só soube agora. O único familiar meu que lá está é a minha mãe, que também não sabe de nada, mas nós moramos numa aldeia perto de Portel, não no centro da vila.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Fev 2010 às 20:56)

*Raio mata homem em Portel*
O homem andava a trabalhar num olival e abrigou-se da chuva debaixo de uma árvore




> Um homem, de 41 anos, morreu, esta terça-feira, ao ser atingido por um raio, durante uma trovoada, quando trabalhava num olival numa herdade na freguesia de Monte do Trigo, no concelho de Portel (Évora), revelaram os bombeiros.
> 
> O Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Évora explicou à Agência Lusa que o alerta para a ocorrência foi recebido, às 15:48, pela corporação de bombeiros de Portel. «Outras pessoas que estavam a trabalhar no mesmo olival (¿) é que avisaram os bombeiros», disse a mesma fonte.
> 
> ...




Fonte : *IOL.PT*


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2010 às 21:02)

David sf disse:


> Estou em Lisboa, só soube agora. O único familiar meu que lá está é a minha mãe, que também não sabe de nada, mas nós moramos numa aldeia perto de Portel, não no centro da vila.



Foi no Monte do Trigo, freguesia 10 km a norte do Portel. Eu moro uns km a sul de Portel, de qualquer modo é de lamentar mais uma morte por condições meteorológicas adversas. Mas também foi falta de prudência estar debaixo de uma árvore aquando de uma trovoada.


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 21:28)

David sf disse:


> Foi no Monte do Trigo, freguesia 10 km a norte do Portel. Eu moro uns km a sul de Portel, de qualquer modo é de lamentar mais uma morte por condições meteorológicas adversas. Mas também foi falta de prudência estar debaixo de uma árvore aquando de uma trovoada.



Folgo em saber que não foi nada contigo! 

No entanto é sempre de lamentar a perda de uma vida humana tão jovem ainda .

Por aqui sigo com 11ºC e uma pressão em franca subida: 1011hPa.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

Boas 
Por acaso sai de Faro por volta das 17h da Penha, foi por 20 min que não o apanhei!!!
 Essse terá sido talvez o aguaceiro mais forte no dia de hoje por Faro, penso eu. 
Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros agora fracos e com algum vento a fazer-se sentir. Acho que ainda vamos ter umas célulazitas ao longo da noite, no radar nota-se atmosfera bastante instável.




algarvio1980 disse:


> Foi mija-mija foi, por volta das 17h20m se tivesses na zona da Penha na rua, logo vias o que era o célebre mija-mija.
> 
> Caiu um aguaceiro forte que durou cerca de 3 minutos, mesmo com o limpa-vidros no máximo, não se via nada à frente, tanto que o trânsito momentaneamente andava a uns 10 km/h acompanhada por um vento fortissimo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 22:36)

Começou a chover por aqui agora! E com força! Belo aguaceiro! *90,8mm/h* no Sitio das Fontes...para já!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

*94,4mm/h!*

Deve estar a chegar aqui a Silves!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

O meu irmão relata chuva torrencial em Lagoa, com apagão completo em toda a cidade de Lagoa!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

Passei dos 5,8mm acumulados (às 22h25)  para os 11mm (às 22h35)! no Sitio das Fontes. O meu irmão tinha em Lagoa 12,7mm acumulados durante o dia de hoje (e que levaram um grande aumento neste aguaceiro).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2010 às 23:12)

V.R.S.A.

Boas noites,

Aguaceiro Forte neste momento... e tambem assim foi marcado o dia, com aguaceiros moderados e 2 ou 3 mais fortes...

Neste momento vento forte!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

]ToRnAdO[;201209 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Boas noites,
> 
> ...



E já parou... Hoje não passou disto mesmo...


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 23:19)

]ToRnAdO[;201212 disse:
			
		

> E já parou... Hoje não passou disto mesmo...



Este aguaceiro que passou por aqui ainda vai na tua direcção! Pode ser que chegue ai com alguma força ainda!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

ecobcg disse:


> Este aguaceiro que passou por aqui ainda vai na tua direcção! Pode ser que chegue ai com alguma força ainda!



Duvido...

Mas o que eu queria era festival electrico...

Neste momento não chove e o vento enfraqueceu!


----------



## trovoadas (23 Fev 2010 às 23:23)

Aguaceiro muito muito forte por aqui durou cerca de 5 minutos. 
A minha rua ficou uma piscina.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2010 às 00:08)

Recebi agora informação de que ocorreu um tornado na zona da Praia do Vau e Praia da Rocha, com danos de pequena monta ( CDOS Faro). Presumo que tenha ocorrido perto das 22h30, quando passou aquela célula muito activa aqui na zona!

Pessoal do Sotavento, esta célula está a chegar a VRS António, de acordo com o radar!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Fev 2010 às 00:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Recebi agora informação de que ocorreu um tornado na zona da Praia do Vau e Praia da Rocha, com danos de pequena monta ( CDOS Faro). Presumo que tenha ocorrido perto das 22h30, quando passou aquela célula muito activa aqui na zona!
> 
> Pessoal do Sotavento, esta célula está a chegar a VRS António, de acordo com o radar!



Para quêm não sabe o CDOS é Comando distrital de operações de socorro


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2010 às 07:20)

> *Portimão: Mini tornado provoca estragos em restaurantes*
> 
> Um mini tornado registado na terça-feira à noite na zona costeira de Portimão provocou estragos em quatro restaurantes de praia e diversos empreendimentos turísticos, derrubou árvores e postes de electricidade, mas não fez qualquer vítima.
> 
> ...


http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=437101


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2010 às 08:33)

Vince disse:


> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=437101



Irra que até irrita! 

Fazendo caso a essa notícia, agora até os CDOS usam o termo completamente errado de "mini-tornados"  Sem comentários...


Esperemos pelas fotos, mas pelo radar não se lhe dá grande dimensão :







Por aqui noite calma sem chuva. Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC e uma pressão atmosférica bem mais alta que os últimos dias de 1016hPa.
Algum nevoeiro parece querer instalar-se por estes lados e pelo radar vem lá um aguaceiro que não sei se conseguirá chegar até aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2010 às 09:16)

> *Mini tornado em Portimão provoca estragos em restaurantes de praia e empreendimentos turísticos *
> 
> Um mini tornado registado esta terça-feira à noite na zona costeira de Portimão provocou estragos em quatro restaurantes de praia e diversos empreendimentos turísticos, derrubou árvores e postes de electricidade, mas não fez qualquer vítima.
> 
> ...



Fica aqui uma outra noticia relativa a este evento e com mais pormenores.
Pena é, novamente, a utilização do "mini"!


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2010 às 12:00)

Ainda sobre o fenómeno meteorológico nas praias junto a Portimão:



Fica a questão terá sido ou não tornado? Pelos testemunhos parecer ser que sim... 

Edito apenas para acrescentar este testemunho, supostamente de alguém que habita na zona:



> Não foi só um apartamento que foi afectado...
> Existem 5 casas em linha que foram afectadas por se encontrarem na passagem do tornado deixando o bloco de apartamentos ao lado sem danos.
> Numa casa a porta foi arronbada por uma chapa e o vento entrou na casa levantando o telhado quase na sua totalidade.
> As chapas dos restaurantes da Praia do Vau voaram até ao Hotel Presidente onde caiu um dentro do próprio hotel.
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (24 Fev 2010 às 15:46)

Epá desculpem o offtopic mas já não posso com mini-tornados... 

Sr's Jornalistas isto ou é um ciclone (menos provável neste tipo de ocasiões de instabilidade) ou é um tornado.
Deixo aqui o link para quem visitar este tópico ver o que se pode ter passado em Portimão.
http://http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado

Muito provávelmente um TORNADO F0 ou F1. 
Epá mini-tornados não existem....ou será que também há mini-sismos....?


----------



## Brunomc (24 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 16.0ºC


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2010 às 21:02)

trovoadas disse:


> Epá desculpem o offtopic mas já não posso com mini-tornados...
> 
> Sr's Jornalistas isto ou é um ciclone (menos provável neste tipo de ocasiões de instabilidade) ou é um tornado.
> Deixo aqui o link para quem visitar este tópico ver o que se pode ter passado em Portimão.
> ...



A SIC deu agora a notícia. O tornado já não é mini,  disseram duas vezes tornado, sem prefixo.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 15,8 ºC (14h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13); Pressão atmosférica mínima = 987 hPa (dia 16).


----------



## Redfish (25 Fev 2010 às 10:17)

Por aqui ceu mt nublado com 17º de temperatura


----------



## Kraliv (25 Fev 2010 às 10:26)

Bem!!



Chove...


Temp. nos 14,8ºC; vento cerca dos 30km/h



Edit: Caíram 8,3mm com rate de 84,8mm/h


.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2010 às 21:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e ameno. Aguaceiro forte por volta das 7h30m e nada mais.

Máxima: 18.5ºC
mínima: 15.6ºC
actual: 16.9ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,8 ºC (12h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Hoje foi mais um dia muito instável, com muito vento pela manhã (pressão atmosférica a descer até 1008 hPa) e muita chuva a partir do meio da tarde, chuva essa que ainda contínua.*.

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13); Pressão atmosférica mínima = 987 hPa (dia 16).


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2010 às 23:31)

Boa noite!

Com tanta leitura do tópico das previsões, até me tenho esquecido de relatar os acontecimentos daqui. O dia de hoje foi cinzento, muito nublado mas com pouca chuva até às 17h25, altura em que tinha 1,2mm, acumulados durante a madrugada. A essa hora caiu um valente aguaceiro pela zona de Lagoa, registando um rain rate máximo de *101mm/h*, que durou cerca de 5 minutos e contribuiu com 3,60mm para o pluviómetro! Desde ai tem chovido intermitentemente e de forma fraca, tendo neste momento, um total de *9,2mm *registados no Sitio das Fontes.

Durante o aguaceiro da tarde, registei também a rajada máxima de 57,9km/h.

A temperatura máxima foi de 19ºC e a minima de 14,5ºC. Sigo neste momento com 14,6ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2010 às 10:32)

Bom dia!

Hoje está um dia de chuva fraquinha por aqui. Começou a chover durante a noite, e ainda não parou. Desde as 00h acumularam 2,4mm no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está fraco. A temperatura minima desta noite foi de 13,2ºC. A pressão está nos 1013,9hPa.


----------



## Stormm (26 Fev 2010 às 16:24)

Bem estou a ver que isto para o fim de semana vai ser bastante animado!!
O IM ja colocou algumas regiões do pais  em alerta vermelho por causa da chuva, ventos muito fortes, agitação maritima e trovoadas!!!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2010 às 21:23)

Boa noite!

O dia por aqui foi de chuva fraca até à hora do almoço, com *4,2mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. A temperatura máxima foi de 16,6ºC, seguindo com 16,5ºC nesta altura. O vento tem estado fraco, notando-se uma subida gradual da sua intensidade desde as 13h, estando neste momento com uma velocidade média de 18,3km/h e com a rajada máxima a ser registada há 5 minutos, com 29km/h. A pressão atmosférica também tem estado sempre a descer desde as 10h00, em que registava 1014hPa, estando neste momento nos 1006,9hPa. A humidade está nos 95% neste momento.


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2010 às 22:06)

Dia aborrecido, meteorológicamente falando, onde a chuva fraca e chuviscos apareceram apenas por volta das 15h e têm permanecido até ao momento. Detesto esta espécie de chuva, para isto mais valia nem chover .

Olhem só este gráfico de pluviosidade, sempre na escala das décimas...







A temperatura então está uma desgraça, parece a primavera e ainda estamos em Fevereiro... 
Já só se anda bem de camisa e com um casaco por cima...

A máxima foram uns amenos 14,9ºC e a mínima 9,5ºC. A temperatura actual é de 12ºC e lá vai chuviscando.

A pressão é actualmente de 1008hPa.


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2010 às 22:09)

actioman disse:


> Dia aborrecido, meteorológicamente falando, onde a chuva fraca e chuviscos apareceram apenas por volta das 15h e têm permanecido até ao momento. Detesto esta espécie de chuva, para isto mais valia nem chover .
> 
> Olhem só este gráfico de pluviosidade, sempre na escala das décimas...
> 
> ...




Tá bom para ir aos sapos!


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

belem disse:


> Tá bom para ir aos sapos!



De facto, na rua só se ouvem os sapos. Está uma atmosfera estranha, não se ouvem os bêbados das sextas, nem os chocalhos das ovelhas, só mesmo os sapos. 
Depois de um dia sem vento, ele começa agora a soprar, ainda fraco. As nuvens estão muito baixas, de vez em quando cai o nevoeiro, depois levanta. 12,4 graus, não chove desde as 19 horas.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2010 às 22:56)

Velocidade média do vento a subir para os 22km/h e rajada máxima de 38,6km/h. Vai subindo aos poucos.


----------



## netfalcon (26 Fev 2010 às 22:58)

boa noite malta 
peço desculpa por nao ter vindo aqui mas a escola tem apertado e nao tenho tempo de ca vir. 
Podem-me dizer o que se espera por aqui na zona de Évora para amanha? ou uma parte e especulacão tambem por parte do IM e media?
Abraço


----------



## Redfish (26 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

Chuva fraca por aqui


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (14h03)
Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (06h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Por Estremoz, com a passagem da superfície frontal quente ao longo da tarde, a chuva fraca tem sido constante e a temperatura também se mantem constante.

Pressão atmosférica

17h45 = 1011 hPa
19h10 = 1010 hPa
20h35 = 1009 hPa
23h00 = 1008 hPa*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13); Pressão atmosférica mínima = 987 hPa (dia 16).


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2010 às 23:41)

belem disse:


> Tá bom para ir aos sapos!



Até aqui onde moro ouço os sapos.
Está uma ligeira brisa que já mexe a palmeira, um dia muito calmo sem vento e chuva fraca, neste momento ela vai caindo fraco.

Neste momento, está muita humidade e uma temperatura de 18ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 15.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 00:31)

Por aqui a pressão está nos 1003,6hPa e a descer.
O vento médio está nos 25,2km/h e a rajada máxima desde as 00h foi de 40,2km/h.
A temperatura está nos 16,6ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

Rajada de 49,9km/h registada às 00h38.
Vai subindo...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 02:04)

Por aqui já chove fraco, mas o vento diminuiu um pouco de intensidade.
0,6mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 06:14)

Após ter passado um pouco pelas brasas, eis que retorno aqui e... está tudo na mesma... calmaria imensa! Sem chuva...sem vento.... Alguém sabe a que horas começa o tormento?

Sigo com 998,9hPa, 1,8mm acumulados e vento....fraco e de... Norte?!


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2010 às 08:46)

Aqui a pressão é agora de 995,3mbar e está a ficar encoberto mas não há vento. Está muito agradável em temperatura.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 08:59)

Chove moderadamente há muito tempo. Os modelos todos enganaram-se quanto à precipitação, davam cerca de 2 mm entre as 6 e as 12, esse valor será certamente pulverizado, principalmente vendo o que aí vem no radar.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Fev 2010 às 09:28)

Ao longo da manhã tem-se notado um aumento gradual do vento mas nada de anormal até ao momento.

A velocidade Média do vento na última hora é 26,3km/h

Vento, Rajada  Máx:   53.3 Km/h ( 09:04)  

Chuva:   5.30 mm desde as 00:00h

Pressão:   997.0 mb 

Temp: 14,1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 10:02)

Por aqui o vento médio é de 29km/h e registei a rajada máxima de 51,5km/h às 09h25. A pressão atmosférica está nos 992,5hPa. A noite rendeu 2,8mm. Sigo neste momento com 18,2ºC.


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Fev 2010 às 10:06)

Tudo calmo por Montemor-o-novo agora...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 10:11)

Rajada de 54,7km/h neste momento.


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Fev 2010 às 10:17)

Digam-me uma coisa, pelo Alentejo, para que altura do dia prevêem que venha em força ?


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Atenção ao vento que começou a entrar forte agora. Começam a aparecer as primeiras rajadas...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Fev 2010 às 10:42)

Interessante e rápida descida da pressão atmosférica: dos 999hPa às 8 horas para 993hPa agora (10:40)! Vento moderado e nada de chuva... o sol quer espreitar!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2010 às 10:51)

V.R.S.A.

Boas...

Por aqui o vento já sopra moderado de S, e o ceu é muito ameaçador... mesmo muito.

Muitas mamatus e bem desenvolvidas!! tenho fotos!!

Temperatura muito amena nos 17.2ºC com tendencia de subida!!

Isto agora é sat e radar...


----------



## Francisco_s (27 Fev 2010 às 11:00)

Boas,

Por aqui está um calor muito estranho e começou a fazer muito vento por volta das 10.30h. Os caixotes do lixo já estão todos no chão e é só lixo a voar pela rua.


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Fev 2010 às 11:03)

Continuo a achar tudo mt calmo por Montemor Novo....


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 11:07)

Parece-me que isto aqui pelo Algarve não deverá intensificar-se muito mais!
Sigo com 18,9ºC, 993,1hPa e vento médio de 26km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 11:08)

Estremoz:

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 994 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado, alternando com abertas e períodos de sol. Vento moderado e acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica na última hora (- 3 hPa).*

*Pressão atmosférica

17h45 = 1011 hPa
19h10 = 1010 hPa
20h35 = 1009 hPa
23h00 = 1008 hPa
02h35 = 1005 hPa
03h00 = 1004 hPa
05h50 = 999 hPa
09h15 = 998 hPa
09h50 = 997 hPa
11h00 = 994 hPa*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 6); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13); Pressão atmosférica mínima = 987 hPa (dia 16).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

ecobcg disse:


> Parece-me que isto aqui pelo Algarve não deverá intensificar-se muito mais!
> Sigo com 18,9ºC, 993,1hPa e vento médio de 26km/h.




Acho que a frente que vem por arrasto deverá trazer muito mais vento, senão isto foi uma altentica banhada!!

Espero convectividade com a frente que se aproxima de sul para norte... se não for isso... belo ciclone ET..


----------



## Kraliv (27 Fev 2010 às 11:15)

O Vento tem vindo a aumentar nesta última hora. 
A Pressão baixou aos 993hPa e a Temperatura vai nos 15,8ºC

Não chove.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2010 às 11:15)

]ToRnAdO[;202929 disse:
			
		

> Acho que a frente que vem por arrasto deverá trazer muito mais vento, senão isto foi uma altentica banhada!!
> 
> Espero convectividade com a frente que se aproxima de sul para norte... se não for isso... belo ciclone ET..



Val mais ser assim do que vir ai forte e feio e fazer estragos


----------



## Girino (27 Fev 2010 às 11:17)

Sines 1100 UTC
Chuva durante a hora precedente (vestígios)
Visibilidade horizontal: 50 Km
Neblusidade: 6/8 de cúmulos e estratocumulos (CL4)
Vento
Rumo: 170º
Intencidade: 54Km/h
Rajada: 87 Km/h
Temperatura:19.7ºC
Hr: 61%
Pressão nmm: 988.8 hPa


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 11:34)

A temperatura já vai nos *20,6ºC*!
À falta de vento significativo, tira-se umas fotos às nuvens que por aqui passam:













PS: a legenda das fotos está a zeros pois esqueci-me de regular a data da máquina!


----------



## trovoadas (27 Fev 2010 às 11:48)

Desculpem-me estar a parecer um pouco insensível mas para mim a metereologia não vale sem aconteciementos algo extremos.
Sem que causam estragos mas acho que é isso que fascina o ser humano.
É tipo droga em que todos dizem que faz mal mas todos querem experimenta-la.

E pois dito isto está cá uma banhada...tivémos uma semana cheia de instabilidade a que quase não se ligou por causa desse grande ciclone que aí vinha.
Quanto muito ciclone só há um o anti dos Açores.

Por aqui chuva é mentira e vento o normal, moderado com uma ou outra rajada mais forte com o meu estendal da roupa preso aqui na janela do quarto virada a sul, esse tal medidor de intensidade "ventícola", quase a não vacilar, o que me faz ver as brisas suaves que por cá se sentem.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

E por aqui, depois de uma manhã típica de inverno, há cerca de meia hora levantou-se uma ventania imensa. Ouvem-se alguns objectos, provavelmente contentores do lixo a caírem. As andorinhas não conseguem voar contra o vento, batem as asas e ficam paradas no ar. Temperatura nos 16,5, céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2010 às 12:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Desculpem-me estar a parecer um pouco insensível mas para mim a metereologia não vale sem aconteciementos algo extremos.
> Sem que causam estragos mas acho que é isso que fascina o ser humano.
> É tipo droga em que todos dizem que faz mal mas todos querem experimenta-la.
> 
> ...



Apoiado...

Nem mais...

Por aqui, pasmaceira, algumas rajadas mais fortes 45km/h e mais nada...

Céu com varios tipos de nuvens... ameaçador, mas não passa disso mesmo.

Venha de lá a frente que o ciclone já era


----------



## Girino (27 Fev 2010 às 12:17)

*Sines 1200 UTC*

Centro da depressão já está a Noroeste de Sines
Céu encoberto 8/8 de cúmulos (CL2)
Altura da base das núvens 720m
Visibilidade horizontal: 14 Km
Vento
Rumo: 180º
Intencidade média: 51Km/h
Rajada: 83Km/h
Temperatura:19.7ºC
Hr: 72%
Pressão nmm: 988.4 hPa
Precipitação: 0.0mm na última hora


----------



## Jocru (27 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

Aqui na minha zona até deu para ir surfar....


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2010 às 12:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Cenário assustador!!!
Muito vento, com rajadas excepcionalmente fortes!

A minha vizinha acaBou de ficar sem janelas... e a minha parabólica disse adeus!!!

Tudo isto para alem do calor estranho! Estão 20,7ºC, Mas já atinji a máxima do ano, *22,2ºC*


----------



## tailwind (27 Fev 2010 às 12:55)

Condições em Almancil;

02/27/2010 11:54:00
Wind Dir: 183°
Wind Spd: 14km/hr
Wind Gust: 37km/hr
Hum In: 58%
Humidity: 77%
Temp In: 24.0°C
Temp: 19.3°C
Raw Barom: 988.10hPa
Tot Rain: 745.24mm
UV: 2.6
Solar: 311W/sqm


Tudo calma, até alumas abertas com sol.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

Aumento significativo da intensidade do vento na última hora.

Rajada Máx:  65.9 Km/h  

Pressão 992hPa

Temp. 19ºC


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2010 às 12:58)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Cenário assustador!!!
> Muito vento, com rajadas excepcionalmente fortes!
> 
> A minha vizinha acaBou de ficar sem janelas... e a minha parabólica disse adeus!!!
> ...




Sunnyrainy, estas a postar na zona Sul, acho que te enganaste 

Por o vento é brutal neste momento!!!!! , alguma chuva durante a madrugada e o vento tem vindo a intensificar-se e não sei onde vai parar, então mas isto não era só para o litoral?

A mínima até agora foi atingida perto da 1h da madrugada com uns 12ºC, a máxima tenho-a neste momento com 19ºC 

A pressão é de 989hPa e desce a olhos vistos...


----------



## trovoadas (27 Fev 2010 às 13:01)

o Vento já assobia na janela!!! adivinha-se uma boa ventania para esta tarde
Vamos lá ver se esta depressão não desilude pelo menos aqui para o sul.


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

Acho que numa manha desta semana tive mais "temporal" do que aquele que estou a ter realmente hoje.

O vento segue de fraco a moderado, e agora é que estou a ter realmente rajadas que se podem dizer fortes! O vento apenas agora parece estar a meter um pouco mais de respeito...

Veremos o que o resto da tarde nos reserva...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 13:11)

Estremoz: O vento tornou-se forte com rajadas e o céu tornou-se muito nublado a partir do meio-dia. Temperatura a chegar a 16,6 ºC.

*Pressão atmosférica

17h45 = 1011 hPa
19h10 = 1010 hPa
20h35 = 1009 hPa
23h00 = 1008 hPa
02h35 = 1005 hPa
03h00 = 1004 hPa
05h50 = 999 hPa
09h15 = 998 hPa
09h50 = 997 hPa
11h00 = 994 hPa
13h00 = 990 hPa*


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2010 às 13:15)

Boas, por aqui, o vento já sopra com algumas rajadas fortes, desde das 11 horas o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. Está uns agradáveis 21.3ºC e cada vez mais o vento está mais forte.


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

Tive agora o relato de um vizinho que fez o caminho Pinhal Novo - Montemor e diz que viu alguma destruição pelo caminho, principalmente pelos lados de Pegões, postes no chão, postes a cair, árvores, aparato policial, aparato do inem, e muito vento...

Aqui por Montemor apenas posso dizer que o vento por vezes sopra forte...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 13:56)

Por aqui o vento intensificou-se um pouco a partir as 13h. A rajada máxima subiu para os 57,9km/h, registada às 13h05 e o vento médio está nos 26km/h. A temperatura desceu para os 19,4ºC e a pressão está nos 993,0hPa.


----------



## Chingula (27 Fev 2010 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*



Sunnyrainy disse:


> Cenário assustador!!!
> Muito vento, com rajadas excepcionalmente fortes!
> 
> A minha vizinha acaBou de ficar sem janelas... e a minha parabólica disse adeus!!!
> ...



A temperatura relativamente elevada (calor estranho) é devido ao ar quente e húmido, de origem tropical, que é transportado na circulação da depressão.
Amanhã a temperatura desce e nalguns locais pode descer mais de 10ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 14:03)

Novo valor máximo de rajada, com 59,5km/h às 13h58.


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 14:03)

Boas, por aqui o vento está cada vez mais forte, as janelas da minha casa até tremem mas acho que nao é tudo, pelo que me parece, a malta do sul vai ter sorte la para o final da tarde.....
Acho que a chuva nos vem visitar!!

Vistem:http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 14:18)

Estremoz: O vento aumentou substancialmente de intensidade na última hora, sendo agora forte com rajadas permanentes. O céu está cada vez mais carregado e começa a haver aguaceiros dispersos.

Temperatura = 16,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 990 hPa.


----------



## Girino (27 Fev 2010 às 14:19)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

*Sines 1400 UTC*

Ela já lá vai, tendência barométrica últimas 3 horas: estacionária e depois subindo.
Chuva fraca e neblina, 7/8 de cúmulos (CL2)
Altura da base das núvens 600m
Visibilidade horizontal: 4 Km
Vento
Rumo: rodou para 210º
Intencidade média: desceu para 47Km/h
Rajada: desceu para 76Km/h
Temperatura:17.6ºC
Hr: 84%
Pressão nmm: 989.1 hPa
Precipitação: Vestígios


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 14:32)

Nova rajada máxima de *74km/h*!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 14:39)

Alguém abriu a porta ao vento.... novo máximo de rajada de *78,9km/h* e vento médio de 47km/h! A pressão está a subir, com 994,5hPa neste momento.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 14:40)

Segundo o IM, vento médio de 54 km/h na última hora em Évora.


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Fev 2010 às 14:41)

Muito vento forte por Montemor, muito mesmo, talvez as maiores rajadas da manhã tenham acontecido agora...


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2010 às 14:46)

Aqui em Faro já ultrapassámos os 90Km/h de rajada de vento...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 14:46)

O vento rodou para W, coincidindo com as maiores rajadas verificadas há pouco.


----------



## rbsmr (27 Fev 2010 às 14:49)

avião Tap aborta aterragem há coisa de 2 minutos rajada 50kts


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 14:53)

As imagens de radar e satélite são interessantes, com um alinhamento quase Sul-Norte das nuvens:









Será a zona fronteira entre duas massas de ar diferentes?


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 14:54)

Bem neste momento está um vento bastante forte que ate os baldos do lixo da rua voam pelo ar, a chuva tambem se manifesta agora!!!
Está a ficar agreste!!


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Fev 2010 às 14:55)

A pior altura do dia está a dar-se agora em Montemor... vento bastante forte...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 14:56)

Rajada de *82,1km/h* neste momento!!

Vento médio nos últimos 10 minutos de 50km/h.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2010 às 14:58)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui vento forte a muito forte, posso dizer que a frente vem muito activa!! Já avistei um funnel cloud com rotação mas não se formou!!!

Céu muito negro e baixo!!  

Já chove!!


----------



## Manuel Brito (27 Fev 2010 às 14:59)

Esse avião da TAP que fez 2 go around foi aonde? Em Faro não deve de ter sido pois estamos até a receber as escalas dos voos que vão para as Canárias. Vento por cá 44kt.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2010 às 15:00)

Interessante a temperatura também. Desceu dos 20ºC um pouco antes da uma da tarde até menos de 18ºC por agora. Será que chegaremos ao 100km/h?


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 15:03)

Novo máximo de rajada: *85,3km/h*!

Pressão a subir rapidamente, estou com 995,6hPa neste momento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2010 às 15:04)

Stormm disse:


> Bem neste momento está um vento bastante forte que ate os baldos do lixo da rua voam pelo ar, a chuva tambem se manifesta agora!!!
> Está a ficar agreste!!



Rajadas devem andar próximas dos 100 km/h, neste momento, tudo se verga à força do vento. Impressionante.


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Fev 2010 às 15:04)

Está feio, para quem achou uma manhã calma por Montemor, agora o cenário inverteu-se! O vento está a ter rajadas muito fortes mesmo!


----------



## Girino (27 Fev 2010 às 15:13)

*Sines 1500 UTC*

Chuva durante a hora precedente: 7/8 de cúmulos (CL2)
Altura da base das núvens 600m
Visibilidade horizontal: 12 Km
Vento
Rumo: 240º
Intencidade média: 58Km/h
Rajada: 90Km/h - a de  maior intensidade hoje.
Temperatura: 15.5ºC
Hr: 78%
Pressão nmm: 993.2 hPa Subindo, 47 hPa nas últimas 3 horas
Precipitação: Vestígios na última hora


----------



## Chingula (27 Fev 2010 às 15:16)

ecobcg disse:


> As imagens de radar e satélite são interessantes, com um alinhamento quase Sul-Norte das nuvens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É devido ao vento mais intenso, o ar convergindo para o centro da depressão.


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 15:33)

Bem, o cenário está mesmo feio por estes lado, o vento esta cada vez mais forte, os postes de luz nao param de abandar!!!
Já devem ter feito rajadas a chegar aos 100KM/H!!!, e se nao fizeram vao fazer de certeza!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2010 às 15:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Rajadas devem andar próximas dos 100 km/h, neste momento, tudo se verga à força do vento. Impressionante.



Idem por aqui tambem...

A frente está mais activa do que a propria depressão!!

Aqui o festival de vento... A minha Loja estremece toda...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2010 às 15:41)

Já vi um sinal de trânsito aproximação de passadeira voar . Vamos lá ver se não vejo é o pluviómetro passar também por aqui.  Rajada mesmo muito forte. O vento range, impressionante, há anos que não via um vendaval tão forte.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 15:46)

Aqui por estes lados o vento diminui ligeiramente de intensidade. As rajadas já não entram na casa dos 80km/h, mantendo-se agora perto dos 70km/h. O vento médio dos últimos 10 minutos está nos 50km/h.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Fev 2010 às 15:46)

82,8km/h aqui pela planíce alentejana...e lá tombaram uns mastros de antenas ali nos vizinhos 

A pressão vai subindo, 992hPa; 
Temp. nos 16ºC...descendo!


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 15:53)

Acabei agora de ver uma sombrinha das que se poem nos terraços a voar!
Tal é a força do vento!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

Stormm disse:


> Acabei agora de ver uma sombrinha das que se poem nos terraços a voar!
> Tal é a força do vento!!



Isto volta e meia passa com cada objecto voador identificado, até uma pessoa fica parva. Realmente, é impressionante a força do vento, mete mesmo respeito.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

Vento muito forte mesmo! Muitos ramos de árvores na estrada e acabou de tombar um contentor do lixo (daqueles metálicos) aqui mesmo à porta... As aves não conseguem voar!!! Forte aguaceiro de curta duração (não mais de 2 minutos) agora mesmo.


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 16:09)

Com esta ventania toda nao sei como é que o IM retirou o alerta laranja do algarve e passou para verde. . . .  .


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 16:09)

Estremoz: Vento médio forte, constante, e com rajadas muito forte, sobretudo entre as 15h00 e as 15h30, acompanhando a passagem da frente fria.
Agora a pressão atmosférica já começou a subir (990 hPa), tendo registado uma mínima de *9*89 hPa; com a chegada da massa de ar frio, passamos para uma situação pós-frontal muito instável, ainda com muito vento, aguaceiros dispersos e uma descida moderada da temperatura do ar.

*Grande diferença da velocidade média do vento entre as regiões do norte e do sul.*


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 16:16)

Acabei agora de ouvir na radio a previsao do tempo para amanha para o centro e sul do pais: chuva por vezes granizo, vento, e frio!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

Como é possível o IM retirar o alerta laranja no Algarve quando as rajadas de vento devem rondar os 80 km/h.


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 16:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como é possível o IM retirar o alerta laranja no Algarve quando as rajadas de vento devem rondar os 80 km/h.



Mesmo, nao faz sentido nenhum....


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como é possível o IM retirar o alerta laranja no Algarve quando as rajadas de vento devem rondar os 80 km/h.



A pressão atmosférica já começou a subir nas regiões do sul (o centro da depressão vai ficando cada vez mais longe) e a velocidade do vento vai diminuir rapidamente, tornando-se fraco ou moderado; continua o alerta laranja por vagas temporariamente superiores a 5 metros.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

Fui agora à rua e está fresquinho!!! Ao contrário desta manhã, em que se estava muito bem lá fora. A temperatura baixou para os 15,4ºC. A pressão continua a sua escalada, estando neste momento nos 999,7hPa. O vento médio dos últimos 10 minutos está nos 45,6km/h, com rajadas mais fortes entre os 60km/h e os 70km/h, mas que ainda há pouco ainda chegaram aos 80km/h.


----------



## Stormm (27 Fev 2010 às 16:55)

Descida da temperatura para amanha com granizo vento e trovoadas para o centro e sul.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Fev 2010 às 17:25)

Stormm disse:


> Com esta ventania toda nao sei como é que o IM retirou o alerta laranja do algarve e passou para verde. . . .  .




Reconsideraram... e colocaram em Amarelo 

O vento ainda está com alguma intensidade e a ondulação também deve estar forte.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2010 às 17:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (12h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 994 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou marcado pelo elevado valor da temperatura máxima alcançada e pelo vento forte que se fez sentir sobretudo entre as 15h00 e as 15h30. Enorme subida da pressão atmosférica, que passou de 989 hPa (valor mínimo de hoje, entre as 14h30 e as 15h30) para 994 hPa em apenas uma hora. O vento, embora ainda moderado com rajadas, já é menos intenso por agora.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *17,1 ºC* (dia 27); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13); Pressão atmosférica mínima = 987 hPa (dia 16).

Já para amanhã aparece modelado um cavado a oeste de Portugal Continental, o que vai complicar bastante o estado do tempo, sobretudo nas regiões do centro e *sul*:

PREVISÃO DO IM

*Céu geralmente muito nublado. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e de granizo, em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul. Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Queda de neve nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro acima dos 800/1000 metros, subindo a cota 1400 metros durante o dia.*


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2010 às 00:43)

Resumo do dia:

Temperatura máxima: 20,9ºC!
Temperatura minima: 11,8ºC

Rajada máxima: 85,3km/h ESE

Pressão minima: 992,4hPa

Precipitação acumulada: 3mm.



Neste momento tenho 10,7ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Fev 2010 às 01:28)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 8.5ºC


----------



## Stormm (28 Fev 2010 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

Por aqui alguns raios de sol, nada de chuva e 0 trovoadas...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2010 às 13:03)

Bom dia.

Por aqui começou a chover agora!
Vamos lá ver se a linha de instabilidade que aparece no radar, passa aqui por cima!


----------



## Sulman (28 Fev 2010 às 13:09)

Chuva bastante forte acompanhada por granizo!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2010 às 13:33)

Aumento substancial da nebulosidade em todo o sul na última hora:

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2010 às 13:40)

Aguaceiro com chuva forte durante alguns minutos. Agora é moderada. Ouvi dois trovões, um bastante próximo. A linha de instabilidade que está a entrar vai varrer todo o centro e sul do país nas próximas horas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

Aqui já chove embora ainda fraco. Venha de lá essas trovoadas animar o pessoal.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Fev 2010 às 14:40)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

Bom muito bom mesmo já se vê a linha de instabilidade a chegar. Nuvens bem escuras a vir de sul. Deve estar aí a rebentar.
E esta instabilidade trás precipitações bem fortes como já constatei num aguaceiro bem forte que caiu por cá por volta das 14horas durante uns 5 minutos.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2010 às 14:52)

Trovoada por aqui!!


----------



## Gonzo (28 Fev 2010 às 15:22)

Em Faro caiu granizo por volta das 14 acompanhado com muito vento. Entretanto acalmou e vai recomeçar com mais força agora. As nuvens mais carregadas estão a entrar agora acompanhadas por ventos fortes.

(moro no 5º andar em frente à ria Formosa, óptimo observatório)


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2010 às 15:24)

Volta a chuva e a trovoada. Agora parece que será para durar.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 15:26)

Gonzo disse:


> (moro no 5º andar em frente à ria Formosa, óptimo observatório)



Bem vindo ao fórum. Óptimo observatório, ideal para umas boas fotos e vídeos


----------



## Gonzo (28 Fev 2010 às 15:34)

Começou agora a chuva torrencial com vento forte.. Uma 2/3h disto pelo que dá para ver..

Obrigado pelas boas vindas, tenho óptimas fotografias, principalmente de final de tarde com as nuvens a entrar em terra com o pôr do sol em fundo, quando puder coloco no fórum.


----------



## amando96 (28 Fev 2010 às 15:34)

Muita chuva, e agora granizo, a temperatura passou dos 16 graus ao meio dia para os 9.5 agora


----------



## Stormm (28 Fev 2010 às 16:05)

Por aqui choveu moderado durante 5 minutos e depois parou.
Até agora nenhum sinal de trovões.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

Estremoz: Trovoada e chuva moderada por volta das 16h00; agora apenas com chuva.


----------



## Stormm (28 Fev 2010 às 18:01)

Aqui por estes lados esta a chegar um escuro bastante negro de nuvens muito carregadas.
Vamos lá ver se é agora que vêm os trovões!!!


----------



## Stormm (28 Fev 2010 às 18:02)

Cá estão eles; já ouvi 3 trovões!!!!
Parece que finalmente chegaram cá!


----------



## Stormm (28 Fev 2010 às 18:26)

Bem, apareceu uma escuridao de nuvens que se instalaram mesmo aqui por cima e descarregaram uma chuva torrencial com vento forte e trovoadas fortes.
Neste momento continua a chover moderado e alguns trovoes!!
Estive a tarde toda á espera disto, finalmente chegou!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2010 às 19:07)

Stormm disse:


> Bem, apareceu uma escuridao de nuvens que se instalaram mesmo aqui por cima e descarregaram uma chuva torrencial com vento forte e trovoadas fortes.
> Neste momento continua a chover moderado e alguns trovoes!!
> Estive a tarde toda á espera disto, finalmente chegou!



Essa linha de instabilidade passou por aqui perto das 17h40 e trouxe aguaceiros moderados mas acompanhados de rajadas fortes, que chegaram aos *72,4km/h*!! 

De resto, 1 relâmpago e 2 trovões foi o que vi e ouvi por aqui durante toda a tarde! Tudo o que passou por aqui acabou por não trazer actividade eléctrica de relevo, apenas aguaceiros moderados e de curta duração! Acumulei *4,8mm* no Sitio das Fontes e tive uma máxima de 17,9ºC. Neste momento registo 10,8ºC.


----------



## Stormm (28 Fev 2010 às 19:09)

É impressao minha ou por tras deste Cumulonimbus que passou vem outro mais pequeno??
http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Gonzo (28 Fev 2010 às 19:28)

Aqui teve mais uma hora de instabilidade, ventos muito fortes e chuva torrencial, agora acalmou um pouco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2010 às 19:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com aguaceiros fortes esta tarde, trovoadas e muito vento principalmente nesta última vez que choveu.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 10.0ºC
actual: 10.6ºC

Precipitação: 9 mm


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Fev 2010 às 23:49)

Boas.
Por aqui por volta das 15h00, choveu e caiu um granizo acompanhado de ventos de 45kt (83km/h).
Por volta das 19h00, chuva acompanhada de trovoada e vento a rondar os 42 a 46kt.
Terminado fevereiro com 123mm e até agora 2010 com 205.6mm


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2010 às 23:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,4 ºC (13h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Períodos de chuva moderada pela tarde, inicialmente acompanhados por trovoada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,1 ºC (dia 27); Temp. mínima = - 0,9 ºC (dia 13); Pressão atmosférica mínima = 987 hPa (dia 16).


----------

